# $ 2010 WIRE WHEEL KING $



## Wire Wheel King

*FREE* POWDER COAT UPGRADE ON HUBS,SPOKES AND RIMS ( HIGH GLOSS ONLY ) WITH ANY ENGRAVED COMBO

LL CHECK OR MONEY ORDER PAYMENTS TO BE MADE DIRECT TO US.[/i][/b]
<span style=\'color:red\'>
*WE DO NOT REQUIRE PAYMENT IN FULL AT TIME OF ORDER THAT IS UP TO THE BUYER. ALL WE REQUIRE IS HALF AS A DEPOSIT UNTIL YOUR ORDER IS COMPLETE. BALANCE TO BE PAID IN FULL PRIOR TO SHIPPING OR PICK UP! *


----------



## SixDeuce

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 13 2010, 10:44 AM~16277544
> *AND JUST BECAUSE WE CAN YOUR CHOICE OF GOLD OR CHROME!!!!! :biggrin:
> ALL PAYPAL ORDERS ARE TO BE MADE THROUGH OUR ONLINE SALES E.C. ROLO
> 
> ALL CHECK OR MONEY ORDER PAYMENTS TO BE MADE DIRECT TO US.
> <span style=\'color:red\'>
> WE DO NOT REQUIRE PAYMENT IN FULL AT TIME OF ORDER THAT IS UP TO THE BUYER. ALL WE REQUIRE IS HALF AS A DEPOSIT UNTIL YOUR ORDER IS COMPLETE. BALANCE TO BE PAID IN FULL PRIOR TO SHIPPING OR PICK UP!
> 
> THIS IS A LIMITED TIME OFFER AND ONLY VALID THROUGH THE TAX SEASON!!!
> *


 :cheesy: DAMN good deal!!!


----------



## R0L0

To all those that participate I will keep track of all and update on here the members that have been entered into the free give away


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 16 2010, 01:57 AM~16307773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the price with shipping to chicago IL. 60638...for k-offs like these
with multi-color chip...for my 72's....THANKS


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jan 16 2010, 10:26 AM~16309383
> *whats the price with shipping to chicago IL. 60638...for k-offs like these
> with multi-color chip...for my 72's....THANKS
> *


pm sent


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 16 2010, 01:57 AM~16307773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


price?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Jan 16 2010, 12:22 PM~16310069
> *price?
> *



1550 plus shipping!


----------



## impalaluv

how much for all gold crossed laced like up top!lmk


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Jan 16 2010, 11:34 PM~16314652
> *how much for all gold crossed laced like up top!lmk
> *



:0 :wow:  










A set Of 13's cross lace with gold center With top quality 24-k gold

show chrome on rims With a two bar k-off or a three bar super swept

is $ 2825.00 Our tax special is included


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Lots of custom options for the New Year.
New stock of stainless nipples made in California.
We use only show chrome with a mirror finish guaranteed.
California's best 24 karat gold plating.
Custom CNC engraving available (Car Club names are popular)
Custom hand engraving is also available.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 17 2010, 02:16 PM~16317677
> *Lots of custom options for the New Year.
> New stock of stainless nipples made in California.
> We use only show chrome with a mirror finish guaranteed.
> California's best 24 karat gold plating.
> Custom CNC engraving available (Car Club names are popular)
> Custom hand graving is also available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## old school from 72

OG CAMPBELL ONLY THE BEST



old school from 72


----------



## JustRite




----------



## Maverick

good deal


----------



## Maverick

hey rolo..im having one of my members hit you up.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 19 2010, 06:34 AM~16337006
> *hey rolo..im having one of my members hit you up.
> *



sounds good bro send him my way!


----------



## R0L0




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 17 2010, 12:52 AM~16314747
> *:0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set  Of 13's cross lace with gold center  With top quality 24-k gold
> 
> show chrome on rims With a two bar k-off or a three bar super swept
> 
> is $ 2825.00    Our tax special is included
> *


nice


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 19 2010, 12:20 PM~16338253
> *sounds good bro send him my way!
> *


PM sent


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jan 19 2010, 06:37 PM~16344589
> *PM sent
> *


Pm sent right back homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Maverick

1550.00 powder coated however you want is a great deal. WWK's will be my next rim.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 20 2010, 04:15 PM~16354898
> *1550.00 powder coated however you want is a great deal. WWK's will be my next rim.
> *


:thumbsup: I also got back to your boy on the pricing just waiting on a response back!!! :biggrin:

Hit me when your ready Mav!!!!


----------



## R0L0

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 925rider, Maverick

whats up bro! you ready for your next set?


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 20 2010, 06:17 PM~16354922
> *:thumbsup: I also got back to your boy on the pricing just waiting on a response back!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Hit me when your ready Mav!!!!
> *


i will bro..goin with tru's on the ltd for now..but very tempted to get a set with the special.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 20 2010, 04:24 PM~16355012
> *i will bro..goin with tru's on the ltd for now..but very tempted to get a set with the special.
> *


lmk bro no more than 3 weeks to your door!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 20 2010, 04:24 PM~16355012
> *i will bro..goin with tru's on the ltd for now..but very tempted to get a set with the special.
> *


We are going to be doing a custom set for this LTD soon!


----------



## big C

Very nice when i get ready to buy my wheels for my 64 i know where im going to get them from  Ill be the first in ga to rep wwk :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 20 2010, 06:57 PM~16357065
> *Very nice when i get ready to buy my wheels for my 64 i know where im going to get them from   Ill be the first in ga to rep wwk :cheesy:
> *


lmk bro. I take care of you...


----------



## Maverick

just to let yall know..rolo is from cali im from arkansas. i had some issues with a car i got from cali. he seen my problem and sent me some stuff to help for free..he even paid overnite shipping. he didnt even know me. since then i have talked him on the phone numerous times..he is always ready to help. i plan on taking a vacation to visit him and wayne and have them show me around.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 20 2010, 07:54 PM~16358119
> *just to let yall know..rolo is from cali im from arkansas. i had some issues with a car i got from cali. he seen my problem and sent me some stuff to help for free..he even paid overnite shipping. he didnt even know me. since then i have talked him on the phone numerous times..he is always ready to help. i plan on taking a vacation to visit him and wayne and have them show me around.
> *


that's what this game is about bro. If your not in it to help out the rest of the lowerider community than their is no point in being part of it all at. Like Wayne and I said when ever your ready to come up we will show you how NorCal gets down..


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span>


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Lots of custom options for the New Year.
New stock of stainless nipples made in California.
We use only show chrome with a mirror finish guaranteed.
California's best 24 karat gold plating.
Custom CNC engraving available (Car Club names are popular)
Custom hand engraving is also available.


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## Wire Wheel King

We will be offering Hubs With no holes cnc engraving with your car club

name will be available . We have a large order almost completed

We are taking part of our own machining in a local bay area shop.

The hubs will be sold to any of our customers who has purchased

or will be placing an order


----------



## santos1

so how much would some black spoke 13'' wheels with a bandanna tear pattern along the outer lip of the wheel cost? and do you sell tires if so how much would it run for a whole set of 2" white walls ?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by santos1_@Jan 24 2010, 09:05 PM~16399920
> *so how much would some black spoke 13'' wheels with a bandanna tear pattern along the outer lip of the wheel cost? and do you sell tires if so how much would it run for a whole set of 2" white walls ?
> *


1550.00 for black spokes bro. We don't do the bandanna pattern on the lip. I could see if our air brush artist will do it and how much he will charge or do you want the lip engraved with the print?


----------



## santos1

is that $1550 for jus the wheels or wat all comes wit that and isthat price shipped here or is it plus shipping? let me know


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by santos1_@Jan 25 2010, 11:21 AM~16404886
> *is that $1550 for jus the wheels or wat all comes wit that and isthat price shipped here or is it plus shipping? let me know
> *


thats for just wheels and accessories! shipping is extra where are you located?


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 23 2010, 04:07 AM~16383668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These 72 spokes...? Nice.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 20 2010, 10:54 PM~16358119
> *just to let yall know..rolo is from cali im from Whaz upper Mav...YOUUU KNOWWWW! Little Rock born. St. Louis raised. If you mess with these guys like that, I know they good people  ... Might be getting at y'all real soon  ... Nice wheels.*


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 25 2010, 11:38 PM~16412518
> *Whaz upper Mav...YOUUU KNOWWWW! Little Rock born. St. Louis raised. If you mess with these guys like that, I know they good people  ... Might be getting at y'all real soon  ... Nice wheels.
> *


i will be buying a set myself bro. hope to see ya this summer brother.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 26 2010, 06:03 AM~16414110
> *i will be buying a set myself bro. hope to see ya this summer brother.
> *


stop by and pick me up on the way! :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

PLENTY OF STOCK ------ TAKE ADVANTAGE OF OUR TAX SPECIAL


----------



## BIG SPANX




----------



## jsobera

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 20 2010, 09:50 AM~16350627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for these, size 13's in the 96 or 100 spoke?


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 26 2010, 07:03 AM~16414110
> *i will be buying a set myself bro. hope to see ya this summer brother.
> *


*You know it bruh! And I'll be in a rida.....finally :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## arabretard

to the top for a great deal and some great wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

Drilling 72 spoke cross lace hubs


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

BUILDING WIRES ANY WAY YOU WANT THEM


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 16 2010, 01:57 AM~16307773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me price


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 2 2010, 01:05 PM~16489910
> *pm me price
> *


pm sent


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 27 2010, 08:07 AM~16427507
> *AND JUST BECAUSE WE CAN YOUR CHOICE OF GOLD OR CHROME!!!!! :biggrin:
> ALL PAYPAL ORDERS ARE TO BE MADE THROUGH OUR ONLINE SALES E.C. ROLO
> 
> ALL CHECK OR MONEY ORDER PAYMENTS TO BE MADE DIRECT TO US.
> <span style=\'color:red\'>
> WE DO NOT REQUIRE PAYMENT IN FULL AT TIME OF ORDER THAT IS UP TO THE BUYER. ALL WE REQUIRE IS HALF AS A DEPOSIT UNTIL YOUR ORDER IS COMPLETE. BALANCE TO BE PAID IN FULL PRIOR TO SHIPPING OR PICK UP!
> 
> THIS IS A LIMITED TIME OFFER AND ONLY VALID THROUGH THE TAX SEASON!!!
> *


----------



## SHOWTIME916

can you make 88 spoke


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 2 2010, 11:44 PM~16496892
> *can you make 88 spoke
> *























We specialize in a 72 straight lace we could make an 88 spoke

dayton would be your best bet


----------



## Ragtop Ted

How much for a set of 4 rings like the ones on these knockoffs?  What colors are available? Thanks.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 4 2010, 08:47 PM~16517135
> *
> 
> How much for a set of 4 rings like the ones on these knockoffs?  What colors are available?  Thanks.  :cool:
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> unfortunately rings are not available at this time. Hopfully soon right now we are just filling in with paint. :cool:*


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Feb 4 2010, 10:37 PM~16518579
> *unfortunately rings are not available at this time. Hopfully soon right now we are just filling in with paint.
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT hno:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

THE NEW ISSUE OF THE IMPALA MAGAZINE IS OUT.

TAKE A LOOK AT OUR AD ON THE BACK PAGE.


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

We have been very busy.We have been doing good on our winter sales.Take advantage of our tax special while it lasts.Thanks.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## fidecaddy

how much for 13's cross lace


----------



## elspock84

looking for some 14's reversed w some tires some wide whites shipped to 60085


----------



## djdvl666

need two quotes, cant decide which one i want yet. 

13x7 crosslace 72's with superswept k?ockoff. engraved knockoff and lip of rim. price for all chrome and price with gold hub, spokes, and nipples. both same way as above. please pm, i am ready to order.


----------



## sixdeucelolo

:thumbsup:

Nice wheels. Very nice workmanship.

Only 72 spokes?? No 100 spokes??


----------



## Wire Wheel King

This is a set of 14x7 reverse crosslace 72 spoke,engraved k-offs and hubs.The hubs were made custom as you can see.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

The new Impala Magazine issue is out.Order Now!


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Feb 2 2010, 04:46 PM~16491511
> *pm sent
> *


did not get the pm


----------



## elmontecarlodeloco

:wow: FUCK SICK ASS WORK now thats a nocth above the rest shit put me in the raffle im fuckin Broke my shits on stocks now :uh:


----------



## elchulo1982

how much for some powdercoated 24 in wires


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy+Feb 19 2010, 11:39 AM~16662482-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 13's cross lace
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 08:53 PM~16667293
> *looking for some 14's reversed w some tires some wide whites shipped to 60085
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 04:29 PM~16672519
> *need two quotes, cant decide which one i want yet.
> 
> 13x7 crosslace 72's with superswept k?ockoff. engraved knockoff and lip of rim. price for all chrome and price with gold hub, spokes, and nipples. both same way as above. please pm, i am ready to order.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 03:33 AM~16676595
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Nice wheels. Very nice workmanship.
> 
> Only 72 spokes?? No 100 spokes??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we dont do 100 spokes sorry bro!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elmontecarlodeloco_@Feb 23 2010, 12:42 AM~16697312
> *:wow:  FUCK SICK ASS WORK now thats a nocth above the rest shit put me in the raffle im fuckin Broke my shits on stocks now :uh:
> *


i will let you know when I start the raffle


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 22 2010, 05:56 PM~16692332
> *did not get the pm
> *


pm sent again homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


THANKS TO ALL YOU CUSTOMERS IN TEXAS YOUR KEEPING US BUSY


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

13x7 reverse 72 spoke gold nipples,gold hub.These were shipped to Southern,CA.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Im almost ready for mine!!!
:biggrin: :x: :x: :run: :naughty:


----------



## Lac Rida

>












[/quote]



>






Is the tax time special still going on? I am interested in a wheel like this in a 72 spoke straight lace with everything the same except color and , i want a half color dish and a chrome lip in an aqua with maybe some words on the hubs like INIDIVIDUALS on the top rocker and SACRAMENTO CALIFORNIA on the lower rocker. Please PM me a quote please


----------



## Wire Wheel King

>


Is the tax time special still going on? I am interested in a wheel like this in a 72 spoke straight lace with everything the same except color and , i want a half color dish and a chrome lip in an aqua with maybe some words on the hubs like INIDIVIDUALS on the top rocker and SACRAMENTO CALIFORNIA on the lower rocker. Please PM me a quote please 
[/quote]


QUOTE SENT


----------



## Coast One

again thanks charlie! my wheels matched just right uffin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

:biggrin:


----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Feb 23 2010, 10:28 AM~16698112
> *no we dont do 100 spokes sorry bro!
> *



No worries homie. Wish u did tho. U guys do some sick azz work. I will definately send business ur way if I hear anybody lookin 4 72 spokes. And if u ever start sellin 100 spoke wheels, u can be sure I'll be lookin 4 a set. Keep up the good work homie.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Just picked up today.Our customer was very pleased.Plating,buliding,tuning and sealing them in just 6 days from scratch.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

These are 14x7 reverse gold center.They are going to a member of the Viejitos East Bay California.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## J-VO

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 8 2010, 12:34 AM~16824760
> * TTT
> *


I am interested in some 13x7 straight laced spokes with a powdercoated lip, nips and hubs everything else chrome and two bar straight ko's. would that fall into your tax special? and do you ship em with tires or no?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by J-VO_@Mar 8 2010, 04:38 PM~16830955
> *I am interested in some 13x7 straight laced spokes with a powdercoated lip, nips and hubs everything else chrome and two bar straight ko's. would that fall into your tax special? and do you ship em with tires or no?
> *


powder coated lip is a little bit extra bro. we dont powder nipples and we don't sell tires.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 6 2010, 08:49 PM~16816385
> *Just picked up today.Our customer was very pleased.Plating,buliding,tuning and sealing them in just 6 days from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


6 DAYS :0


----------



## TuxedoMouse71

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 6 2010, 10:49 PM~16816385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So you guys just use silicone to seal as well?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Mar 9 2010, 08:59 AM~16838117
> *So you guys just use silicone to seal as well?
> *




Are seal is a RTV rubber and cannot be sold in your regular stores 

We buy it from the direct company that make it out of state

the temperature range is 62....to 400...f

tensile strength (psi) ................310



Thanks


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 6 2010, 08:49 PM~16816385
> *Just picked up today.Our customer was very pleased.Plating,buliding,tuning and sealing them in just 6 days from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yup fast turn around on these wheels homie was happy when he picked them up
think he was gonna sleep with them


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 9 2010, 08:42 AM~16837976
> *6 DAYS :0
> *


never no bull shit with WWK


----------



## En Sabah Nur

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 3 2010, 04:40 PM~16786767
> *again thanks charlie! my wheels matched just right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you guys color match the chips as well, or is this something the owner himself did???


----------



## Wire Wheel King

The emblems are ours What color do you want???????????


----------



## badwayz30

Do you do 100 or 88 spoke? lip engraved wheels. powercoat red spokes?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here are some finished product that we will be building at the beginning of the week.We will show finished product.Thanks.


----------



## lone star

i sent you a pm regarding the ring on the super swept 3 prong. seeing if u sell a color insert that fits in there, in black. let me know, thanks.


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

Thanks to all the Wire Wheel supporters.We are still keeping busy.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 20 2010, 09:50 AM~16350627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for some like these 13/7 and 5 rims


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Due to legal reasons our zenith web site is cancelled. The name is being

claimed by its rightful owner. I am sure it will be made public in the near future

since we are licensed under the wire wheel king. visit us at

www.wirewheelking. com .It is still under construction


Thanks w.w.k.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 25 2010, 04:57 PM~17000928
> *how much for some like these 13/7 and 5 rims
> *


hey u pm a price but i for got how much ,so i need a price on 5 rims 
i need 4 13/7 one 14/7 can u pm me a price thank u


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 30 2010, 03:44 PM~17047067
> *hey u pm a price but  i for got how much ,so i need a price on 5 rims
> i need 4 13/7 one 14/7 can u  pm me a price thank u
> *



PM SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

need this chip in black 2 1/2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 4 2010, 08:41 PM~17095963
> *need this chip in black 2 1/2  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o yea nice rim :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 6 2010, 09:55 PM~16816446
> *These are 14x7 reverse gold center.They are going to a member of the Viejitos East Bay California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up rolo how much del to 77503 :biggrin:13s


----------



## FIJIRIDE

TTT for a Great Guy, Charlie!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## FIJIRIDE

TTMFT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

13x7 reverse 72 spoke gold nipples,gold hub.These were shipped to Southern,CA.









[/quote]

BADD ASS RIMS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WEB SITE wirewheelking.com


----------



## masatalker

> 13x7 reverse 72 spoke gold nipples,gold hub.These were shipped to Southern,CA.


BADD ASS RIMS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

x2


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## DREAM N SESSION

TO THE TOP
WIRE WHEEL KING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 6 2010, 08:49 PM~16816385
> *Just picked up today.Our customer was very pleased.Plating,buliding,tuning and sealing them in just 6 days from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for something like this in a 14X7?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Apr 16 2010, 02:51 PM~17214835
> *How much for something like this in a 14X7?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

The Wire Wheel King can custom build your wire wheels.


----------



## DJ-ROY

How much for only these 2 wing knock offs and same chips but than in chrome?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## lowriv1972

:wave: Charlie Holla at me if you need them stripped up!!!


----------



## FIJIRIDE

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 20 2010, 12:33 PM~17248672
> *:wave: Charlie Holla at me if you need them stripped up!!!
> *


Charlie, I can help Supervise Shane as he strips! :roflmao:


----------



## geezee916

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 20 2010, 09:50 AM~16350627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What color is this? Do you have a front shot of this wheel? Price for (4) 13/7. Local Pick up and install there @ your shop.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of 14x7 reverse straightlace with gold spokes and nipples.Just got delivered to San Diego,CA.Getting ready for Cinco De Mayo.
















































Here is a set of 13x7 reverse crosslace going on a 64 Impala SS.Getting picked up on Monday the 26th.Also getting ready for Cinco De Mayo.





























Here is a 13x5.5 100 spoke with gold spokes.getting ready for Cinco De Mayo.Will pick up on the 26th also.Been a busy week.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

busy is good charlie!!!
cant complain about busy!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 25 2010, 09:48 PM~17301223
> *Here is a set of 14x7 reverse straightlace with gold spokes and nipples.Just got delivered to San Diego,CA.Getting ready for Cinco De Mayo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a set of 13x7 reverse crosslace going on a 64 Impala SS.Getting picked up on Monday the 26th.Also getting ready for Cinco De Mayo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a 13x5.5 100 spoke with gold spokes.getting ready for Cinco De Mayo.Will pick up on the 26th also.Been a busy week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/Hop-Rules1.jp
:cool:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 6 2010, 08:49 PM~16816385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*eh bro..you guys do these in medium blue? lmk - one love*


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Apr 20 2010, 01:12 PM~17249040
> *Charlie, I can help Supervise Shane as he strips! :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow: Thats a lot of supervising!!! LOL


----------



## Sin Sixty

nice nipples


----------



## 925rider




----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 19 2010, 10:36 PM~17238303
> *
> How much for only these 2 wing knock offs and same chips but than in chrome?
> *


TTT for the OG wheels

These K.O,s are killing me please put me on the waiting list for them. uffin: uffin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 19 2010, 10:43 AM~17236827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wire Wheel King can custom build your wire wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 16 2010, 01:57 AM~16307773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's the price on these shipped to 85323? Exactly like this in 13X7.

thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

In Memory of James Craig
2/16/24 - 5/5/06
4th anniversary of his passing
Sole Owner and Founder of Zenith Wire Wheel Company
Founded in 1970
Based in Campbell California


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT :angel:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 5 2010, 08:02 AM~17397521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Memory of James Craig
> 2/16/24 - 5/5/06
> 4th anniversary of his passing
> Sole Owner and Founder of Zenith Wire Wheel Company
> Founded in 1970
> Based in Campbell California
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Plating building,tuning and sealing them Takes Only 6 to 10 days


----------



## Wire Wheel King

You can place an order and get your car club name placed on the hub or you can have whatever you would like done.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 8 2010, 12:50 PM~17428429
> *Plating building,tuning and sealing them Takes Only 6 to 10 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BRASIL

First, will 14x7 reversed fit a 1978 coupe?

Im asking because a lot of people told me if they are chinas, wont fit, it will rubber, if they are daytons will fit with no rubber...

If it fits, please quote me a set of 14x7 reversed 72 spokes, gold niples, gold spokes, 2 prong gold knock off with a nice cadillac emblem on the center?

will need that shipped to 33313 in FL.


----------



## DJ-ROY

TTT FOR THE OG,s


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 12 2010, 08:54 AM~17465171
> *TTT FOR THE OG,s
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sj_sharx4

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 14 2010, 09:46 AM~17489256
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I just picked a set of og engraved knockoffs can u change the color on the rings if i was to bring em in to you?


----------



## JUIC'D64

how much to power coat my spokes,and dish (lip still chrome) on some crosslaces?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 14 2010, 08:57 PM~17495343
> *how much to power coat my spokes,and dish (lip still chrome) on some crosslaces?
> *



P.M. SENT.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@May 14 2010, 12:56 PM~17490912
> *I just picked a set of og engraved knockoffs can u change the color on the rings if i was to bring em in to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Building two sets of Series 2 72 spoke for a couple of customers in Sacramento,California.We do our own bolt circle in house.Our adaptors are new and in stock.Thanks.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of 13x7 reverse Dayton's.We replaced all brand new outer bands and repolished the spokes.Customer did his own engraving and plating.From the start of the wheels they looked like they were throw aways now he has a custom set.


----------



## rollindeep408

yall want the real deal og campbell wheel go to wwk !! </span>:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of 13x7 reverse Dayton's.We replaced all brand new outer bands and repolished the spokes.Customer did his own engraving and plating.From the start of the wheels they looked like they were throw aways now he has a custom set.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of custom 13x7 crosslace,going to the Lone Star State,Texas.
Our second best selling state for 72 spoke.California is number one.


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 22 2010, 02:45 PM~17571709
> *Here is a set of custom 13x7 crosslace,going to the Lone Star State,Texas.
> Our second best selling state for 72 spoke.California is number one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :0  :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW

nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of custom 13x7 crosslace,going to the Lone Star State,Texas.
Our second best selling state for 72 spoke.California is number one.


----------



## Redeemed1

How much for a set of 14x7's 72 reverse cross lace with hub and knock offs engraved all chrome?


----------



## Redeemed1

PRICE PLEASE!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@May 25 2010, 10:58 PM~17606889
> *PRICE PLEASE!!
> *



PM SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of 13x7 reverse straightlace series-2 on the works.All in triple plated show chrome with flash chrome over stainless steel spokes and nipples.Going to Sacramento,Califronia.Will show wheels when complete.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 17 2010, 03:36 AM~16314670
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how would you tighten that? i'd wouldnt wanna use a hammer on that


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of 14x7 standards.Going to San Francisco California.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@May 29 2010, 10:19 AM~17640834
> *how would you tighten that? i'd wouldnt wanna use a hammer on that
> *


man u can beat the shit out of the super swepts and they wont bend break or scratch. i know, i beat mine on and they are still like new.


----------



## mdz85olds

How much for a set of 13x7 reverse, 72 spoke, all chrome, straight laced shipped to 76541?
Thanks


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@May 29 2010, 10:19 AM~17640834
> *how would you tighten that? i'd wouldnt wanna use a hammer on that
> *


Get yourself one of these and never damage a knockoff ever again. :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jun 1 2010, 05:25 PM~17668317
> *Get yourself one of these and never damage a knockoff ever again.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

OLD SCHOOL WITH NEW SCHOOL!!!
CHARLIE THESE ARE THE ONES FROM YESTURDAY!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 1 2010, 08:08 PM~17669481
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


PM SENT!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## 1downkat

> Here is a set of 13x7 reverse crosslace with a super swept knock off.They are going to a local Imapala's Club Member.This set took 2 weeks and 3 days to complete from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for these with a two bar style knock off shipped to 95316


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> P.M SENT
Click to expand...


----------



## puertorican65

how much for 13x7 reverse crosslace with red nipples and hub and these without engraving but with the red


----------



## mike661




----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*CHARLIE THANKS FOR HOOKING IT UP ON THEM ADAPTORS!!!!!
YOU ARE A MAN OF YOUR WORD!!!
GOOD MEETING YOU TOO!!!
I KNOW MY WHEEL ARE GOING TO COME OUT GOOD !!!!!*_

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :werd: :nicoderm: :rimshot: :run:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of some 14x7's with the club name going to the East Bay California.


----------



## azmobn06

looking good.....what size diameter are the spoke you using?

They look thinner than other brands....like that look.


----------



## lone star

> Just finished these 13's.Going to Northern California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man these are nice :wow:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 13 2010, 03:44 PM~17775522
> *Here is a set of some 14x7's with the club name going to the East Bay California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1sikMC

here the flyer bro thanks for the help.


----------



## 8t4mc

Nice wheels!!I only rolled d's back in the day but these got me thinking.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 13 2010, 03:44 PM~17775522
> *Here is a set of some 14x7's with the club name going to the East Bay California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


think i know who owns these!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

*Here is a set of some 14x7's with the club name going to the East Bay California.



































*


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 16 2010, 12:26 PM~17506276
> *Here is a set of 13x7 reverse Dayton's.We replaced all brand new outer bands and repolished the spokes.Customer did his own engraving and plating.From the start of the wheels they looked like they were throw aways now he has a custom set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much like the ones with the swept knock off


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow: ALL P. M.S, HAVE BEEN SENT


THANKS


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 18 2010, 09:13 AM~17823622
> *
> 
> :wow:  ALL  P. M.S, HAVE BEEN SENT
> THANKS
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 18 2010, 09:13 AM~17823622
> *
> 
> :wow:  ALL  P. M.S, HAVE BEEN SENT
> THANKS
> *


WHATS UP CHARLIE FEEL FREE TO POST UP PROGRESS!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## theloyaltyones

How much for only these 2 wing knock offs ? 
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TTT


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 29 2010, 09:15 AM~17640820
> *
> Here is the finished product.Going to Sacramento,Ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lone star

man i love the series 2 spinner 2 way.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 26 2010, 06:20 PM~17894987
> *
> Here is the finished product.Going to Sacramento,Ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHARLIE CALL ME ON PRICE ON HARDWARE LIKE THESE!!!
THANKS


----------



## R0L0

<span style='font-family:Times'><span style='color:red'>*
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!*


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 26 2010, 06:20 PM~17894987
> *
> Here is the finished product.Going to Sacramento,Ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these look bad ass!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 26 2010, 06:20 PM~17894987
> *
> Here is the finished product.Going to Sacramento,Ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pm me price on a set like this.....Thanks.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 3 2010, 03:05 PM~17954300
> *Pm me price on a set like this.....Thanks.
> *



P.M. SENT


----------



## lobalt2006

I need a set of 13's for a FWD car is that possible? if so how much? :happysad:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 19 2010, 06:19 AM~17831049
> *WHATS UP CHARLIE FEEL FREE TO POST UP PROGRESS!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Waiting for the second set of hubs to be finished and your wheels will be ready to build.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 3 2010, 05:05 PM~17954570
> *P.M. SENT
> *


Thanks... I look fwd to doing business with you


----------



## thirtymax

> Here is a set of 13x7 reverse crosslace with a super swept knock off.They are going to a local Imapala's Club Member.This set took 2 weeks and 3 days to complete from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for these with a two bar style knock off shipped to 95316
> 
> 
> 
> How much for these with the two bar knock off shipped to 80212
Click to expand...


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 3 2010, 11:06 PM~17956413
> *Waiting for the second set of hubs to be finished and your wheels will be ready to build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

very nice charlie!!!


I LIKES!!
:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 3 2010, 11:06 PM~17956413
> *Waiting for the second set of hubs to be finished and your wheels will be ready to build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship:


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 4 2010, 05:01 PM~17960301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAFFLE SPONSORED BY WIRE WHEEL KING!!!!!
> 
> 25.00 A TICKET OR 5 FOR 100.00
> 
> COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT TO NEEDY CHILDREN AND TAKE A CHANCE AT WINNING AN ALL CHROME 13X7 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE WITH SUPER SWEPT KNOCK OFFS BY CAMPBELL'S ORIGINAL!!!!!!!
> 
> SEE YOU THERE!!!!!
> 
> Here is one of the wheels that just got put together that is going to the set that is being raffled.The wheels will be handed out to the lucky winner at the show.You will not only be the happy winner of these wheels you will be helping out less fortunate children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!


----------



## Kustom 401K

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 26 2010, 06:20 PM~17894987
> *
> Here is the finished product.Going to Sacramento,Ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped to 77504


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 4 2010, 05:01 PM~17960301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAFFLE SPONSORED BY WIRE WHEEL KING!!!!!
> 
> 25.00 A TICKET OR 5 FOR 100.00
> 
> COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT TO NEEDY CHILDREN AND TAKE A CHANCE AT WINNING AN ALL CHROME 13X7 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE WITH SUPER SWEPT KNOCK OFFS BY CAMPBELL'S ORIGINAL!!!!!!!
> 
> SEE YOU THERE!!!!!
> 
> Here is one of the wheels that just got put together that is going to the set that is being raffled.The wheels will be handed out to the lucky winner at the show.You will not only be the happy winner of these wheels you will be helping out less fortunate children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lone star

gettin anxious :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 7 2010, 07:23 PM~17987143
> *gettin anxious  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here Are a set of 13" roadstars that came in to restore. At first they looked

Impossible to do. Black paint over 80% rust. The rims were repaired. Sand blasted

And powter coated high gloss black And the hubs triple plated chrome

With black spokes and chrome nipples Will show complete wheel


----------



## texasgold

:wow: 

im getting my Roadstars ready


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 11 2010, 07:34 PM~18019924
> *Here Are  a set of 13" roadstars that came in to restore. At first they looked
> 
> Impossible to do.  Black paint over 80% rust. The rims were repaired. Sand blasted
> 
> And powter coated high gloss black And the hubs triple plated chrome
> 
> With black spokes and chrome nipples Will show complete wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what a lucky guy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 11 2010, 07:34 PM~18019924
> *Here Are  a set of 13" roadstars that came in to restore. At first they looked
> 
> Impossible to do.  Black paint over 80% rust. The rims were repaired. Sand blasted
> 
> And powter coated high gloss black And the hubs triple plated chrome
> 
> With black spokes and chrome nipples Will show complete wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 11 2010, 07:34 PM~18019924
> *Here Are  a set of 13" roadstars that came in to restore. At first they looked
> 
> Impossible to do.  Black paint over 80% rust. The rims were repaired. Sand blasted
> 
> And powter coated high gloss black And the hubs triple plated chrome
> 
> With black spokes and chrome nipples Will show complete wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of 13" straight lace going to Elko Nevada


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Getting shipped to shorties hydralics in texas on monday

This order took some time MADE TO PERFECTION


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 12 2010, 11:04 AM~18022562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting shipped to shorties hydralics in texas on monday
> 
> This order took some time      MADE TO PERFECTION
> *



Great work


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 12 2010, 02:04 AM~18022562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting shipped to shorties hydralics in texas on monday
> 
> This order took some time      MADE TO PERFECTION
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 12 2010, 02:04 AM~18022562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting shipped to shorties hydralics in texas on monday
> 
> This order took some time      MADE TO PERFECTION
> *


got dam


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 12 2010, 02:04 AM~18022562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting shipped to shorties hydralics in texas on monday
> 
> This order took some time      MADE TO PERFECTION
> *











:wow: :wow: :wow: 
LOOK BAD ASS CHARLIE!!


WWK STAFF KNOW THIER STUFF!!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 12 2010, 02:04 AM~18022562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting shipped to shorties hydralics in texas on monday
> 
> This order took some time      MADE TO PERFECTION
> *


  NICE


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here You go !3' roadstars Texas bound


----------



## azmobn06

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 17 2010, 11:48 PM~18072559
> *Here You go !3' roadstars Texas bound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good , you da man. ill post pics once i get them on the car next weekend


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 18 2010, 12:48 AM~18072559
> *Here You go !3' roadstars Texas bound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Holly Shit............ :h5:


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 18 2010, 12:48 AM~18072559
> *Here You go !3' roadstars Texas bound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 17 2010, 11:48 PM~18072559
> *Here You go !3' roadstars Texas bound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here a set of 15x8 reverse w/ black spokes
going on a bomb to a local customer in san jose, ca.


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## azmobn06

I like that you powder coat the whole wheel, not just the outside dish.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 22 2010, 11:48 AM~18112313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THREE DAYS TO ROLL
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## EXCANDALOW

CONGRATS TO THE RAFFLE WINNER!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 23 2010, 12:05 PM~18123053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW
> *


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 25 2010, 12:15 AM~18134426
> *CONGRATS TO THE RAFFLE WINNER!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


that shyt was hella funny
and he won
LUCKY


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jul 25 2010, 12:19 AM~18134433
> *that shyt was hella funny
> and he won
> LUCKY
> *


AHI ESTABAS!!!
CUAL ERAS TU HOMIE!!!
:wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 12 2010, 02:14 AM~18022432
> *Here is a set of 13" straight lace going to Elko Nevada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the ticket on these?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW, *Wire Wheel King*

que paso carlos (charlie)
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

P.M. SENT


----------



## SJDEUCE

Good Morning :biggrin: 

*Hillview Park 
Adrian Way and Ocala Ave, San Jose, CA, 95122*










http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q...,341.06,,0,0.28

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=551139&st=0



*
8/7/2010/SATURDAY*


----------



## lone star

today i got my wheels from WWK.i shipped the wheels on 6/10/2010. and i got them back in show condition on 7/26/2010. i must say i am very impressed with the products. charlie at WWK has outstanding customer service and called me everytime there was an update to my wheels (disassemble, sandblast, powdercoat, chrome, assembly, seal, and shipment) always kept me informed and packaged the wheels properly. personally recommend WWK for any custom needs. these are my 100% rebuilt roadstar wire wheels from 1997, going on my black 60 convertible this weekend. :biggrin: 









































































before rusted and spray painted










going on this


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2010, 07:25 PM~18146931
> *today i got my wheels from WWK.i shipped the wheels on for a custom job :wow:
> 
> I know where Im going for my future wheels *


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2010, 06:25 PM~18146931
> *today i got my wheels from WWK.i shipped the wheels on 6/10/2010. and i got them back in show condition on 7/26/2010. i must say i am very impressed with the products.  charlie at WWK has outstanding customer service and called me everytime there was an update to my wheels (disassemble, sandblast, powdercoat, chrome, assembly, seal, and shipment) always kept me informed and packaged the wheels properly. personally recommend WWK for any custom needs.  these are my 100% rebuilt roadstar wire wheels from 1997, going on my black 60 convertible this weekend.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before rusted and spray painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ABRAXASS

These are the ones brotha............. :h5:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Jul 27 2010, 06:53 AM~18152002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the ones brotha............. :h5:
> *


BADASS ...GOTTA LOVE THEM ROADSTARS


----------



## shadow1

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 6 2010, 08:49 PM~16816385
> *Just picked up today.Our customer was very pleased.Plating,buliding,tuning and sealing them in just 6 days from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 5 13x7 same style as above


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Jul 27 2010, 09:49 PM~18160633
> *how much for 5 13x7 same style as above
> *



P.M SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## lone star

i got the roadstars bolted up, thanks again charlie :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 05:32 PM~18189207
> *i got the roadstars bolted up, thanks again charlie  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking sick Ken !!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 06:32 PM~18189207
> *i got the roadstars bolted up, thanks again charlie  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They look great. :wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ONE MORE DAY TO ROLL


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2010, 06:25 PM~18146931
> *today i got my wheels from WWK.i shipped the wheels on 6/10/2010. and i got them back in show condition on 7/26/2010. i must say i am very impressed with the products.  charlie at WWK has outstanding customer service and called me everytime there was an update to my wheels (disassemble, sandblast, powdercoat, chrome, assembly, seal, and shipment) always kept me informed and packaged the wheels properly. personally recommend WWK for any custom needs.  these are my 100% rebuilt roadstar wire wheels from 1997, going on my black 60 convertible this weekend.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before rusted and spray painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I have a caddy I'm doing up and you just re-affirmed who my next set of wheels are going to come from....looks very nice!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 31 2010, 05:57 PM~18195420
> *I have a caddy I'm doing up and you just re-affirmed who my next set of wheels are going to come from....looks very nice!
> *


if u talking about roadstars on bigbody lac, they wont fit the rear, i already tried these on my 94 brougham....


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 06:32 PM~18189207
> *i got the roadstars bolted up, thanks again charlie  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WOW!!! Those look really nice on that car...congrats. :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

THIS YEARS WINNER


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 1 2010, 12:20 AM~18197408
> *THIS YEARS WINNER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












HEY I KNOW THIS CAT!!!
AND THOSE WHEELS STILL IN MY GARAGE!!
:biggrin:  

NICE SET OF WWK WHEELS CARLOS(CHARLIE)
:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Upcoming San Jose shows:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

carlos any up dates!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## YUHATE4

:biggrin: What's up Charlie its Manuel? Any new updates on my wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

The hubs and super swept are still a the engravers ( cant rush engraving)

Give me a call about your gold


----------



## YUHATE4

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 6 2010, 08:11 AM~18243999
> *
> The hubs and super swept are still a the engravers  ( cant rush engraving)
> 
> Give me a call about your gold
> *


THANKS CHARLIE FOR THE CALL. POSTS SOME PICS WHEN THEY COME BACK FROM THE ENGRAVER :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## -JORGE-

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 8 2010, 11:32 PM~18261985
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT nice wheels


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 8 2010, 11:32 PM~18261985
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1_PUMP

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2010, 06:25 PM~18146931
> *today i got my wheels from WWK.i shipped the wheels on 6/10/2010. and i got them back in show condition on 7/26/2010. i must say i am very impressed with the products.  charlie at WWK has outstanding customer service and called me everytime there was an update to my wheels (disassemble, sandblast, powdercoat, chrome, assembly, seal, and shipment) always kept me informed and packaged the wheels properly. personally recommend WWK for any custom needs.  these are my 100% rebuilt roadstar wire wheels from 1997, going on my black 60 convertible this weekend.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before rusted and spray painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much to restore the wheels just like that and whats the turn around?


----------



## ralph9577

> charlie you guys did a good job on my wheels thanks


----------



## lADY-LOW

Hey ralph how long did it take to make your 13's


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Indio123

Hey bro do u have any pics of some Kandy tangerine rims.


----------



## Wizzard

How much for a set of 13" cheeseburgers?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

do your thing charlie!!!
FTP!!


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Aug 13 2010, 10:43 PM~18303302
> *do your thing charlie!!!
> FTP!!
> *


X2! Keep on hating!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 13 2010, 02:51 PM~18303362
> *X2! Keep on hating!
> *


 :|


----------



## azmobn06

These are my next wheels for my build.....hate all you want...  


PHOENIX RIDERZ


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 14 2010, 09:01 AM~18306779
> *These are my next wheels for my build.....hate all you want...
> PHOENIX RIDERZ
> *


Oh im sure the wheels ar nice. They should stick to making them...
Why would anyone hate on someones choice in wheels?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 14 2010, 01:01 AM~18306779
> *These are my next wheels for my build.....hate all you want...
> PHOENIX RIDERZ
> *


----------



## azmobn06

Just looking through some old pics and found this one.


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 06:21 PM~18346776
> *Just looking through some old pics and found this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King

IN THE WORKS

2- 14x7 and 2-14x6 will post when cmpleted 





































JUST FINISHED

2- 14x7 And 2- 14x6 






















Yes we do street rods Just just finished

2- 15 x7 and 2-15x8 standards going on a 1932 ford


----------



## YUHATE4

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 22 2010, 12:56 PM~18376311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 22 2010, 12:56 PM~18376311
> *
> IN THE WORKS
> 
> 2- 14x7 and 2-14x6 will post when cmpleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED
> 
> 2- 14x7 And 2- 14x6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we do street rods  Just just finished
> 
> 2- 15 x7 and 2-15x8 standards  going on a 1932 ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Abie

can you PM me price on a set of 13x7 rev x lace all chrome :biggrin:


----------



## munge63

how much for a set of chrome 14 x 7 reverse straight lace 72 or 100 spoke if you make them but i think i read you didn't.also do you ship to Canada?
Toronto,Ontario postal code m6e4g7.This is for 1970 Buick Lesabre Covertible,it'll fit right? Thanks


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TTT


----------



## munge63

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Aug 23 2010, 07:42 PM~18389143
> *can you PM me price on a set of 13x7 rev x lace all chrome :biggrin:
> *




P.M. SENT


----------



## mikelowsix4

How much is it for a set of the three way knock-off with the five hex screw locking mechanism? with adapters shipped to 93722


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

PRE 70-80s canted k- offs Some of our company's stash (SOLD)




















JUST FINISHED

SET OF 5 14x7 REVERSE CCROSS LACE


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 28 2010, 10:11 PM~18430198
> *PRE 70-80s canted k- offs  Some of our company's  stash  (SOLD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


de aquellas............... :thumbsup:


----------



## 78Linc

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 06:21 PM~18346776
> *Just looking through some old pics and found this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 old school special effects cc out of fairfield ca!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 27 2010, 10:18 PM~16745395
> *13x7 reverse 72 spoke gold nipples,gold hub.These were shipped to Southern,CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## 713ridaz

uffin:


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 3 2010, 11:06 PM~17956413
> *Waiting for the second set of hubs to be finished and your wheels will be ready to build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## mrcadillac

drop your prices bro,,, they not even making whitewalls no more ese! :uh: :0


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 6 2010, 07:17 PM~18501566
> *drop your prices bro,,, they not even making whitewalls no more ese! :uh:  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 6 2010, 07:17 PM~18501566
> *drop your prices bro,,, they not even making whitewalls no more ese! :uh:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :scrutinize:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 6 2010, 06:17 PM~18501566
> *drop your prices bro,,, they not even making whitewalls no more ese! :uh:  :0
> *




Its not slowing us down at all


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac+Sep 6 2010, 07:17 PM~18501566-->
> 
> 
> 
> drop your prices bro,,, they not even making whitewalls no more ese! :uh:  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 08:46 PM~18502495
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 10:26 PM~18503554
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :scrutinize:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wire Wheel King_@Sep 11 2010, 12:11 AM~18539257
> *
> Its not slowing us down at all
> *


X2


----------



## Wire Wheel King

IN THE WORKS

2- 14x7 and 2-14x6 will post when cmpleted 
















































LOTS MORE TO BUILD WILL POST NEXT WEEK


----------



## oneheavychevy

Nice wheels Chuck :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 12 2010, 02:15 AM~18545707
> *IN THE WORKS
> 
> 2- 14x7 and 2-14x6 will post when cmpleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOTS MORE TO BUILD WILL POST NEXT WEEK
> *











nice!!


----------



## YUHATE4

Thanks CHARLIE. :0 I can't wait till there done. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 6 2010, 07:17 PM~18501566
> *drop your prices bro,,, they not even making whitewalls no more ese! :uh:  :0
> *


this frickin guy chimes in the dumbest shit sometimes :uh:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE DONATING A COMPLETE SET

OF WHEELS THAT WILL BE RAFFLED. ALL PROCEEDS 

WILL GO TO THE FOUNDATIONS LISTED . 

THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 12 2010, 03:15 AM~18545707
> *IN THE WORKS
> 
> 2- 14x7 and 2-14x6 will post when cmpleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOTS MORE TO BUILD WILL POST NEXT WEEK
> *


is there any wire wheel king chips yet?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE DONATING A COMPLETE SET

OF WHEELS THAT WILL BE RAFFLED. ALL PROCEEDS 

WILL GO TO THE FOUNDATIONS LISTED . 

THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED 13x7 SRAIGHT LACE WITH SUPER SWEPT K-OFFS




















JUST FINISHED 13x7 CROSS LACE WITH THE FIRST SET OF OUR NEW K-OFFS


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 18 2010, 12:35 AM~18596768
> *JUST FINISHED 13x7 SRAIGHT LACE  WITH SUPER SWEPT K-OFFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED 13x7 CROSS LACE  WITH THE FIRST SET OF OUR NEW K-OFFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Touche

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jun 1 2010, 06:25 PM~17668317
> *Get yourself one of these and never damage a knockoff ever again.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where can i get one of these KO wrench tools? :cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 18 2010, 01:35 AM~18596768
> *JUST FINISHED 13x7 SRAIGHT LACE  WITH SUPER SWEPT K-OFFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED 13x7 CROSS LACE  WITH THE FIRST SET OF OUR NEW K-OFFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

13x7 reverse cross lace on the works









:wow: 








:0


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 25 2010, 04:37 PM~18660780
> *13x7 reverse  cross lace on the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 25 2010, 04:37 PM~18660780
> *13x7 reverse  cross lace on the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


quality shit charlie, my wheels still look new. :biggrin:


----------



## HumboldtCruizen707

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 12 2010, 02:04 AM~18022562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting shipped to shorties hydralics in texas on monday
> 
> This order took some time      MADE TO PERFECTION
> *



:wow: REVOLUTION IS THE SOLUTION!! REPRESENT!!! RISE MY PEOPLE! :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 25 2010, 04:37 PM~18660780
> *13x7 reverse  cross lace on the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahhhhh yyyyyeeeaaaa!!!!
now we talking carlos!!!
:biggrin: 
cant wait to see them done!!!
they are going to look nice on that black duece!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 18 2010, 01:35 AM~18596768
> *JUST FINISHED 13x7 SRAIGHT LACE  WITH SUPER SWEPT K-OFFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED 13x7 CROSS LACE  WITH THE FIRST SET OF OUR NEW K-OFFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> JUST FINISHED 13x7 SRAIGHT LACE WITH SUPER SWEPT K-OFFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR THESE SAME EXACT STYLE RIMS BUT FOR 5 RIMS, TOTAL PRICE PLEASE, SO I CAN START SAVING.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> JUST FINISHED 13x7 SRAIGHT LACE WITH SUPER SWEPT K-OFFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR THESE SAME EXACT STYLE RIMS BUT FOR 5 RIMS, TOTAL PRICE PLEASE, SO I CAN START SAVING.
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 25 2010, 04:37 PM~18660780
> *13x7 reverse  cross lace on the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 IM NEXT! :biggrin:


----------



## munge63

> _Originally posted by Touche_@Sep 19 2010, 05:19 AM~18602425
> *Where can i get one of these KO wrench tools?  :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by HumboldtCruizen707_@Sep 25 2010, 09:37 PM~18662662
> *:wow:  REVOLUTION IS THE SOLUTION!! REPRESENT!!! RISE MY PEOPLE!  :machinegun:  :burn:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

for those who know hey look at that lefts and rights


----------



## lone star




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 1 2010, 10:53 PM~18716190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those who know hey look at that lefts and rights
> *


   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## draggin_el_70

can't wait


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 25 2010, 04:37 PM~18660780
> *13x7 reverse  cross lace on the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are almost done and I cant wait to get them home and put them on!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

MAKE THEM YOUR WAY GIVE US A CALL


----------



## streetrider




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 9 2010, 10:05 PM~18775137
> * MAKE THEM YOUR WAY  GIVE US A CALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :squint: :squint:


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

SETS OF 2 EAR K-OFFS ARE AVAILABLE


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 16 2010, 11:37 PM~18830641
> *
> SETS OF 2 EAR K-OFFS ARE AVAILABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are these a sold k/o.Not like the china ones that break?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 17 2010, 10:53 AM~18833146
> *Are these a sold k/o.Not like the china ones that break?
> *


These are the best quality knockoffs ever made IMO.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 17 2010, 11:31 AM~18833354
> *These are the best quality knockoffs ever made IMO.
> *


testify brother


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ITS BEEN A BUSY MONTH LOTS OF LAY IT LOW ORDERS

AND A LOT OF OUTSIDERS. LOTS MORE ON THE WORKS

THANKS W.W.K.


13" SRAIGHT LACE WITH NIPPLES LINED UP SHIPPED OT BRAWLEY, CA




















13" CROSSLACE BLACK SPOKES AND RING ON HUB W/ SUPER SWEPTS





























13" CROSSLACE ENGRAVED HUB AAND SUPER SWEPT

GOLD NIPPLES AND DESIGNER RING


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 23 2010, 08:46 PM~18890971
> *ITS BEEN A BUSY MONTH  LOTS OF LAY IT LOW ORDERS
> 
> AND A LOT OF OUTSIDERS. LOTS MORE ON THE WORKS
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.
> 13" SRAIGHT LACE WITH NIPPLES LINED UP SHIPPED OT BRAWLEY, CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13" CROSSLACE BLACK SPOKES AND RING ON HUB W/ SUPER SWEPTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13" CROSSLACE ENGRAVED HUB AAND SUPER SWEPT
> 
> GOLD NIPPLES AND DESIGNER RING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are sick! How much?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 23 2010, 08:46 PM~18890971
> *ITS BEEN A BUSY MONTH  LOTS OF LAY IT LOW ORDERS
> 
> AND A LOT OF OUTSIDERS. LOTS MORE ON THE WORKS
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.
> 
> 13" CROSSLACE BLACK SPOKES AND RING ON HUB W/ SUPER SWEPTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WWKs going to Richmond cali!!!
EXCANDALOW will sport them proudly CAHRLIE you know that!!
:biggrin:


----------



## red63rag

nice rims!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Oct 24 2010, 09:37 PM~18898551
> *nice rims!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 16 2010, 09:37 PM~18830641
> *
> SETS OF 2 EAR K-OFFS ARE AVAILABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

uffin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## caddy93

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 16 2010, 09:37 PM~18830641
> *
> SETS OF 2 EAR K-OFFS ARE AVAILABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how for a set of these with the same chips in the pic and shipped to 92804 :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther

TTT For WWK


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I SECOND THAT MOTION~!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 13 2010, 10:44 AM~16277544
> *AND JUST BECAUSE WE CAN YOUR CHOICE OF GOLD OR CHROME!!!!! :biggrin:
> ALL PAYPAL ORDERS ARE TO BE MADE THROUGH OUR ONLINE SALES E.C. ROLO
> 
> ALL CHECK OR MONEY ORDER PAYMENTS TO BE MADE DIRECT TO US.
> <span style=\'color:red\'>
> WE DO NOT REQUIRE PAYMENT IN FULL AT TIME OF ORDER THAT IS UP TO THE BUYER. ALL WE REQUIRE IS HALF AS A DEPOSIT UNTIL YOUR ORDER IS COMPLETE. BALANCE TO BE PAID IN FULL PRIOR TO SHIPPING OR PICK UP!
> 
> THIS IS A LIMITED TIME OFFER AND ONLY VALID THROUGH THE TAX SEASON!!!
> *


Hey Wire Wheel King, I clicked on your profile and noticed you have been on Layitlow since 2008 and have less than 900 posts. That says a lot when a company has free advertisement that they barely use. Your wheels must sell themselves


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 29 2010, 04:56 AM~18938615
> *Hey Wire Wheel King, I clicked on your profile and noticed you have been on Layitlow since 2008 and have less than 900 posts. That says a lot when a company has free advertisement that they barely use. Your wheels must sell themselves
> *




YOU ARE RIGHT 75 % OF ARE SALES ARE OUT OF LAY IT LOW


THANKS


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 29 2010, 08:33 AM~18939328
> *
> 
> YOU ARE RIGHT 75 % OF ARE SALES ARE OUT OF LAY IT LOW
> THANKS
> *



 I figured.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 29 2010, 05:56 AM~18938615
> *Hey Wire Wheel King, I clicked on your profile and noticed you have been on Layitlow since 2008 and have less than 900 posts. That says a lot when a company has free advertisement that they barely use. Your wheels must sell themselves
> *


and faithfull customers!!!
 
good product for sure!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

charlie pm me a price on 72 spoke 13x7 gold nips and knock off


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 30 2010, 06:57 PM~18949625
> *charlie pm me a price on 72 spoke 13x7 gold nips and knock off
> *



P.M. SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 30 2010, 07:34 PM~18949499
> *
> WE WILL BE AT THE VIEJITOS & UCE 8TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE
> 
> AND YES WE WILL BE RAFFLING OUT AN OTHER SET OF
> 
> 13X7 REVERSE CROSS LACE 72 SPOKE ,WHEELS ARE ON  THE WORKS.
> 
> YOU WONT ONLY  GET A PREMIUM SET OF WHEELS . MOST OF ALL YOU
> 
> WILL BE SERVING THE CAUSE MAKING A MERRY CHRISTMAS FOR THE
> 
> CHILDREN IN NEED .          THANKS W.W.K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got to make it out there!!
:0


----------



## Wire Wheel King

THIS YEARS WINNER 2010 Christmas in July


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 3 2010, 01:55 PM~18976878
> *
> THIS YEARS WINNER 2010 Christmas in July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Wire Wheel King

READY TO SERVE PLENTY OF STOCK


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 6 2010, 10:42 PM~19005343
> *
> READY TO SERVE  PLENTY OF STOCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WE WILL BE POSTING THE FINISHED WHEELS SOON


----------



## Redeemed1

HOLIDAY SPECIAL PRICING??? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 8 2010, 03:36 PM~19018591
> *  WE WILL BE POSTING THE FINISHED WHEELS SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King

HERE YOU GO


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CHARLIE LET ME KNOW IF YOU WERE ABLE TO DO THAT TO MY KNOCK OFFS!!
THANKS SIR!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 15 2010, 10:57 PM~19079865
> *CHARLIE LET ME KNOW IF YOU WERE ABLE TO DO THAT TO MY KNOCK OFFS!!
> THANKS SIR!!
> :biggrin:
> *



YES


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## rays low 64

:biggrin: can we buy ticket on lil 4 the raffle


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 17 2010, 09:53 AM~19091540
> *SORRY  TICKETS ARE SOLD AT THE SHOW ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :worship: All chrome heaven :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

72 spoke crosslace and 96 spoke on the works


----------



## KIPPY

> _Originally posted by rays low 64_@Nov 16 2010, 12:58 PM~19082990
> *:biggrin: can we buy ticket on lil 4 the raffle
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

how much for some engraved two ear straights charlie??


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 21 2010, 12:42 PM~19124813
> *WE WERE THERE SORRY RAINED OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.*512*

*PM ME A PRICE FOR A SET OF CHROME STRAIGHT LACE 13X7 WITH STRAIGHT BAR KNOCK-OFFS.....THNX !!*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 28 2010, 08:09 PM~19185791
> *PM ME A PRICE FOR A SET OF CHROME STRAIGHT LACE 13X7 WITH STRAIGHT BAR KNOCK-OFFS.....THNX !!
> *



P.M. SENT


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 28 2010, 08:25 PM~19185928
> *P.M. SENT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 16 2010, 12:34 AM~19080253
> *YES
> *


YOU ARE THE MAN!!!
I TAKE BACK ALL THE CUZ WORDS I SAID!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

who won the last set carlos????


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 13 2010, 10:44 AM~16277544
> *<span style='color:red'>yes thanks for the pm*


----------



## Ant-dogg




----------



## Wire Wheel King

<span style='color:red'> OUR PRICES ARE NOT CHANGING IN 2011 THANKS


----------



## ABRAXASS

WHAT ABOUT SERIES II's SIR ????????????


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 9 2010, 12:36 PM~19283093
> *<span style='color:red'>    OUR PRICES ARE NOT CHANGING IN 2011    THANKS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 9 2010, 09:36 AM~19283093
> *<span style='color:red'>    OUR PRICES ARE NOT CHANGING IN 2011    THANKS
> *


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 11 2010, 11:46 PM~19304937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are some bad ass knockoffs


----------



## azmobn06

Bonus time coming up at the end of the year...I cant wait to order my set :cheesy:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2010, 09:46 AM~19306697
> *Bonus time coming up at the end of the year...I cant wait to order my set :cheesy:
> *


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 16 2010, 04:57 AM~16307773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 12 2010, 01:46 AM~19304937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 16 2010, 03:57 AM~16307773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How many spokes r these


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2010, 10:46 AM~19306697
> *Bonus time coming up at the end of the year...I cant wait to order my set :cheesy:
> *


YOU WONT BE DISAPOINTED, BEST WIRE WHEELS MONEY CAN BUY :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Fleur-Di-Les 300_@Dec 13 2010, 08:53 PM~19320257
> *How many spokes r these
> *


72


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 14 2010, 03:43 AM~19321747
> *72
> *


Thanx


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 11 2010, 10:46 PM~19304937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm price on 2 ways with chevy chips please! :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Dec 13 2010, 10:52 PM~19320849
> *YOU WONT BE DISAPOINTED, BEST WIRE WHEELS MONEY CAN BUY :thumbsup:
> *


I wont...I remember back in the late 80's when I stayed in SJ for a while, I saw this midnight blue Mazda B2200 with the long bed and shell on, with some 15x8 cross lace Zeniths and just fell in love with the wheels.....wish I knew before I bought my "other" wheels, I would have bought from WWK


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

Where is this guy at? He is not responding to nobody.


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Fleur-Di-Les 300_@Dec 15 2010, 05:36 AM~19331503
> *Where is this guy at? He is not responding to nobody.
> *



he doesnt get on here that often. call the shop.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Fleur-Di-Les 300_@Dec 15 2010, 06:36 AM~19331503
> *Where is this guy at? He is not responding to nobody.
> *



WE ARE TOO BUSY TO BE ON HERE EVERY DAY

ANY ????S CALL THE SHOP (408) 559-0950

THANKS


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 15 2010, 11:17 AM~19332414
> *he doesnt get on here that often. call the shop.
> *


k Thanx


----------



## maguilera63

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 15 2010, 11:41 AM~19333568
> *
> WE ARE TOO BUSY TO BE ON HERE EVERY DAY
> 
> ANY ????S CALL THE SHOP  (408) 559-0950
> 
> THANKS
> *



I have been trying to get ahold of Charley too !!!!! I have called the shop and no one is there.   :dunno: I have left messages and no one has gotten back to me. Maybe they took for for xmas??? :wow: :dunno:


----------



## maguilera63

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 15 2010, 11:41 AM~19333568
> *
> WE ARE TOO BUSY TO BE ON HERE EVERY DAY
> 
> ANY ????S CALL THE SHOP  (408) 559-0950
> 
> THANKS
> *


Maybe they took off for xmas :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300

> _Originally posted by maguilera63_@Dec 15 2010, 03:31 PM~19334249
> *I have been trying to get ahold of Charley too !!!!! I have called the shop and no one is there.     :dunno: I have left messages and no one has gotten back to me. Maybe they took for for xmas??? :wow:  :dunno:
> *


I called an hour ago and talked to him. He's there.


----------



## KingsWood

:0


----------



## Coast One

they usually gone by 2pm. they there early.


----------



## maguilera63

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 15 2010, 03:20 PM~19335310
> *they usually gone by 2pm. they there early.
> *


Yea.. I just talked to him... I was just calling after they had gone. I did alot of business with him.Good guy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

HERE ARE A SET OF OG 13X7 REVERSE 100 SPOKE
THERE ARE NO HUBS ON THE MARKET MADE LIKE THEM. LOOK AT THE INNER AND OUTTER
RADIUS, AND THE LONG NECK. JAMES CRAIG AKA ZENITH MADE THEM
WHEN THE 100 SPOKE FIRST CAME OUT . THE WHEELS HAVE THE ORIGINAL
220 THIN SPOKE . THE SAME LIKE THE ONES WE USE . ALL TRIPLE PLATED
CHROME WITH OUR 2 EAR K-OFFS GOING TO KENT WASHINGTON
YES THEY ARE A HIGH DOLLAR WHEEL . WE HAVE ONLY SOLD A DOZEN
SETS . ALL GOING ON HIGH DOLLAR CARS


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

wire wheel king, whats up with the chips? anything goin. might just have to stop buy!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 18 2010, 09:49 PM~19365058
> *HERE ARE A SET OF OG 13X7 REVERSE 100 SPOKE
> THERE ARE NO HUBS ON THE MARKET MADE LIKE THEM. LOOK AT THE INNER AND OUTTER
> RADIUS, AND THE LONG NECK. JAMES CRAIG AKA ZENITH MADE THEM
> WHEN THE 100 SPOKE FIRST CAME OUT . THE WHEELS HAVE THE ORIGINAL
> 220 THIN SPOKE . THE SAME LIKE THE ONES WE USE . ALL TRIPLE PLATED
> CHROME WITH OUR 2 EAR K-OFFS  GOING TO KENT WASHINGTON
> YES THEY ARE A HIGH DOLLAR WHEEL . WE HAVE ONLY SOLD A DOZEN
> SETS . ALL GOING ON HIGH DOLLAR CARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE NOT A FAN OF 100 SPOKE THO!!
CLEAN WHEELS !!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 18 2010, 09:49 PM~19365058
> *HERE ARE A SET OF OG 13X7 REVERSE 100 SPOKE
> THERE ARE NO HUBS ON THE MARKET MADE LIKE THEM. LOOK AT THE INNER AND OUTTER
> RADIUS, AND THE LONG NECK. JAMES CRAIG AKA ZENITH MADE THEM
> WHEN THE 100 SPOKE FIRST CAME OUT . THE WHEELS HAVE THE ORIGINAL
> 220 THIN SPOKE . THE SAME LIKE THE ONES WE USE . ALL TRIPLE PLATED
> CHROME WITH OUR 2 EAR K-OFFS  GOING TO KENT WASHINGTON
> YES THEY ARE A HIGH DOLLAR WHEEL . WE HAVE ONLY SOLD A DOZEN
> SETS . ALL GOING ON HIGH DOLLAR CARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass man ....my buddy Rich has a set of those on his lincoln ....i always tripped on how thin the spokes where ?


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## SixDeuce

TTT
Charlie takes care of business got my wheels back that he repaired for me as promised!! No hassles


----------



## refined93

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Dec 23 2010, 11:46 AM~19403349
> *TTT
> Charlie takes care of business got my wheels back that he repaired for me as promised!! No hassles
> *


GOOD TO KNOW!! JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH CHARLIE, GONNA ORDER SOME RIMS AROUND INCOME TAX TIME!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 18 2010, 10:49 PM~19365058
> *TTT for the 253*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

5 -13x7 rev. crosslace w/ red & white spokes


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 23 2010, 07:04 PM~19405984
> *
> 5 -13x7 rev. crosslace w/ red & white spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


F'n nice!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Dec 23 2010, 02:08 PM~19404581
> *TTT for the 253
> *


baller!!
:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## Wire Wheel King

THIS IS OUR LAST SET COMPLETED FOR THE YEAR
THIS ALSO HAS BEEN OUR BEST YEAR WITH SALES ON LAY IT LOW
AND MORE ORDERS ON THE WORKS FOR 2011 

THANKS FOR KEEPING THE OG CAMPBELL COMPANY ALIVE


----------



## 801Rider

TTT


----------



## lone star

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 27 2010, 03:59 PM~19432915
> *THIS IS OUR LAST SET COMPLETED FOR THE YEAR
> THIS ALSO HAS BEEN OUR BEST YEAR WITH SALES ON LAY IT LOW
> AND MORE ORDERS ON THE WORKS FOR 2011
> 
> THANKS FOR KEEPING THE OG CAMPBELL COMPANY ALIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice!

I cant wait to put in my order next month


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

So is there going to be a new TAX TIME SPECIAL this comming year?

I hope so....
:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Dec 28 2010, 07:07 AM~19438666
> *So is there going to be a new TAX TIME SPECIAL this comming year?
> 
> I hope so....
> :biggrin:
> *




Wire Wheel King Dec 9 2010, 09:36 AM | | Post #443 

Campbell Original

Posts: 922
Joined: May 2008
From: Campbell, Ca
Car Club: Wire Wheel King




$$$ WIRE WHEEL KING 2011 SPECIAL $$$

This special applies only to Lay it Low members! 

Sets starting at $1550.00

ALL WHEELS HAVE TRIPLE CHROME PLATING WITH A MIRROR FINISH
ON RIMS,HUBS AND K-OFFS 100% GUARANTEED! 

FREE POWDER COAT UPGRADE ON HUBS,SPOKES AND RIMS ( HIGH GLOSS ONLY )

FREE SUPER SWEPT UPGRADE WITH ANY ENGRAVED COMBINATION ORDER



ALL CHECK OR MONEY ORDER PAYMENTS TO BE MADE DIRECT TO US.

WE DO NOT REQUIRE PAYMENT IN FULL AT TIME OF ORDER THAT IS UP TO THE BUYER. ALL WE REQUIRE IS HALF AS A DEPOSIT UNTIL YOUR ORDER IS COMPLETE. BALANCE TO BE PAID IN FULL PRIOR TO SHIPPING OR PICK UP! 

OUR PRICES ARE NOT CHANGING IN 2011 THANKS


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

ok cool, so these prices never expired :thumbsup: good prices for quality built wheels


----------



## tatersalad

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 27 2010, 03:59 PM~19432915
> *THIS IS OUR LAST SET COMPLETED FOR THE YEAR
> THIS ALSO HAS BEEN OUR BEST YEAR WITH SALES ON LAY IT LOW
> AND MORE ORDERS ON THE WORKS FOR 2011
> 
> THANKS FOR KEEPING THE OG CAMPBELL COMPANY ALIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass whats the $ on these


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 27 2010, 02:59 PM~19432915
> *THIS IS OUR LAST SET COMPLETED FOR THE YEAR
> THIS ALSO HAS BEEN OUR BEST YEAR WITH SALES ON LAY IT LOW
> AND MORE ORDERS ON THE WORKS FOR 2011
> 
> THANKS FOR KEEPING THE OG CAMPBELL COMPANY ALIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 27 2010, 04:59 PM~19432915
> *THIS IS OUR LAST SET COMPLETED FOR THE YEAR
> THIS ALSO HAS BEEN OUR BEST YEAR WITH SALES ON LAY IT LOW
> AND MORE ORDERS ON THE WORKS FOR 2011
> 
> THANKS FOR KEEPING THE OG CAMPBELL COMPANY ALIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a sexy wheel


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

fUCKN nICE :wow:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 30 2010, 07:01 AM~19457028
> *fUCKN nICE :wow:
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## 925rider

gettin ready to put some tires on my wwk


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 30 2010, 06:58 PM~19462175
> *gettin ready to  put some tires on my wwk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 925rider




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 27 2010, 03:59 PM~19432915
> *THIS IS OUR LAST SET COMPLETED FOR THE YEAR
> THIS ALSO HAS BEEN OUR BEST YEAR WITH SALES ON LAY IT LOW
> AND MORE ORDERS ON THE WORKS FOR 2011
> 
> THANKS FOR KEEPING THE OG CAMPBELL COMPANY ALIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for some of these but with the colored spokes black?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 31 2010, 04:35 PM~19469895
> *How much for some of these but with the colored spokes black?
> *



tatersalad Dec 28 2010, 07:07 PM | | Post #491 

Baller Poster

Posts: 921
Joined: Jul 2008
From: kissimmee fl
Car Club: MAJESTICS DAYTONA BEACH 


BOTH P.M.S. SENT


----------



## 1979grandprix

holly crap starting at $1550 :wow: :0 id rather stick to my 500 dollar wires lol so what im broke :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1979grandprix_@Jan 1 2011, 02:12 AM~19473086
> *holly crap starting at $1550  :wow:  :0 id rather stick to my 500 dollar wires lol so what im broke :biggrin:
> *


I feel you on that. But look at this way. These wheels can last you over 15 years according to some customers. In 15 years time, you will go through 2 more sets of $500 wire wheels so you'll pay $1,500 in the long run anyway.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 1979grandprix_@Jan 1 2011, 02:12 AM~19473086
> *holly crap starting at $1550  :wow:  :0 id rather stick to my 500 dollar wires lol so what im broke :biggrin:
> *


1550 isnt really that bad for some wheels that will outlast the car you are putting them on. this is real quality. and charlie is a straight shooter, no bullshit and calls you with updates as your wheels are being built.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2011, 07:50 AM~19473481
> *1550 isnt really that bad for some wheels that will outlast the car you are putting them on. this is real quality. and charlie is a straight shooter, no bullshit and calls you with updates as your wheels are being built.
> *


Also cheaper than Dayton's, and more unique


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 27 2010, 03:59 PM~19432915
> *THIS IS OUR LAST SET COMPLETED FOR THE YEAR
> THIS ALSO HAS BEEN OUR BEST YEAR WITH SALES ON LAY IT LOW
> AND MORE ORDERS ON THE WORKS FOR 2011
> 
> THANKS FOR KEEPING THE OG CAMPBELL COMPANY ALIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 28 2010, 09:58 AM~19439238
> *Wire Wheel King  Dec 9 2010, 09:36 AM    |  | Post #443
> 
> Campbell Original
> 
> Posts: 922
> Joined: May 2008
> From: Campbell, Ca
> Car Club: Wire Wheel King
> $$$ WIRE WHEEL KING 2011 SPECIAL $$$
> 
> This special applies only to Lay it Low members!
> 
> Sets starting at $1550.00
> 
> ALL WHEELS HAVE TRIPLE CHROME PLATING WITH A MIRROR FINISH
> ON RIMS,HUBS AND K-OFFS 100% GUARANTEED!
> 
> FREE POWDER COAT UPGRADE ON HUBS,SPOKES AND RIMS ( HIGH GLOSS ONLY )
> 
> FREE SUPER SWEPT UPGRADE WITH ANY ENGRAVED COMBINATION ORDER
> ALL CHECK OR MONEY ORDER PAYMENTS TO BE MADE DIRECT TO US.
> 
> WE DO NOT REQUIRE PAYMENT IN FULL AT TIME OF ORDER THAT IS UP TO THE BUYER. ALL WE REQUIRE IS HALF AS A DEPOSIT UNTIL YOUR ORDER IS COMPLETE. BALANCE TO BE PAID IN FULL PRIOR TO SHIPPING OR PICK UP!
> 
> OUR PRICES ARE NOT CHANGING IN 2011 THANKS
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mikelowsix4

Hey do you guys make a 14x7 cross laced 60 spoke Zenith wheel? if so how much for a set of 4 all chrome and with a two way knock off shipped to 93722


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Jan 6 2011, 06:05 PM~19524265
> *Hey do you guys make a 14x7 cross laced 60 spoke Zenith wheel? if so how much for a set of 4 all chrome and with a two way knock off shipped to 93722
> *



P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

RAISED ENGRAVING SET OF 13" ON THE WORKS


----------



## topd0gg

The engraving looks bad ass


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 9 2011, 12:50 AM~19545633
> *RAISED ENGRAVING SET OF 13" ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just when i thought it couldnt get better....raised engraving??? :wow: :wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Charlie.. How much for 13x7 Rev Str8 Lace 60 Spoke w Non-Tapered Spoke's :biggrin:


----------



## SixDeuce

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2011, 07:50 AM~19473481
> *1550 isnt really that bad for some wheels that will outlast the car you are putting them on. this is real quality. and charlie is a straight shooter, no bullshit and calls you with updates as your wheels are being built.
> *


 :yes: :worship: Charlie did some reprs for me and they weren't even his wheels and he took care of me, called with updates!! Great service :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jan 1 2011, 06:26 AM~19473430
> *I feel you on that. But look at this way. These wheels can last you over 15 years according to some customers. In 15 years time, you will go through 2 more sets of $500 wire wheels so you'll pay $1,500 in the long run anyway.
> *


my striaght lace i have had since 1993!!
still look clean except for some curb marks !!
:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## hittin back bumper

What's the price on a set of 14's black dish and hub


----------



## JustCruisin

I really like this pic... :wow:


----------



## ABRAXASS

Price on Series II
Cross lace, 72 spoke
2 wing sept K/O
13's please.............


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 9 2011, 12:50 AM~19545633
> *RAISED ENGRAVING SET OF 13" ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam thats sick :cheesy:


----------



## raiderrob

Pm sent


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 15 2011, 09:48 PM~19609483
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm price on this gold style chip.


----------



## THESITUATION

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 27 2010, 03:59 PM~19432915
> *THIS IS OUR LAST SET COMPLETED FOR THE YEAR
> THIS ALSO HAS BEEN OUR BEST YEAR WITH SALES ON LAY IT LOW
> AND MORE ORDERS ON THE WORKS FOR 2011
> 
> THANKS FOR KEEPING THE OG CAMPBELL COMPANY ALIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAS THE PRICE FOR SOME LIKE THIS CENTER GOLD 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE PM


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 19 2011, 12:33 AM~19636949
> *TTT
> *


carlos (charlie) :biggrin: give me up date on my order 
porfavor!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

[/SIZE]
For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.









WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED 5- 13' REVERSE NOT OUR EVERY DAY K-OFFS

OUR CUSTOMER JUST WOULD NOT TAKE ANY OTHER  

TWO MORE SETS READY TO ASSEMBLE ONE SET OF 6 AND ONE

SET WITH LO LYSTICS NAME ON THE HUB MUST SEE (NICE ENGRAVING)


----------



## sobayduece

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 22 2011, 11:07 PM~19671387
> *JUST FINISHED 5- 13' REVERSE  NOT OUR EVERY DAY K-OFFS
> 
> OUR CUSTOMER JUST WOULD NOT TAKE ANY OTHER
> 
> TWO MORE SETS READY TO  ASSEMBLE  ONE SET OF 6 AND ONE
> 
> SET WITH LO LYSTICS NAME ON THE HUB MUST SEE (NICE ENGRAVING)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set of 4 13x 7 just like these


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 22 2011, 10:07 PM~19671387
> *LO LYSTICS NAME ON THE HUB MUST SEE (NICE ENGRAVING)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE !!
WOUNDER WHO!!
:biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 22 2011, 10:07 PM~19671387
> *JUST FINISHED 5- 13' REVERSE  NOT OUR EVERY DAY K-OFFS
> 
> OUR CUSTOMER JUST WOULD NOT TAKE ANY OTHER
> 
> TWO MORE SETS READY TO  ASSEMBLE  ONE SET OF 6 AND ONE
> 
> SET WITH LO LYSTICS NAME ON THE HUB MUST SEE (NICE ENGRAVING)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE LOOK LIKE MY MEMBERS WHEELS HE JUST ORDERED FROM YOU GUYS FAMILY FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 21 2011, 01:34 AM~19657303
> *
> *


pm'd


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jan 23 2011, 12:15 AM~19671724
> *how much for a set of 4 13x 7 just like these
> *


P.M. SENT


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## jspekdc2

pm'd x2.


----------



## the deuce

> _Originally posted by THE_@SITUATION,Jan 19 2011, 05:34 PM~19641507
> *WAS THE PRICE FOR SOME LIKE THIS CENTER GOLD 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE PM
> *


LOOKING FOR SET LIKE THESE.PM PRICE WHEN U GET A CHANCE.


----------



## the deuce

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 27 2010, 04:59 PM~19432915
> *THIS IS OUR LAST SET COMPLETED FOR THE YEAR
> THIS ALSO HAS BEEN OUR BEST YEAR WITH SALES ON LAY IT LOW
> AND MORE ORDERS ON THE WORKS FOR 2011
> 
> THANKS FOR KEEPING THE OG CAMPBELL COMPANY ALIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEED A SET LIKE THESE PM PRICE WHEN U CAN


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 22 2011, 10:07 PM~19671387
> *JUST FINISHED 5- 13' REVERSE  NOT OUR EVERY DAY K-OFFS
> 
> OUR CUSTOMER JUST WOULD NOT TAKE ANY OTHER
> 
> TWO MORE SETS READY TO  ASSEMBLE  ONE SET OF 6 AND ONE
> 
> SET WITH LO LYSTICS NAME ON THE HUB MUST SEE (NICE ENGRAVING)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 26 2011, 02:09 AM~19700707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 22 2011, 11:07 PM~19671387
> *
> LO*LYSTICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAHUNA

:wow: very nice!!


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 11:13 PM~19609660
> *dam thats sick  :cheesy:
> *


bump :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 9 2011, 12:50 AM~19545633
> *RAISED ENGRAVING SET OF 13" ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## T-Lo

want price for 4 14x7 reverse 72 spoke straight lace,all chrome,plain hub,just wheels don't need bases or knock offs.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by T-Lo_@Jan 30 2011, 12:53 PM~19737444
> *want price for 4 14x7 reverse 72 spoke straight lace,all chrome,plain hub,just wheels don't need bases or knock offs.
> *



P.M. SENT 5-8 days to build


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 30 2011, 01:24 PM~19737875
> *P.M. SENT  5-8 days to build
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cali78

Can I get a quote on some 13x7 with black inner dish and back spokes with those zenith style knock offs


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 9 2010, 09:36 AM~19283093
> *<span style='color:red'>    OUR PRICES ARE NOT CHANGING IN 2011    THANKS
> *




TTT


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 29 2011, 08:06 PM~19733192
> *
> LO*LYSTICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 6 2011, 12:48 AM~19799033
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you quote me on a set 2 wing gold zenith engraved and the 2 wing gold regular zenith shipped to 75010.


----------



## low82REGAL

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 16 2010, 02:57 AM~16307773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much??????????


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by low82REGAL_@Feb 6 2011, 01:03 PM~19801838
> *how much??????????
> *



P.M. SENT


----------



## egan808

PM sent


----------



## 1_PUMP

TTT FOR QUALITY


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SUP CHARLIE CAN I COME FRIDAY FOR MY WHEELS? :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Just Picked up . A set of 6 Two with a car club name

13" Cross lace


----------



## -JORGE-

How much for a set exactly like these but with black ring.


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 27 2010, 06:59 PM~19432915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for a wheel like this but all chrome? in a 14x7 Rev. Engraved hub and KO?


----------



## 64 SS

just got my rims thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 13 2011, 07:05 PM~19860778
> *How much for a wheel like this but all chrome? in a 14x7 Rev. Engraved hub and KO?
> *



Both P.M's SENT


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 22 2011, 11:07 PM~19671387
> *JUST FINISHED 5- 13' REVERSE  NOT OUR EVERY DAY K-OFFS
> 
> OUR CUSTOMER JUST WOULD NOT TAKE ANY OTHER
> 
> TWO MORE SETS READY TO  ASSEMBLE  ONE SET OF 6 AND ONE
> 
> SET WITH LO LYSTICS NAME ON THE HUB MUST SEE (NICE ENGRAVING)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's the ticket on a set like these? 4 All chrome with locking k/o's.


----------



## UCETAH

ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 16 2011, 12:59 AM~19882105
> *TTT
> *


carlos any luck? :biggrin:


----------



## El Greengo

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Feb 13 2011, 01:28 PM~19858492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for a set exactly like these but with black ring.
> *


How much for those just like that shipped to 46227 thanks


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 9 2011, 12:50 AM~19545633
> *RAISED ENGRAVING SET OF 13" ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Jan 9 2011, 08:07 AM~19546459
> *The engraving looks bad ass
> *


*x2*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

HERE IS A SET OF 13" CROSS LACE WITH SUPER SWEPT KOFFS

WITH RED POWDER COATED SPOKES AND MATCHING LOGO

AND RINGS THE FIRST SET GOING TO LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB

SALT LAKE CITY, UTAH . TWO MORE ORDERS ON WORKS


----------



## kameleonlac

Price for 14x7 100 spoke with white spokes with the Zenith style knock off with white chip


----------



## 1_PUMP

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 18 2011, 08:12 PM~19905564
> *
> HERE IS A SET OF 13" CROSS LACE  WITH SUPER SWEPT KOFFS
> 
> WITH RED POWDER COATED SPOKES AND MATCHING LOGO
> 
> AND RINGS THE FIRST SET GOING TO LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY, UTAH . TWO MORE ORDERS ON WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 18 2011, 10:12 PM~19905564
> *
> HERE IS A SET OF 13" CROSS LACE  WITH SUPER SWEPT KOFFS
> 
> WITH RED POWDER COATED SPOKES AND MATCHING LOGO
> 
> AND RINGS THE FIRST SET GOING TO LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY, UTAH . TWO MORE ORDERS ON WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 18 2011, 08:12 PM~19905564
> *
> HERE IS A SET OF 13" CROSS LACE  WITH SUPER SWEPT KOFFS
> 
> WITH RED POWDER COATED SPOKES AND MATCHING LOGO
> 
> AND RINGS THE FIRST SET GOING TO LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY, UTAH . TWO MORE ORDERS ON WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Feb 18 2011, 09:10 PM~19906210
> *:biggrin:
> *



nice


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@Feb 18 2011, 09:33 PM~19906449
> *nice
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 19 2011, 06:28 PM~19911888
> *
> TTT
> *


PM SENT


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@Feb 18 2011, 09:33 PM~19906449
> *nice
> *


these wouldn't be for a certain 66 would they be? :biggrin:


----------



## 1_PUMP

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Feb 19 2011, 07:38 PM~19912443
> *these wouldn't be for a certain 66 would they be? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 18 2011, 08:12 PM~19905564
> *
> HERE IS A SET OF 13" CROSS LACE  WITH SUPER SWEPT KOFFS
> 
> WITH RED POWDER COATED SPOKES AND MATCHING LOGO
> 
> AND RINGS THE FIRST SET GOING TO LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY, UTAH . TWO MORE ORDERS ON WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Feb 19 2011, 07:49 PM~19912519
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice!  SLC puttin it down.


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Feb 19 2011, 07:38 PM~19912443
> *these wouldn't be for a certain 66 would they be? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPANISHFLY

HOW MUCH FOR 5 WHEELS EXACTLY LIKE THE PICTURE.SHIP TO 60402.THE SIZE THAT I NEED ARE 13X7.(<span style=\'color:red\'>NO CHINA PLEASE).....THANK YOU VERY MUCH</span>


----------



## nate64

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 13 2011, 10:01 PM~19862847
> *What's the ticket on a set like these? 4 All chrome with locking k/o's.
> *


whats a set of 4 like these with powdercoated black rim cost?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Feb 20 2011, 11:36 AM~19915968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE DO NOT ORDER OUR WHEELS WE MAKE THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SPANISHFLY

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 21 2011, 12:04 AM~19920255
> *i know that you guys make your own which is very cool. i just wanted a price.i would appreciate if you could p.m. a price.........thank you very much*


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 22 2011, 10:07 PM~19671387
> *JUST FINISHED 5- 13' REVERSE  NOT OUR EVERY DAY K-OFFS
> 
> OUR CUSTOMER JUST WOULD NOT TAKE ANY OTHER
> 
> TWO MORE SETS READY TO  ASSEMBLE  ONE SET OF 6 AND ONE
> 
> SET WITH LO LYSTICS NAME ON THE HUB MUST SEE (NICE ENGRAVING)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need some 14's exactly like these including the knockoffs. How much??


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 20 2011, 09:04 PM~19920255
> *
> 
> WE DO NOT ORDER OUR WHEELS WE MAKE THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's a bad ass poster  I'll make sure you get our next one too.. Thanks from the Lo*Lystics.. stay up WWK, represent that history to the fullest..


----------



## Wire Wheel King

just fiished a set of 13x7" reverse 96 spoke using a long neck hub

with a show chrome finish engraved rim hub and k-offs with a 24-k 

hub nipples and k-0ff going on a high dollar 64 impala



















http://i51.tinypic.com/2mezj1y.jpg[/IMG

][img]http://i52.tinypic.com/24g28uv.jpg


----------



## baggedout81

So bad ass


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 26 2011, 02:46 AM~19964721
> *just fiished a set of 13x7" reverse 96 spoke using a long neck hub
> 
> with a show chrome finish engraved rim hub and k-offs with a 24-k
> 
> hub nipples and k-0ff going on a high dollar 64 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

:cheesy:


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 26 2011, 01:46 AM~19964721
> *just fiished a set of 13x7" reverse 96 spoke using a long neck hub
> 
> with a show chrome finish engraved rim hub and k-offs with a 24-k
> 
> hub nipples and k-0ff going on a high dollar 64 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like those 5 hole adaptors not like the cheap 15 hole universal. 5 holes=more stregth


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## SW713

pm sent.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 20 2011, 09:04 PM~19920255
> *
> 
> WE DO NOT ORDER OUR WHEELS WE MAKE THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






















this looks familiar!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 15 2011, 10:48 PM~19609483
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR RIMS EXACTLY LIKE THESE IN 13X7, CHARLIE


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS 14x7" GOING TO TEXAS


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 5 2011, 09:59 PM~20025069
> *ON THE WORKS 14x7" GOING TO TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrcadillac

Hey wire wheel king ..does corky coker know your making these wheels? :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Mar 8 2011, 02:42 PM~20044124
> *Hey wire wheel king ..does corky coker know your making these wheels? :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 he wants to buy some :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Mar 8 2011, 04:16 PM~20044354
> *he wants to buy some :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:roflmao: I do :biggrin:


----------



## lupe

> JUST FINISHED 5- 13' REVERSE  NOT OUR EVERY DAY K-OFFS
> 
> OUR CUSTOMER JUST WOULD NOT TAKE ANY OTHER
> 
> TWO MORE SETS READY TO  ASSEMBLE  ONE SET OF 6 AND ONE
> 
> SET WITH LO LYSTICS NAME ON THE HUB MUST SEE (NICE ENGRAVING)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> how much for exact set only 4 rims thanks


----------



## 925rider




----------



## frameoffz

How much for a set of 13" cross lace with the ring in the hub chrome with the super swept 3 prong knock offz to 95747


----------



## Wire Wheel King

one set or 13' reverse cross lace going to a member

of ROLLERZ ONLY (CENTRAL YALLEY)


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

one set or 13' reverse cross lace going to a member

of ROLLERZ ONLY (CENTRAL YALLEY)



























[/quote]
HOW MUCH FOR THESE CHARLIE, PM ME


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 925rider

ttt


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 5 2011, 09:59 PM~20025069
> *ON THE WORKS 14x7" GOING TO STRICTLY RIDAZ CC DFW, TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FIXED!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 15 2011, 07:48 AM~20095544
> *FIXED!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Check your pm wwk.


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Mar 15 2011, 09:09 PM~20101686
> *Check your pm wwk.
> *



your better off to call the shop, he doesnt get on here much


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Price please. 13x7 cross laced chrome
hub black ring, black spokes, chrome
nipples, black rim, 2
prong ko with black ring, engraved hub and ko. Your doing free powdercoating with engrave upgrade. Tax special right. I need 5


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 15 2011, 07:48 AM~20095544
> *
> STRICTLY RIDAZ CC DFW, TEXAS
> *


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 22 2011, 10:07 PM~19671387
> *JUST FINISHED 5- 13' REVERSE  NOT OUR EVERY DAY K-OFFS
> 
> OUR CUSTOMER JUST WOULD NOT TAKE ANY OTHER
> 
> TWO MORE SETS READY TO  ASSEMBLE  ONE SET OF 6 AND ONE
> 
> SET WITH LO LYSTICS NAME ON THE HUB MUST SEE (NICE ENGRAVING)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's the price on four all chrome 14X7's like the ones above with same knock-off style?? Please PM a price.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Mar 19 2011, 07:57 PM~20131390
> *What's the price on four all chrome 14X7's like the ones above with same knock-off style??  Please PM a price.
> *



P.M. sent


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 19 2011, 03:46 PM~20130092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: thanks wwk there will be more sets purchased by my club really soon


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 19 2011, 03:46 PM~20130092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The wheels look nice Charlie :thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 21 2011, 10:12 AM~20142121
> *:wow:  thanks wwk there will be more sets purchased by my club really soon
> *


:yes: STRICTLY! :x:


----------



## MADD_TRUK_DRIVA

can a 20 inch be croslaced like that? does one even exist? i want to put 20 inch wires on vogues on my 93 caddy....what you got like that homie?


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 19 2011, 03:46 PM~20130092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










































What's up Charlie. I got my wheels today. I got to give it to you... your wheels are expensive but are worth *every penny!* I'm happy to say these are the first set of wire wheels I've ever bought  This is *the best chrome* I've even seen on a wire wheel let alone any wheel. Dayton and Zenith of California's chrome don't even come close :no:


----------



## MR.*512*

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 22 2011, 08:20 PM~20156829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Charlie. I got my wheels today. I got to give it to you... your wheels are expensive but are worth every penny! I'm happy to say these are the first set of wire wheels I've ever bought  This is the best chrome I've even seen on a wire wheel let alone any wheel. :no:
> *


YA DIJISTE!!


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> JUST FINISHED 5- 13' REVERSE NOT OUR EVERY DAY K-OFFS
> 
> OUR CUSTOMER JUST WOULD NOT TAKE ANY OTHER
> 
> TWO MORE SETS READY TO ASSEMBLE ONE SET OF 6 AND ONE
> 
> SET WITH LO LYSTICS NAME ON THE HUB MUST SEE (NICE ENGRAVING)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIGG THOSE K-OFFS


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

13' REVERSE NOT OUR EVERY DAY K-OFFS









HOW MUCH FOR A SET LIKE THIS ALL CHROME KO AN ALL SHIPPED TO 93454 ASKING FOR A FRIEND!? 72 SPOKE,,,, TAX TIME LIL DEAL RITE???


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Dreamin_@Mar 24 2011, 09:20 AM~20168692
> *13' REVERSE  NOT OUR EVERY DAY K-OFFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH EXACTLY LIKE THIS?


----------



## mikelowsix4

Damn homie It looks like your going to make a killing off these not your every day ko's. if you know what I mean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 22 2011, 09:20 PM~20156829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Charlie. I got my wheels today. I got to give it to you... your wheels are expensive but are worth every penny! I'm happy to say these are the first set of wire wheels I've ever bought  This is the best chrome I've even seen on a wire wheel let alone any wheel. Dayton and Zenith of California's chrome don't even come close :no:
> *


VERY NICE BRO, THEY WILL LOOK GOOD ON YOUR RIDE. DON'T FORGET TO POST A PIC AFTER YOU PUT THEM ON


----------



## guero vaquero

How much for a set of chrome just the knocks off the 2 wings or do u have the bowtie knock offs pm me plz


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST PICK UP SERIES II 13" REVERSE WITH THE VALVE STEM HOLE IN THE BACK SIDE . FROM SACRAMENTO CALIF,


----------



## lil watcha

My 13x7 with super swepts can't go wrong with WWK wheels


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 27 2011, 12:53 PM~20193178
> *My 13x7 with super swepts can't go wrong with WWK wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice  Do you have any more pics of your car ? :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 27 2011, 01:16 PM~20193303
> *Very Nice    Do you have any more pics of your car ?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 27 2011, 01:29 PM~20193374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like the color. Looks great on those wheels.  I have a Fawn Hardtop as well. :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 27 2011, 01:29 PM~20193374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## soloco

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

13" cross lace

One st going to FAMLIY FIRST C.C SAN JOSE CHAPTER

2ND set to a local lay it low member


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 27 2011, 11:57 AM~20192908
> *JUST PICK UP SERIES II 13" REVERSE WITH THE VALVE STEM HOLE IN THE BACK SIDE .  FROM SACRAMENTO CALIF,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam it gets better all the time. those hubs look beautiful. REAL QUALITY


----------



## Mr.G

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 1 2011, 08:34 PM~20240100
> *13" cross lace
> 
> One st going to FAMLIY FIRST C.C SAN JOSE CHAPTER
> 
> 2ND set to a local lay it low member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love these rims the came out really nice TTT for WWK thanks!  :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mikelowsix4

Hey so what are the Tax sale Prices on Rims? Can you break it down to me. i m looking for some 14x7 reverse spoke rims? which are the ones for 1500.00. Well let me know 


Thanks Mikelowsix4

:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## red chev

what are your tax time prices for all chrome 13's...72 spoke


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 27 2011, 11:57 AM~20192908
> *JUST PICK UP SERIES II 13" REVERSE WITH THE VALVE STEM HOLE IN THE BACK SIDE .  FROM SACRAMENTO CALIF,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


charlie this is what im looking for!!
 
keep an eye out por favor


----------



## EXCANDALOW

oh give me a cal sir!!


----------



## geezee916

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 1 2011, 09:34 PM~20240100
> *13" cross lace
> 
> One st going to FAMLIY FIRST C.C SAN JOSE CHAPTER
> 2ND set to a local lay it low member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


T.T.T.

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 1 2011, 09:34 PM~20240100
> *13" cross lace
> 
> One st going to FAMLIY FIRST C.C SAN JOSE CHAPTER
> 
> 2ND set to a local lay it low member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a set?


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 1 2011, 08:34 PM~20240100
> *13" cross lace
> 
> One st going to FAMLIY FIRST C.C SAN JOSE CHAPTER
> 
> 2ND set to a local lay it low member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM a price for a set of these knock-off's. Thanks.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 9 2011, 07:34 PM~20300002
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 9 2011, 06:34 PM~20300002
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!! TTT!! :0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

:biggrin:


----------



## raiderrob

Lookin good charlie!!!!  TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Big Poppa

Please PM me a qoute on a set of not your everyday knock offs in gold. shipped to 87507.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

whats the status charlie!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

THE ONLY WAY TO RIDE - W.W.K. CAMPBELL , CALIFORNIA


----------



## raiderrob

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 17 2011, 09:29 PM~20361862
> *THE ONLY WAY TO RIDE - W.W.K. CAMPBELL , CALIFORNIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow looks good charlie !!!!!!
post up a sneak peek of mine !!!!!!!


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 17 2011, 09:29 PM~20361862
> *THE ONLY WAY TO RIDE - W.W.K. CAMPBELL , CALIFORNIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like how they came out..... :wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 29 2011, 08:06 PM~19733192
> *
> LO*LYSTICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Big Poppa

> _Originally posted by Big Poppa_@Apr 16 2011, 12:17 PM~20352419
> *Please PM me a qoute on a set of not your everyday knock offs in gold. shipped to 87507.
> *


----------



## Big Poppa

Need a qoute on a set of 13x7, 72 spokers, spokes and nipples gold, crossed laced, and will need dayton offset.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 12 2010, 02:15 AM~18545707
> *IN THE WORKS
> 
> 2- 14x7 and 2-14x6 will post when cmpleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOTS MORE TO BUILD WILL POST NEXT WEEK
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## soloco

:biggrin:


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 22 2011, 07:53 PM~20399258
> *LUXURIOUS CANADA ON THE WORKS  13"x5.5  WAITING ON ENGRAVED RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope it's THE BIG SALT LUX CITY


----------



## fjc422




----------



## Big Poppa

STILL WAITING~!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

LUXURIOUS CANADA ON THE WORKS 13"x5.5 WAITING ON ENGRAVED RIMS


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 23 2011, 12:40 PM~20403104
> *LUXURIOUS SALT LAKE 13" CROSS ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fixed


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

what about my quote charlie :biggrin:


----------



## Locutt78

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Apr 8 2011, 10:29 AM~20290925
> *How much for a set?
> *


you too homie lol can't go wrong with WWK


----------



## Lowrida23HTX

W.W.K :worship: CAN'T WAIT FOR MY RIMS :run:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 19 2011, 03:46 PM~20130092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for another (single) 14x7 all chrome cross lace with adapter and knock off shopped to 76014?


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 23 2011, 12:40 PM~20403104
> *LUXURIOUS CANADA ON THE WORKS  13"x5.5  WAITING ON ENGRAVED RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT FOR WWK


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 23 2011, 02:40 PM~20403104
> *LUXURIOUS CANADA ON THE WORKS  13"x5.5  WAITING ON ENGRAVED RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking great Charlie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bam_bam

> WONDERING IF THE SECOND SERIES HAS A LOCK SCREW IN THE KO ? OR WHATS THE LIL WHOLE ON THE KO FOR CAN YOU PM ME THANKS APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> WONDERING IF THE SECOND SERIES HAS A LOCK SCREW IN THE KO ? OR WHATS THE LIL WHOLE ON THE KO FOR CAN YOU PM ME THANKS APPRECIATE IT.
> 
> 
> 
> it is to lock the knock off!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ant-dogg




----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 23 2011, 02:40 PM~20403104
> *LUXURIOUS CANADA ON THE WORKS  13"x5.5  WAITING ON ENGRAVED RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST WAITING FOR THE RIMS


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 30 2011, 07:45 PM~20456232
> *JUST WAITING FOR THE RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## raiderrob

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 30 2011, 07:45 PM~20456232
> *JUST WAITING FOR THE RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~nip/tuck~

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 17 2011, 09:29 PM~20361862
> *X2*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span></span>


----------



## strokedoutss

how much for these knock offs shipped to 85353


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Ant-dogg

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*FREE* POWDER COAT UPGRADE ON HUBS,SPOKES AND RIMS ( HIGH GLOSS ONLY ) WITH ANY ENGRAVED COMBO

LL CHECK OR MONEY ORDER PAYMENTS TO BE MADE DIRECT TO US.[/i][/b]
<span style=\'color:red\'>
*WE DO NOT REQUIRE PAYMENT IN FULL AT TIME OF ORDER THAT IS UP TO THE BUYER. ALL WE REQUIRE IS HALF AS A DEPOSIT UNTIL YOUR ORDER IS COMPLETE. BALANCE TO BE PAID IN FULL PRIOR TO SHIPPING OR PICK UP! *


----------



## strokedoutss

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@May 5 2011, 12:33 PM~20490682
> *how much for these knock offs shipped to 85353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can i get a cost on these pls


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@May 6 2011, 02:51 PM~20498784
> *can i get a cost on these pls
> *



P.M. SENT


----------



## NINOZ{63}

*

Just ordered a set of 100 spoke 13x7 rims for my 63SS... triple chrome, cross laced, - picking them up in time for summer and reprsenting FAMILY First CC in Sacramento... :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:*


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Wire Wheel King

ENGRAVING BY HERNAN


----------



## raiderrob

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 8 2011, 09:50 PM~20511614
> *ENGRAVING BY HERNAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

:biggrin:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 8 2011, 09:50 PM~20511614
> *ENGRAVING BY HERNAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB SAN JOSE


----------



## raiderrob

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 14 2011, 04:25 PM~20552923
> *LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB SAN JOSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Great job charlie!!!!!
I wonder who those are for......


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 14 2011, 03:25 PM~20552923
> *LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB SAN JOSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  saw these in person :wow:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 14 2011, 04:25 PM~20552923
> *LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB SAN JOSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 14 2011, 04:25 PM~20552923
> *LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB SAN JOSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King+May 14 2011, 04:25 PM~20552923-->
> 
> 
> 
> LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB SAN JOSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-raiderrob_@May 14 2011, 04:42 PM~20553011
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  Great job charlie!!!!!
> I wonder who those are for......
> *


i wonder


----------



## EXCANDALOW

WHATS GOOD CHARLILE!!'


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 22 2011, 11:46 PM~20607943
> * TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dope wheels


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@May 23 2011, 11:56 AM~20610773
> *dope wheels
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NINOZ{63}

*

Charlie - Checking on my wheels - how r they coming along?*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by NINOZ{63}_@May 27 2011, 06:48 PM~20643521
> *
> 
> Charlie - Checking on my wheels - how r they coming along?
> *


*


P.M. SENT*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

IMPALAS CAR CLUB CENTRAL COAST


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 28 2011, 12:24 AM~20644834
> *IMPALAS CAR CLUB CENTRAL COAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



im next, im next!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## -JORGE-

Wire Wheel King said:


>


How much for a set like this shipped to 30721


----------



## sic713

Pics...:biggrin: ttt


----------



## garageartguy

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

How we doing on canadas wheels?


----------



## BIG DAWG

-JORGE- said:


> How much for a set like this shipped to 30721


x2 to 78584


----------



## NINOZ{63}

Charlie - Checking on my wheels... let me know when they will be ready for pick up so i can plan it...


----------



## ALABAMA SLAMMIN

HOW MUCH FOR CENTER GOLD 13X7 REVERSED WITH GOLD SPINNER SHIPPED TO 36535? DO YOU HAVE TIRES TOO? IF SO GIVE ME A PRICE WITH 155/80/13 MOUNTED AND BALANCED SHIPPED


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS WE WERE ON A 5 DAY HOLIDAY. A PALLET OF 5 SETS OF WHEELS JUST

CAME IN . We WILL BE POSTING PICS AS THEY ARE FINISHED THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## jorgetellez

Wire Wheel King said:


>


how much for shipped to 75228 but with brandywine colored spokes


----------



## EXCANDALOW

WHATS THE WORD ON THE GOLD CARLOS????


----------



## Mr Cucho

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Was that price 4 same 14x7 center gold st8 lace !!!?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS WE WERE ON A 5 DAY HOLIDAY. A PALLET OF 5 SETS OF WHEELS JUST
> 
> CAME IN . We WILL BE POSTING PICS AS THEY ARE FINISHED THANKS W.W.K.


 thats the color spokes i want for my wheels charlie


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## NINOZ{63}

*100 spoke from WWK - - T T T* :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

IST SET 13" 100 SPOKE WITH A LONG NECK HUB GOING TO FAMILY FIRST C.C. SACRAMENTO





























2ND SET GOING TO ROLLERZ ONLY C.C CAPITOL CITY CHAPTER



















3RD SET RIDING SOLO FROM SACRAMENTO


----------



## EXCANDALOW

NINOZ{63} said:


> *100 spoke from WWK - - T T T* :thumbsup::thumbsup:


what the difference on a long neck????:0


----------



## 6t5DROP

GOT A SET OF THESE FOR SALE TO 350.00+SHIPPING


----------



## WESTCOASTER

Wire Wheel King said:


>


Best summer price you can offer.:biggrin:
14x7 to 91733.


----------



## sic713

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

IN THE WORKS GOING TO HOUSTON TEXAS


----------



## sic713

Wire Wheel King said:


> IN THE WORKS GOING TO HOUSTON TEXAS


:wow::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Oh shit...Whatchu gonna do with those...


----------



## sic713

Shit on ******..


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

Wire Wheel King said:


> IN THE WORKS GOING TO HOUSTON TEXAS


 
DAAAUUUMMMNNN!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> IN THE WORKS GOING TO HOUSTON TEXAS


 
FINISHED PRODUCT GOING TO 
HOUSTON STYLES C.C


----------



## sic713

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED PRODUCT GOING TO
> HOUSTON STYLES C.C


omg... im in love...


----------



## loster87

sic713 said:


> omg... im in love...


I would too...nice rims sic.


----------



## sic713

loster87 said:


> I would too...nice rims sic.


yep, charlie did a excellent job, im very pleased.. cant wait to see them in person..


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Los 210




----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED PRODUCT GOING TO
> HOUSTON STYLES C.C


nice


----------



## SixDeuce

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED PRODUCT GOING TO
> HOUSTON STYLES C.C


Badass :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

sic713 said:


> yep, charlie did a excellent job, im very pleased.. cant wait to see them in person..


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED PRODUCT GOING TO
> HOUSTON STYLES C.C


 
AIR BOUND SHOULD BE THERE ON TUESDAY

THANKS TO ALL OUR CUSTOMERS ALL OVER TEXAS , MORE ON THE WORKS


----------



## sic713




----------



## fleetwoodkiller

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


how much for yellow like these


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

how much for some yellow one ,just likes these


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sic713 said:


>


 I see you mike!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

i need a set of these. how much?


----------



## MR.59

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> i need a set of these. how much?


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 4?


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

yessssss i neeeeeed a set of four pleeeeeeeze:x:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

fleetwoodkiller said:


> how much for some yellow one ,just likes these


P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

charlie call me !!
por fabor!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

READY TO SHIP GOING TO SHORTIES HYDRAULICS
HOUSTON TEXAS


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

can u please pm me price on da following rim thanks


----------



## Airborne

when I get new wheels I am having a yard sale to fund some WWK's!


----------



## sic713

got my purple rims in, they are beautifull.. perfect shipping, not a scratch on em...thanks charlie.. ill post some pics when i get a chance


----------



## Wire Wheel King

sic713 said:


> got my purple rims in, they are beautifull.. perfect shipping, not a scratch on em...thanks charlie.. ill post some pics when i get a chance


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

click on below
5 zenith wire wheels super swept knock offs spinners | eBay


----------



## D-Cheeze

sic713 said:


> got my purple rims in, they are beautifull.. perfect shipping, not a scratch on em...thanks charlie.. ill post some pics when i get a chance


saw them in person before they shipped ...simply bada$$ ....great work charlie


----------



## sic713




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

sic713 said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

sic713 said:


>


all the nipples lined up


----------



## sic713

925rider said:


> all the nipples lined up


yupppp


----------



## UCE*EP

72 spoke cross spoke w/ painted rim (Wild Cherry) & gold spokes chrome hub and ko shipped to 79924? PMME Thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

UCE*EP said:


> 72 spoke cross spoke w/ painted rim (Wild Cherry) & gold spokes chrome hub and ko shipped to 79924? PMME Thanks



P.M. SENT


----------



## fatboybuick

Do you make 24"? If so how much for some ones with chrome lip,hub. gold nipples, spokes, engraved knock off. I need them with a 5x5 adaptor. let me know asap 4149403222 george, shipped to milwaukee, wi 53206


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

TTT!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT









\


----------



## Skim

sic713 said:


>


 how much for these 13x7 but black cherry. i have mikes old 90'd fleetwood - sjsharx4 from parliament cc old lac. pm me price please wity 3 bar swept. thx


----------



## Wire Wheel King

uffin: TTT


----------



## 818 caprice

Need price on some 13x7 straight lace 72 spokes powder coated red nipples and hub and the bolts from the knock offs


----------



## EXCANDALOW

818 caprice said:


> Need price on some 13x7 straight lace 72 spokes powder coated red nipples and hub and the bolts from the knock offs


he doesnt do nipples coated!!!
I tried homie!!
he has his reasons!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED IT WAS A BUSY WEEK 


GOING TO JAPAN





































GOING TO LA PORTE, TEXAS





































GOING TO THEE ARTISTICS C.C. LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA




























MORE ON THE WORKS THANKS FOR YOUR ORDERS


----------



## kbron82

how much for some knock offs like this?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO LUXRIOUS C.C. CHICAGO CHAPTER


THANKS TO LUXURIOUS IN CALIFORNIA,UTAH,CANADA AND ILLINOIS


----------



## slickpanther

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED IT WAS A BUSY WEEK
> 
> 
> GOING TO JAPAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO LA PORTE, TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO THEE ARTISTICS C.C. LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE ON THE WORKS THANKS FOR YOUR ORDERS


Damn, I'm usually not a fan of colored wheels but that set going to La Porte Texas, looks SICK!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO LUXRIOUS C.C. CHICAGO CHAPTER
> 
> 
> THANKS TO LUXURIOUS IN CALIFORNIA,UTAH,CANADA AND ILLINOIS


thank you charlie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED IT WAS A BUSY WEEK
> 
> 
> GOING TO JAPAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO LA PORTE, TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO THEE ARTISTICS C.C. LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE ON THE WORKS THANKS FOR YOUR ORDERS


:guns::thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530

Not one complain from anyone ordering from you... This is where im gonna order my rims, and soon if all goes well..


----------



## EXCANDALOW

93Brougham530 said:


> Not one complain from anyone ordering from you... This is where im gonna order my rims, and soon if all goes well..


YOU WONT REGRET IT HOMIE!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Just got my wheels today Charlie...Great looking wheels and the engraving and plating is top notch!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO LUXRIOUS C.C. CHICAGO CHAPTER
> 
> 
> THANKS TO LUXURIOUS IN CALIFORNIA,UTAH,CANADA AND ILLINOIS


You can count on me and the whole LuxuriouS crew for a lot more orders Charlie!!! Wheels look GREAT!!!


----------



## slickpanther

93Brougham530 said:


> Not one complain from anyone ordering from you... This is where im gonna order my rims, and soon if all goes well..


Hell yeah. I am *very pleased* with my set and I'm an extremely critical perfectionist. Wire Wheel King does some good work


----------



## lone star

the infamous travel boxes!


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO LUXRIOUS C.C. CHICAGO CHAPTER
> 
> 
> THANKS TO LUXURIOUS IN CALIFORNIA,UTAH,CANADA AND ILLINOIS


:worship:GREAT JOB CHARLIE!!!! THEY LOOK AMAZING!!!!


----------



## sic713




----------



## Wire Wheel King

Just finished going to sacramento , calif

solo rider





































ON THE WORKS 14x6 and 14x7 REV NORTH CAROLINA BOUND



















Complete for next week










OUR PRODUCTION IS NON STOP

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS W.W.K.


----------



## CovetedStyle

i need prices my friend.. 14x7.. color matching.. do u take spray outs.. are they painted or powder coated.. and what is ur turn around time right now.. THANKS!


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

uffin: looking great!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

[/SIZE]



ahhhh yeah mines are NEXT!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Just got my wheels today Charlie...Great looking wheels and the engraving and plating is top notch!!!


_*that looks good I never see any1 unhappy with their orders . TTT for WWK *_


----------



## lone star

nice to see still doing GOLD :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:yes: TTT


----------



## CovetedStyle

???


----------



## el peyotero

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Just got my wheels today Charlie...Great looking wheels and the engraving and plating is top notch!!!


daaaaamn those are so sick!


----------



## dj short dog




----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

IST SET GOING TO LUXURIOUS C.C. SAN JOSE, CALIF




























GOING TO PLEASANTON ,CALIF SOLO RIDER





































ON THE WORKS WILL POST NEXT WEEK THANKS


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> IST SET GOING TO LUXURIOUS C.C. SAN JOSE, CALIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO PLEASANTON ,CALIF SOLO RIDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS WILL POST NEXT WEEK THANKS


:bowrofl: *To Charlie & his Crew at **Wire Wheel King, Making the Baddest Wire Wheels for over 30years & coming straight out of Cam**pbell, Northern Califas,* :thumbsup::naughty::h5:


----------



## ElRody23

How much for some 13x7 Crome with gold niples n orange spokes thanks!!!? Shiped to 30096!! Thanks again!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## CovetedStyle

CovetedStyle said:


> i need prices my friend.. 14x7.. color matching.. do u take spray outs.. are they painted or powder coated.. and what is ur turn around time right now.. THANKS!


yes.. no.. maybe????:drama:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

Thanx Charlie, these wheels look amazing, very pleased, looking forward to ordoring another set, You have the best customer service, Thanx again...:worship:


----------



## southsiderider

Johnny_mumbles said:


> View attachment 354148
> View attachment 354149
> Thanx Charlie, these wheels look amazing, very pleased, looking forward to ordoring another set, You have the best customer service, Thanx again...:worship:


CAN YOU PM ME A PRICE ON THESE WHEEL BUT ALL CHROME


----------



## touchdowntodd

need price ... 13x7 all chrome .. 72 straight spoke ... super swepts


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

A SET OF CUSTOM ENGRAVING WITH CHROME OVER STAINLESS STEEL SPOKE AND NIPPLES

ONE OF A KIND ENGRAVING ON THE HUBS

THIS GUY KNOWS HOW TO ROLL > 2ND SET OF ENGRAVED 

GOING TO OLD MEMORIES C.C. FRESNO CALIFORNIA






















































On the works will post next week


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> A SET OF CUSTOM ENGRAVING WITH CHROME OVER STAINLESS STEEL SPOKE AND NIPPLES
> 
> ONE OF A KIND ENGRAVING ON THE HUBS
> 
> THIS GUY KNOWS HOW TO ROLL > 2ND SET OF ENGRAVED
> 
> GOING TO OLD MEMORIES C.C. FRESNO CALIFORNIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the works will post next week


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT uffin:


----------



## 801Rider

Johnny_mumbles said:


> View attachment 354148
> View attachment 354149
> Thanx Charlie, these wheels look amazing, very pleased, looking forward to ordoring another set, You have the best customer service, Thanx again...:worship:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED 

GOING TO TRU FAMILY C.C NORTH CAROLINA

14x6 and 14x7 reverse 





































GOING TO ROYAL TOUCH C.C. SACRAMENTO , CA.




























GOING TO FAMILY FIRST C.C. SAN JOSE ,CA.






































THANKS FOR YOUR ORDERS AND SUPPORT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Just finished

going to a solo rider sacramento,calif.

14X7 reverse with hernans engraving


----------



## AGUILAR3

Wire Wheel King said:


>


Very Very Nice!! Whats the ticket on a set like this in a 13"?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

AGUILAR3 said:


> Very Very Nice!! Whats the ticket on a set like this in a 13"?


P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

Pm a price on them super swept ko's!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> Just finished
> 
> going to a solo rider sacramento,calif.
> 
> 14X7 reverse with hernans engraving


TTT FOR OG ZENITH CAMBELL:nicoderm::biggrin:


----------



## sjrider71

do you sell show hubs. chrome/engraved


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST PICKED UP GOING TO AN OTHER HAPPY RIDER

SACRAMENTO, CALIF.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Just picked my wheels up from fedex. Thanks again charlie! Now if I could only find tires in my town today i'll be rollin hard


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SUP CARLOS ANY WORD FROM THE GOLD PLATER??


----------



## indyzmosthated

pm me a price on 13x7 chrome and also with powdercoated nipples,lip,and hub shipped to 47201
thanks


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

satisfied customer!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> satisfied customer!!!




clean!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Og campbell Z,s


----------



## EXCANDALOW

pm sent!!


----------



## MISTER ED

*CURIOUS ON HOW MUCH LIKE THESE WITH AND WITHOUT ENGRAVING....ALSO DOES THE PARTICULAR ENGRAVER MATTER OR ALL THE SAME PRICE*


----------



## unique27

price for set 13x7 72 straight lace gold nips and spokes...shipped to 78626 and turn around time from time of payment...thanks


----------



## Hernan

Wire Wheel King said:


> Just finished
> 
> going to a solo rider sacramento,calif.
> 
> 14X7 reverse with hernans engraving


Nice to see these done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Voodoo64

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY TO SHIP GOING TO SHORTIES HYDRAULICSHOUSTON TEXAS


 How much for a set of rings for k.o Charlie. Thanx


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER SPECIAL ONLY
$1,400 Per set
CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE
with og two bar k-off Plus specials on powder coating


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER SPECIAL ONLY
> $1,400 Per set
> CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE
> with og two bar k-off Plus specials on powder coating


TTT FOR THE "REAL DEAL" NOT NO FAKE ASS WANNA BE Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Wire Wheel King said:


> OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER SPECIAL ONLY
> $1,400 Per set
> CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE
> with og two bar k-off Plus specials on powder coating


Great deal !


----------



## BIG DAWG

Hell yeah! I came in here wishing for a deal and that's what I found! I'll be ordering a set real soon!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BIG DAWG said:


> Hell yeah! I came in here wishing for a deal and that's what I found! I'll be ordering a set real soon!


X2 me too!!!:biggrin::boink::h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER SPECIAL ONLY
> $1,400 Per set
> CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE
> with og two bar k-off Plus specials on powder coating


eso es todo carlos!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

any word on mine?


----------



## touchdowntodd

nice deal ... u should do a special with shipping built in! lol ...


----------



## 509Rider

And on 96 spokes


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How much for a set like this 14x7 with n with out the engravings!shipped 92113


Wire Wheel King said:


> Just finishedgoing to a solo rider sacramento,calif.14X7 reverse with hernans engraving


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> How much for a set like this 14x7 with n with out the engravings!shipped 92113


Pm sent 14"s

Touchdowntodd FREE SHIPPING NO PROBLEM ORDER TWO SETS


----------



## lone star

dam thats a nice deal, save about 300 bux!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER SPECIAL ONLY[/SIZE]
$1,400 Per set[/SIZE] CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE
with og two bar k-off Plus specials on powder coating


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER SPECIAL ONLY[/SIZE]
> $1,400 Per set[/SIZE] CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE
> with og two bar k-off Plus specials on powder coating


:nicoderm:THOSE ARE BADASS.. GREAT DEAL!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:  TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Thanks to all who stopped at our booth at the Las Vegas car show. -W.W.K.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

:wow:


----------



## resname93

Wire Wheel King said:


> Just finished
> 
> going to a solo rider sacramento,calif.
> 
> 14X7 reverse with hernans engraving


how much for something like this, but instead of gold. black spokes, nipples and chips


----------



## EXCANDALOW

resname93 said:


> how much for something like this, but instead of gold. black spokes, nipples and chips


he doesnt do colored nipples!!!

why CARLOS cuz they black??
:roflmao:
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Juan

I need a set of all chrome 13x7 wheels and tires, how much shipped to 79924?


Wire Wheel King said:


> *FREE* POWDER COAT UPGRADE ON HUBS,SPOKES AND RIMS ( HIGH GLOSS ONLY ) WITH ANY ENGRAVED COMBO
> 
> LL CHECK OR MONEY ORDER PAYMENTS TO BE MADE DIRECT TO US.[/i][/b]
> <span style=\'color:red\'>
> *WE DO NOT REQUIRE PAYMENT IN FULL AT TIME OF ORDER THAT IS UP TO THE BUYER. ALL WE REQUIRE IS HALF AS A DEPOSIT UNTIL YOUR ORDER IS COMPLETE. BALANCE TO BE PAID IN FULL PRIOR TO SHIPPING OR PICK UP! *


----------



## 925rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER SPECIAL ONLY[/SIZE]
> $1,400 Per set[/SIZE] CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE
> with og two bar k-off Plus specials on powder coating



here are the special prices right now


----------



## gema68

THOSE ARE SOME REALLY NICE WHEELS


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS


:thumbsup:


----------



## soloco

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS


Look real nice BOSS


----------



## 801Rider

Lookin LUXURIOUS


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

i want a set of 5 wheels like this but 14x7

i want a red lip, chrome dish, red back of the dish, gold nipples red spokes and a chrome hub with a gold ring, i got some O.G. caddy emblems i'll send you to put on a chrome 2 bar k/o

if that makes any sense to you, pm me a price


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## leo

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Are those 13s or 14s?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

leo said:


> Are those 13s or 14s?


13"


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ttt, any word on that pricing?


----------



## leo

Wire Wheel King said:


> 13"


Thank you


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT.......................


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST PICKED UP GOING TO AN OTHER HAPPY RIDER
> 
> SACRAMENTO, CALIF.


pm me price like this same ko (no color ring) thanks?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Wire Wheel King said:


> THANKS FOR YOUR ORDERS WILL POST WHEN COMPLETE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER SPECIAL ONLY[/SIZE]
> $1,400 Per set[/SIZE] CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE
> with og two bar k-off Plus specials on powder coating


How many spokes on the straight lace??? Can I get recessed hex KO's instead???


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ONE8SEVEN said:


> ttt, any word on that pricing?



:wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> THANKS FOR YOUR ORDERS WILL POST WHEN COMPLETE
> 
> 
> 
> OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER SPECIAL ONLY[/SIZE]
> $1,400 Per set[/SIZE] CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE
> with og two bar k-off Plus specials on powder coating




Just finished from our special More on the works


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> Just finished from our special More on the works


YES


----------



## 925rider

got them on charlie..the look real good...thanks again


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

925rider said:


> got them on charlie..the look real good...thanks again


:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

925rider said:


> got them on charlie..the look real good...thanks again


TTT FOR OG CAMBELL Z'z......................:thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte

Wire Wheel King said:


> :0 :wow:


s

How long would it take to build a set just like these and price 14x7?


----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

925rider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTT FOR OG CAMBELL Z'z......................:thumbsup:


  TTT


----------



## moreno54

214monte said:


> s
> 
> How long would it take to build a set just like these and price 14x7?


How much for these without the engraving.Same knock off and 13x7. (4x gold)


----------



## eastside62

ttmt :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

WWWK myspace has some nice old school pics

http://www.myspace.com/wirewheelking


----------



## implala66

Charlie,
how much to redo this 15x8 into all chrome 13x7, also can you fix KO's????


----------



## EXCANDALOW

implala66 said:


> Charlie,
> how much to redo this 15x8 into all chrome 13x7, also can you fix KO's????


COMPA POR QUE EL GRUPO PEGASSO?
POR MATAMOROS??


----------



## implala66

EXCANDALOW said:


> COMPA POR QUE EL GRUPO PEGASSO?
> POR MATAMOROS??


es mi grupo favorito, desde que estaba chavalo y hasta el dia de hoy simepre he escuchado su musica, Matamoros fue la ciudad donde creci...........................


----------



## Wire Wheel King

100% made in house


----------



## EXCANDALOW

implala66 said:


> es mi grupo favorito, desde que estaba chavalo y hasta el dia de hoy simepre he escuchado su musica, Matamoros fue la ciudad donde creci...........................


orale took me a while ro figure out your avi homie!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> 100% made in house


thats right


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT...............


----------



## lone star

Wire Wheel King said:


> 100% made in house


in house. nice!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## firme63ragtop

Wire Wheel King needs to come out with a wire spoke steering wheel ! Damn they would sell like hotcakes !


----------



## lone star

in house, no excuses, not bullshit. no delays. thats what im talkin bout! and i have yet to see anyone complain. :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

lone star said:


> in house, no excuses, not bullshit. no delays. thats what im talkin bout! and i have yet to see anyone complain. :thumbsup:


Titties


----------



## lone star

509Rider said:


> Titties


i have to see anyone complain about those either, unless they are queer :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

lone star said:


> i have to see anyone complain about those either, unless they are queer :biggrin:


Lol


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> i have to see anyone complain about those either, unless they are queer :biggrin:


lol...


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> On the WORKS
> 
> GOING TO #64 OAKLAND RAIDER
> USO CAR CLUB- ALAMEDA CHAPTER


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:run:


----------



## implala66

EXCANDALOW said:


> :run:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> Just finished from our special More on the works


:h5: Nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

On the WORKS
GOING TO #64 OAKLAND RAIDER 
USO CAR CLUB- ALAMEDA CHAPTER


----------



## EXCANDALOW

EXCANDALOW said:


> :run:


going to #1 oakland riader fan
excandalow chapter!!


----------



## wolverine

Charlie, straight up big dog my next set will be ordered straight outta Cambell Califas..Home of the real Zenith from blueprints to materials, to the craftsmen who put them together. WWK is Zenith in my book, all the rest are Zenots and bootlegs. From an OG lowrider who dont follow fads and trendz.. stay true to yours Charlie N crew.. big ups to your continued success!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

wolverine said:


> Charlie, straight up big dog my next set will be ordered straight outta Cambell Califas..Home of the real Zenith from blueprints to materials, to the craftsmen who put them together. WWK is Zenith in my book, all the rest are Zenots and bootlegs. From an OG lowrider who dont follow fads and trendz.. stay true to yours Charlie N crew.. big ups to your continued success!


----------



## 509Rider

13x7 straights black dish chrome lip, black front spokes, black hub chrome ring. Shipped 83854. Thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

[:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

Gawd damn


----------



## 925rider

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967

:thumbsup:



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> 
> FIRME OF HOUSTON C.C.
> 
> Now out for powder coating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE
> 
> doing his own engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LUXURIOUS CANADA :wow:


:nicoderm::shocked:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT...............................................................................:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

MORE SPECIALS ON THE WORKS

FIRME OF HOUSTON C.C.

Now out for powder coating
















PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE
doing his own engraving
















LUXURIOUS CANADA :wow:


----------



## topd0gg

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> 
> FIRME OF HOUSTON C.C.
> 
> Now out for powder coating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE
> doing his own engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LUXURIOUS CANADA :wow:


Bad ass wheels


----------



## Ragtop Ted

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> 
> FIRME OF HOUSTON C.C.
> 
> Now out for powder coating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE
> doing his own engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LUXURIOUS CANADA :wow:


PM SENT...


----------



## Blue94cady

How much for candy blue spokes 72 13x7


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Blue94cady said:


> How much for candy blue spokes 72 13x7


:scrutinize:


----------



## 801Rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> 
> LUXURIOUS CANADA :wow:


:wow: :wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Wire Wheel King said:


> LUXURIOUS CANADA :wow:


oh yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## 509Rider

Ordering mine tomorrow cant wait


----------



## kaos283

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> oh yeahhhhhhhh


Tabarnack Dave. :worship:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

who did the engraving on the wheels going to luxurios canada? Those are beautiful


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Engraving is amazing who is the engraver on these some of the best I've seen


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

I have a question I know there is only three people that are at WWK on a daily basis how long did it take from start to finish on thee engraved wheels that are going to luxurious in canada just a question


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Now finished 
our customer is coming to our shop on tuesday
the pics are not to clear
GOING TO #64 OAKLAND RAIDER 
USO CAR CLUB- ALAMEDA CHAPTER


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> Now finished
> our customer is coming to our shop on tuesday
> the pics are not to clear
> GOING TO #64 OAKLAND RAIDER
> USO CAR CLUB- ALAMEDA CHAPTER


Tha gold is amazing..:wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> Now finished
> our customer is coming to our shop on tuesday
> the pics are not to clear
> GOING TO #64 OAKLAND RAIDER
> USO CAR CLUB- ALAMEDA CHAPTER


HEY CARLOS THESE LOOK BAD ASS!!
CANT WAIT FOR MINE!!


----------



## CCC925

EXCANDALOW said:


> HEY CARLOS THESE LOOK BAD ASS!!
> CANT WAIT FOR MINE!!


:drama:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Hey Charlie nice work tell Francisco and Leni hi


----------



## chongo1

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Engraving is amazing who is the engraver on these some of the best I've seen


lowrivi he has a topic in the parts section


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

thanks he pm me


----------



## chongo1

no problem


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK good business professional staff doing it with 3 employees on short work shifts and still getting people their wheels ASAP


----------



## low4ever

Sorry to keep asking but are WWK the same offset as Dayton?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

got to check with charlie


----------



## EXCANDALOW

low4ever said:


> Sorry to keep asking but are WWK the same offset as Dayton?


:yes:


----------



## lone star

offset is determined by hub and rim id assume? and since they punch inhouse they can do whatever u want :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

lone star said:


> offset is determined by hub and rim id assume? and since they punch inhouse they can do whatever u want :biggrin:


Very true. Was told they can punch in different areas on the barrels. Doesn't necessarily have to be in inches, can go halves, quarters, etc.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

MORE SPECIALS ON THE WORKS

FIRME C.C. OF HOUSTON C.C.

Now out for powder coating

















JUST FINISHED FIRME OF HOUSTON BOUND
MORE OF THE OCT & NOV SPECIALS TO GO


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> 
> FIRME C.C. OF HOUSTON C.C.
> 
> Now out for powder coating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED FIRME OF HOUSTON BOUND
> MORE OF THE OCT & NOV SPECIALS TO GO


TTT FOR OG CAMBELL Z'z 
SUPERIOR QUALITY & CRAFTSMANSHIP:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

Nice


----------



## lone star

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> 
> FIRME C.C. OF HOUSTON C.C.
> 
> Now out for powder coating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED FIRME OF HOUSTON BOUND
> MORE OF THE OCT & NOV SPECIALS TO GO


nice!


----------



## trealcha

Damn I want some just like that lol


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> 
> FIRME C.C. OF HOUSTON C.C.
> 
> Now out for powder coating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED FIRME OF HOUSTON BOUND
> MORE OF THE OCT & NOV SPECIALS TO GO


HOW MUCH FOR SET OF 13s LIKE THIS BUT THE WHOLE LIP BLACC WITH A LINCOLN INSERT THANK YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

P.E. PREZ said:


> HOW MUCH FOR SET OF 13s LIKE THIS BUT THE WHOLE LIP BLACC WITH A LINCOLN INSERT THANK YOU :thumbsup:


P.M. SENT


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Wire Wheel King said:


> P.M. SENT


THANKS FOR THE QUICC RESPONSE HOMIE GOOD PRICE AND GOOD WORK. I WILL HIT YOU UP IN A COUPLE WEEKS THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

any word on the rims?


----------



## showtimeduecerag

lone star said:


> nice!


How much for 5 13s xlace with engraved hub ring,engraved outer lip,engraved knock off,black spokes chrome nipple


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> 
> FIRME C.C. OF HOUSTON C.C.
> 
> Now out for powder co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED FIRME OF HOUSTON BOUND
> MORE OF THE OCT & NOV SPECIALS TO GO


I need 5 like these 13 72 spoke x lace with engraved hub ring,engraved ko,engraved outerblip,black spokes


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Wire
[IMG said:


> http://i53.tinypic.com/156g4yg.jpg[/IMG]
> how much for just the knock offs shipped 77407 need asap


----------



## showtimeduecerag

showtimeduecerag said:


> I need 5 like these 13 72 spoke x lace with engraved hub ring,engraved ko,engraved outerblip,black spokes


still waiting for answer?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

showtimeduecerag said:


> still waiting for answer?


Call him at the shop, he's not always on here.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

showtimeduecerag gotta call before 2:00 pm


----------



## 925rider

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> showtimeduecerag gotta call before 2:00 pm



:yes:west coast time


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

925 you are right my bad


----------



## Foolish818

Do u powder coat kos if so I need 4 black pm me price shipped to 93274


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> IST SET GOING TO LUXURIOUS C.C. SAN JOSE, CALIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming* *out in 2012*:x:


----------



## lone star

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> 
> FIRME C.C. OF HOUSTON C.C.
> 
> Now out for powder coating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED FIRME OF HOUSTON BOUND
> MORE OF THE OCT & NOV SPECIALS TO GO


this plus this










= :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

MORE OF OUR SPECIALS ON THE WORKS 
ALREADY AT THE PLATERS :yes:
GOING TO 509 RIDER IDAHO


















BACK FROM THE CHROME SHOP AND OUT FOR POWDER COATING


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

CHROME LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine

lone star said:


> this plus this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = :thumbsup:


nice


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> Wire Wheel King said:
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED
> 
> IST SET GOING TO LUXURIOUS C.C. SAN JOSE, CALIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming* *out in 2012*:x:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice gold chips look real good
Click to expand...


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Wire Wheel King

HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM THE WIRE WHEEL KING


----------



## lone star

keep up the good work WWK. the original zenith still pumping out wheels on time with no excuses.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*charlie im digging these for my 61!*_!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Very nice!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Merry Christmas Leni Charlie and Francisco


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*charlie im digging these for my 61!*_!


:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT..


----------



## fool2

these are two different kinds of knock off right?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

fool2 said:


> these are two different kinds of knock off right?


Looks like they got a chevy angled look about them but not sure they are about 20 something years old and still look damm good


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> Wire Wheel King said:
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED
> 
> IST SET GOING TO LUXURIOUS C.C. SAN JOSE, CALIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming* *out in 2012*:x:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving that chrome and gold
Click to expand...


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

implala66 said:


> Charlie,
> how much to redo this 15x8 into all chrome 13x7, also can you fix KO's????


 I LIke the old straight three ear and the even more rare short straight three ear


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

925rider said:


> :thumbsup:


THESE ARE TRULY A MASTERPIECE IN MY OPINION


----------



## Wire Wheel King

MADE IN THE SHOP
THERE ARE PLENTY OF K-OFFS ON THE WORKS

OUR K-OFFS ARE ONLY SOLD WITH OUR WHEELS AT THIS TIME


----------



## EXCANDALOW

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> I LIke the old straight three ear and the even more rare_* short straight three ear*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

EXCANDALOW said:


> :thumbsup:


Good minds think alike


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Good minds think alike


Need to get those back in circulation


----------



## EXCANDALOW

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Need to get those back in circulation


I HAVE A SET LET ME GO TAKE A PIC OF ONE!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

EXCANDALOW said:


> I HAVE A SET LET ME GO TAKE A PIC OF ONE!!


Sounds Good


----------



## EXCANDALOW

NEVER MIND MY SET IS NOT THE SMALL EAR


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Those are still nice


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*BUT LOVE MY OLD SCHOOL CAMPBELL SERIES 2-01s MORE !!!
*_


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*BUILT BEFOR 1989 AND STILL ROLLING AND LOOK GOOD!!!
*_


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

I have always liked that chip As well with all of the lettering matching was never a fan of the cursive logo always reminded me of when Mr Guccione started putting his influence on Zenith


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*BUILT BEFOR 1989 AND STILL ROLLING AND LOOK GOOD!!!
> *_


Those are beautiful


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine

I placed my order for the black and chrome 13's that were posted a few pages back, I have to say that Charlie came through and did not dissapoint me. He said that they would be done in 3 weeks and he kept his word. I would definitly order again in the future.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> I have always liked that chip As well with all of the lettering matching was never a fan of the cursive logo always reminded me of when Mr Guccione started putting his influence on Zenith


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Those are beautiful


gracias lowkos took me a while to find these !!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

MORE OF OUR SPECIALS ON THE WORKS 
ALREADY AT THE PLATERS :yes:
GOING TO 509 RIDER IDAHO









BACK FROM THE CHROME SHOP AND OUT FOR POWDER COATING 

















WHEELS ARE BUILT, STILL NEED TO TUNE AND SEAL 
THEY WILL BE FINISHED THIS COMING WEEK. WE HADTO
MANY DAYS OFF INCLUDING OUR PLATERS


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE OF OUR SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> ALREADY AT THE PLATERS :yes:
> GOING TO 509 RIDER IDAHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK FROM THE CHROME SHOP AND OUT FOR POWDER COATING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEELS ARE BUILT, STILL NEED TO TUNE AND SEAL
> THEY WILL BE FINISHED THIS COMING WEEK. WE HADTO
> MANY DAYS OFF INCLUDING OUR PLATERS


:shocked:


----------



## 509Rider

Fuck yes :0


----------



## lone star

509Rider said:


> Fuck yes :0


:shocked:


----------



## Foolish818

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE OF OUR SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> ALREADY AT THE PLATERS :yes:
> GOING TO 509 RIDER IDAHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK FROM THE CHROME SHOP AND OUT FOR POWDER COATING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEELS ARE BUILT, STILL NEED TO TUNE AND SEAL
> THEY WILL BE FINISHED THIS COMING WEEK. WE HADTO
> MANY DAYS OFF INCLUDING OUR PLATERS


Thing of beauty now I know how u got the name Wire Wheel King that's some high quality work homie


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup::h5:


Foolish818 said:


> Thing of beauty now I know how u got the name Wire Wheel King that's some high quality work homie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> I LIke the old straight three ear and the even more rare short straight three ear


here is a good example.................



harborareaPhil said:


> :biggrin:





implala66 said:


> 75MarkIV559's pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ss62vert's pic


----------



## MR.59

LIKE THIS SET I PICKED UP








BUT I NEED A SET OF SUPER SWEPT TO ADD TO MY COLLECTION


----------



## MR.59

LIKE THIS SET I PICKED UP<br>







<br>BUT I NEED A SET OF SUPER SWEPT TO ADD TO MY COLLECTION


----------



## MR.59

HAVE THE RIMS TO SELL
4 SUPER CLEAN, 14X7 STANARD OFF SETS. CHEAP!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

implala66 said:


> here is a good example.................


Dam that gold looks nice!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

BOXED AND READY TO ROLL:wow:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

implala66 said:


> here is a good example.................


 Exactly


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

MR.59 said:


> LIKE THIS SET I PICKED UP<br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>BUT I NEED A SET OF SUPER SWEPT TO ADD TO MY COLLECTION


Mr 59 perfect example!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> BOXED AND READY TO ROLL:wow:


WWK LOOKING GOOD KEEP IT UP


----------



## fjc422

clean looking set, buyer post a pic of your ride when you get 'em!


----------



## 509Rider

For sure, they won't be going on right away though


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Mr 59 perfect example!


I remember when I worked for Jim Craig at Zenith in Campbell half the cars that came in we're Mercedes Rollin Zenith


----------



## EXCANDALOW

MR.59 said:


> LIKE THIS SET I PICKED UP<br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>BUT I NEED A SET OF SUPER SWEPT TO ADD TO MY COLLECTION


LIKE THESE!!?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

EXCANDALOW said:


> :biggrin:


YUP!
I`LL FIND THEM,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> BOXED AND READY TO ROLL:wow:


:thumbsup: WHAT DO THE RINGS READ ANY CLOSE UPS? NICE I NEED THESE..


----------



## THESITUATION

thanks man good bussines man right here


----------



## 509Rider

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup: WHAT DO THE RINGS READ ANY CLOSE UPS? NICE I NEED THESE..


They are just plain chrome rings


----------



## Lolohopper

Wire Wheel King said:


> BOXED AND READY TO ROLL:wow:



How much shipped to 91745 in 14x7 with ko etc


----------



## Lolohopper

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> 
> FIRME C.C. OF HOUSTON C.C.
> 
> Now out for powder coating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED FIRME OF HOUSTON BOUND
> MORE OF THE OCT & NOV SPECIALS TO GO


How much for this in 14x7 shipped to 91745 with ko


----------



## THESITUATION

Ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS JUST STARTED THEM TODAY


----------



## califas

how much 13X7 for a set of 5 straight lace 72 spokes chrome with candy oriantal blue nipples and hub and the ring on the kos with the locking kos


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Bump


----------



## THESITUATION

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 CROSS LACE CHROME WITH LOCKING KOs


----------



## JOHN818

Can you pm me the price for a set of 14-7 and 13-7 fully engraved thanks.


----------



## Foolish818

What's the price range and how long does and average build take


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## MR.59

THE said:


> thanks man good bussines man right here


how much are these multi colors?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS JUST STARTED THEM TODAY


FINISHED. AN OTHER SET GOING TO FRESNO ,CA
DILIVERD ON THRUSDAY


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:wow:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED. AN OTHER SET GOING TO FRESNO ,CA
> DILIVERD ON THRUSDAY


Very nice WWK doing it right never any BS just quality


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:yessad:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CARLOS CALL ME PORFABOR TO DISCUSS THE REBUILD OF MY SERIES 2s!!
IS MY STUFF HERE YET!!
:run:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> *FREE* POWDER COAT UPGRADE ON HUBS,SPOKES AND RIMS ( HIGH GLOSS ONLY ) WITH ANY ENGRAVED COMBO
> 
> LL CHECK OR MONEY ORDER PAYMENTS TO BE MADE DIRECT TO US.[/i][/b]
> <span style=\'color:red\'>
> *WE DO NOT REQUIRE PAYMENT IN FULL AT TIME OF ORDER THAT IS UP TO THE BUYER. ALL WE REQUIRE IS HALF AS A DEPOSIT UNTIL YOUR ORDER IS COMPLETE. BALANCE TO BE PAID IN FULL PRIOR TO SHIPPING OR PICK UP! *


:dunno:


----------



## scanless

Got mine today!!! Thanks Charlie!!! No troubles or hassles and called to give updates!!! going to open the rest of the boxies soon:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Big Bruce

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :yessad:


Can u pm me the price with shipping just like theses 13x7 to 76367 thanks


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EXCANDALOW said:


>


TTT


----------



## sic713

wwk


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

sic713 said:


> wwk


LOOKIN REAL NICE WIT THEM NIPPLE'S ALL LINED UP:yes:


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:

now i need a car to put em on


----------



## EXCANDALOW

sic713 said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> now i need a car to put em on


:roflmao:
YOU SERIES!!
THATS HOW YOU DO IT RIGHT THERE !!:rofl:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


We had finished them the next day


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> We had finished them the next day


IMA HAVE TO GET SOME OF THESE CHARLIE!!!
:wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> We had finished them the next day


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

sic713 said:


> wwk


:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

EXCANDALOW said:


> :roflmao:
> YOU SERIES!!
> THATS HOW YOU DO IT RIGHT THERE !!:rofl:


my car isnt done.. got rims while i had the money.. lmao.. but color scheme wont change so im good.. they just sittin pretty in their boxes


----------



## Wire Wheel King

During the tax months any two combo power coated on your wheels

triple plated adapters drilled for your car are free

You need to ask for them when odering Thanks W.W.K.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> During the tax months any two combo power coated on your wheels
> 
> triple plated adapters drilled for your car are free
> 
> You need to ask for them when odering Thanks W.W.K.


:run::naughty::rimshot:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

How much would a set like this cost?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

any specials??:dunno:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

uffin:TTT


----------



## kaos283

Mr.Outstanding64 said:


> How much would a set like this cost?


x2 candy red tho


----------



## 925rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> During the tax months any two combo power coated on your wheels
> 
> triple plated adapters drilled for your car are free
> 
> You need to ask for them when odering Thanks W.W.K.





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> any specials??:dunno:


ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> uffin:TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

IF YOU CAN NOT GET THRU TO US LEAVE A MESSAGE WE WILL GET BACK TO YOU

WE HAVE BEEN BUSY THANKS W.W.K 




























We will be offering a signature hub

will show a display wheel when complete


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

Mr.Outstanding64 said:


> How much would a set like this cost?



can you PM me a price for a set like this?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> IF YOU CAN NOT GET THRU TO US LEAVE A MESSAGE WE WILL GET BACK TO YOU
> 
> WE HAVE BEEN BUSY THANKS W.W.K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be offering a signature hub
> 
> will show a display wheel when complete


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

Sup Charlie hit me up I just send you a pm


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED GOING TO LUXURIOUS CANADA

D-CHEEZE IS SUPPLYING THE TIRES AND WILL

BE DOING THE SHIPPING ( IF YOU NEED TIRES HIT HIM UP)
























































THANKS TO ALL OUR LAY IT LOW CUSTOMERS
AND TO OUR DOMESTIC AND INTERNATIONAL SALES

W.W.K.


----------



## lowrivi1967

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED GOING TO LUXURIOUS CANADA
> 
> D-CHEEZE IS SUPPLYING THE TIRES AND WILL
> 
> BE DOING THE SHIPPING ( IF YOU NEED TIRES HIT HIM UP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OUR LAY IT LOW CUSTOMERS
> AND TO OUR DOMESTIC AND INTERNATIONAL SALES
> 
> W.W.K.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Who did the engraving?


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Hoe much for this but kandy apple red and the lip chrome?


Mr.Outstanding64 said:


> How much would a set like this cost?


----------



## Blue94cady

lowrivi1967 said:


> :thumbsup:


Bennei dud the engraveing on the wheels going to canada
Badd ass !!!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

:thumbsup:


Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED GOING TO LUXURIOUS CANADA
> 
> D-CHEEZE IS SUPPLYING THE TIRES AND WILL
> 
> BE DOING THE SHIPPING ( IF YOU NEED TIRES HIT HIM UP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OUR LAY IT LOW CUSTOMERS
> AND TO OUR DOMESTIC AND INTERNATIONAL SALES
> 
> W.W.K.


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED GOING TO LUXURIOUS CANADA
> 
> D-CHEEZE IS SUPPLYING THE TIRES AND WILL
> 
> BE DOING THE SHIPPING ( IF YOU NEED TIRES HIT HIM UP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OUR LAY IT LOW CUSTOMERS
> AND TO OUR DOMESTIC AND INTERNATIONAL SALES
> 
> W.W.K.


BADD ASS........ WWK CREW:thumbsup:!!!
:wow:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

lowrivi1967 said:


> :thumbsup:


Nice engraving once again like your style!


----------



## lowrivi1967

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Nice engraving once again like your style!


thanks bro,just doin' my best for the homies


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED GOING TO LUXURIOUS CANADA
> 
> D-CHEEZE IS SUPPLYING THE TIRES AND WILL
> 
> BE DOING THE SHIPPING ( IF YOU NEED TIRES HIT HIM UP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OUR LAY IT LOW CUSTOMERS
> AND TO OUR DOMESTIC AND INTERNATIONAL SALES
> 
> W.W.K.


damnnnnnnnnn cant wait!!! Looking great Charlie and Bennie!!!uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> damnnnnnnnnn cant wait!!! Looking great Charlie and Bennie!!!uffin:


cant wait to see these in person


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

charlie I cant get a hold of you guys.


----------



## D-Cheeze

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> charlie I cant get a hold of you guys.


got to call before 2:00 pst


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

D-Cheeze said:


> got to call before 2:00 pst


cool thanks bro!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-Cheeze said:


> cant wait to see these in person


same here my good brother


----------



## ramo68

Wire Wheel King said:


> BOXED AND READY TO ROLL:wow:


How much for a set like these to Texas, 76309?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:yes:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

BAAADDD !!!!!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## steve 67 impala

:worship: :thumbsup:





Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED GOING TO LUXURIOUS CANADA
> 
> D-CHEEZE IS SUPPLYING THE TIRES AND WILL
> 
> BE DOING THE SHIPPING ( IF YOU NEED TIRES HIT HIM UP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OUR LAY IT LOW CUSTOMERS
> AND TO OUR DOMESTIC AND INTERNATIONAL SALES
> 
> W.W.K.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 208ragtime

How much for a set of 13s engraved hubs, black spokes with 2bar knock-offs engraved with black chips LMK :worship:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

208ragtime said:


> How much for a set of 13s engraved hubs, black spokes with 2bar knock-offs engraved with black chips LMK :worship:


P.M. SENT


----------



## regal ryda

sent a pm


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

are they closed today?:happysad:


----------



## TheMagician

OOweeeeee!!!:thumbsup:


EXCANDALOW said:


> BAAADDD !!!!!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK in Campbell Northern California simply the best wire wheels out there


----------



## D-Cheeze

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> WWK in Campbell Northern California simply the best wire wheels out there


----------



## 925rider

D-Cheeze said:


>



nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Looking for super swepts on all chrome xlace 60's or 72's..
Pm me plz.. Thank you wwk!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

A member bought the og campbell hubs in December
He is ready to roll


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Wire Wheel King said:


> A member bought the og campbell hubs in December
> He is ready to roll


nice!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> A member bought the og campbell hubs in December
> He is ready to roll


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:werd:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> A member bought the og campbell hubs in December
> He is ready to roll


Yhat OG engraving speaks for itself


----------



## Fonzoh

Price check on some 72spoke 13x7's all chrome/stainless............, and turnaround time please!uffin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

[/QUOTE]

WE WILL BE POSTING THE 13" 72 SPOKE FOR THE RAFFLE THIS COMING WEEK
ALSO THERE WILL BE EVENT T-SHIRTS FOR SALE $15.00 ea
KIDS MEDIUM THRU ADULT 3-XL 








HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE W.W.K.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

][/[/URL]
[/[/URL]


----------



## Wire Wheel King

EXCANDALOW said:


> ][/[/URL]
> [/[/URL]


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## jtreb8240

HOW MUCH FOR 14X7 REV WITH GRAY DISH BLACK NIPPLES GRAY SPOKES REST CHROME WITTH ACC SHIPPED TO 45430 AND THERE GOING ON A 1985 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM RWD SOMEONE SAID I MAY NEED 14X6 IN THE REAR NOT SURE LET ME KNOW THANKS


----------



## Fonzoh

Fonzoh said:


> Price check on some 72spoke 13x7's all chrome/stainless............, and turnaround time please!uffin:



:dunno:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Fonzoh said:


> :dunno:


P.M. SENT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Bad ass rims!


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


>


WE WILL BE POSTING THE 13" 72 SPOKE FOR THE RAFFLE THIS COMING WEEK
ALSO THERE WILL BE EVENT T-SHIRTS FOR SALE $15.00 ea
KIDS MEDIUM THRU ADULT 3-XL 








HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE W.W.K.[/QUOTE]
ITS RAFFLE TIME 
4-13"x7" CROSS LACE 72 SPOKE
BLACK DISH, BLACK LONG SPOKES
WITH CHROME HUB AND 2-BAR K-OFF
WITH OUR NEW BLACK OLD SCHOOL LOGO,S
THE SET IS VALUED AT $1,750.00
AND CAN BE YOURS FOR $25.00
































WE HAVE SPONSORED OVER 10 SETS OF PREMIUM
WIRE WHEELS TO OUR CALIFORNIA CAR CLUBS
AND STILL HAVE MORE SHOWS TO ATTEND THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CHARLIE THOSE CHIPS LOOK GOOD!!


----------



## fool2

do an online raffle


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE WILL BE POSTING THE 13" 72 SPOKE FOR THE RAFFLE THIS COMING WEEK
> ALSO THERE WILL BE EVENT T-SHIRTS FOR SALE $15.00 ea
> KIDS MEDIUM THRU ADULT 3-XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE W.W.K.


ITS RAFFLE TIME 
4-13"x7" CROSS LACE 72 SPOKE
BLACK DISH, BLACK LONG SPOKES
WITH CHROME HUB AND 2-BAR K-OFF
WITH OUR NEW BLACK OLD SCHOOL LOGO,S
THE SET IS VALUED AT $1,750.00
AND CAN BE YOURS FOR $20.00
































WE HAVE SPONSORED OVER 10 SETS OF PREMIUM
WIRE WHEELS TO OUR CALIFORNIA CAR CLUBS
AND STILL HAVE MORE SHOWS TO ATTEND THANKS W.W.K.[/QUOTE]Those chips do look good! I like that all letters are uniform and match no cursive !


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd

way coo ... too bad us outta towners cant get in on it


----------



## harborareaPhil

love them emblems and knock offs


----------



## backyard64

hey charlie got that color sample on its way to


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Wow!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EL63VIVE

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Wow!


 Thanks


----------



## EL63VIVE




----------



## EXCANDALOW

EL63VIVE said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ALL THREE COLORS ARE NOW IN STOCK



















ON THE WORKS


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> ALL THREE COLORS ARE NOW IN STOCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS


ill take the black ones for my black spokes !!
going to have to pick up some red for me and white also!!


----------



## donz67

Wire Wheel King said:


> ITS RAFFLE TIME
> 4-13"x7" CROSS LACE 72 SPOKE
> BLACK DISH, BLACK LONG SPOKES
> WITH CHROME HUB AND 2-BAR K-OFF
> WITH OUR NEW BLACK OLD SCHOOL LOGO,S
> THE SET IS VALUED AT $1,750.00
> AND CAN BE YOURS FOR $25.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE SPONSORED OVER 10 SETS OF PREMIUM
> WIRE WHEELS TO OUR CALIFORNIA CAR CLUBS
> AND STILL HAVE MORE SHOWS TO ATTEND THANKS W.W.K.


3 MORE DAYS TO ROLL ( MAKE ROOM FOR YOUR NEW WHEELS)[/QUOTE]


how do you pay? what are the details?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

donz67 said:


> 3 MORE DAYS TO ROLL ( MAKE ROOM FOR YOUR NEW WHEELS)


SORRY THE SHOW IS OVER





















how do you pay? what are the details?[/QUOTE]


----------



## toker1

bam_bam said:


> price?


how much for ko like these with zenith multi color chips


----------



## Wire Wheel King

toker1 said:


> how much for ko like these with zenith multi color chips



P.M SENT


----------



## firme63ragtop

EXCANDALOW said:


>


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THESE SHIPPED TO 66801 ?:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHN818

What's up Charlie. Can you give me a price on a set of 14x7 fully engraved 72 spoke wheels. Shipped to 93551


----------



## topless_66

Just ordered a set, can't wait.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*post pics of the lucky winner!!*_


----------



## magana75

TTT


----------



## Sangre Latina

Gracias Mark and Wire Wheel King here are the pics you requested wheels mounted on the car


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

13" GOING TO MIDLAND ,TEXAS




























13" GOING TO LINDSAY, CALIF




























WILL BE POSTING 3 SETS ON THE WORKS MUST SEE


----------



## EXCANDALOW

post pics of mine!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## topless_66




----------



## Wire Wheel King

topless_66 said:


>


  BLACKZILLA,S HUBS ARE ON THE WORKS


----------



## regal.1980

Hows my wheels comin?


----------



## topless_66

Wire Wheel King said:


> BLACKZILLA,S HUBS ARE ON THE WORKS


:thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA

post pics of mine to big dawg...


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## DA HITTA

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Love that red chip in the super swept with a red ring just screams Campbell


----------



## EXCANDALOW

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Love that red chip in the super swept with a red ring just screams Campbell


agreed!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Just Finished

GOING TO THE INDIVIDUALS C.C. TULSA , OKLAHOMA






















































GOING TO DESERT DREAMS C.C Blythe, Calif.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Damn all those new sets look real good WWK setting the tone up high


----------



## DA HITTA

Damn DAWG my rims look tight as fuck thanks..


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

EXCANDALOW said:


> agreed!!


X408


----------



## Wire Wheel King

topless_66 said:


> :thumbsup:



ON THE WORKS


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## topless_66

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS


*Looking good... *


----------



## EL63VIVE




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

TTT


----------



## topless_66




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

EL63VIVE said:


>


Now that is hard


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO ROLLERZ ONLY EL PASO ,TEXAS
2ND SET THIRD SET COMING UP :thumbsup:




























GOING TO OLDIES C.C SOUTHERN CALIF,






























ON THE WORKS AND MUCH MORE


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:wow:


----------



## topless_66




----------



## Wire Wheel King

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*CHARLIE ILL BE THERE NEXT FRIDAY LIKE YOU SAID!!*_


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:boink::run:


----------



## sugardaddy

How much for the engraved hub and spinner, 13x7 all chrome cross lace.


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

thanks for the wheels charlie they look fucken bad ass !!!! worth the wait !!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

562KUSTOMS said:


> thanks for the wheels charlie they look fucken bad ass !!!! worth the wait !!!!!










:thumbsup:








:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO ROLLERZ ONLY EL PASO ,TEXAS
> 2ND SET THIRD SET COMING UP :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO OLDIES C.C SOUTHERN CALIF,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS AND MUCH MORE


WWK Wheels are looking untouchable just like they have always been keep up the good work. Rollerz Only, Oldies wheels engraving looks amazing who did the engraving on these and Blackzilla hubs are looking good as well .


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

thats them charlie call me when ur back in office i need 2 more sets !!!!!!


----------



## topless_66

Wire Wheel King said:


> ttt


*Anticipation is killing me!*


----------



## chewie

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO ROLLERZ ONLY EL PASO ,TEXAS
> 2ND SET THIRD SET COMING UP :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO OLDIES C.C SOUTHERN CALIF,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS AND MUCH MORE


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*
4/20/2012?
ill be there carlos!!
thx!*_


----------



## EXCANDALOW

you da man!!
:biggrin:


----------



## roarin20's

Bump!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

topless_66 said:


> *Anticipation is killing me!*


Will be building next week


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## impala_63

Wire Wheel King said:


> Will be building next week


----------



## topless_66

Wire Wheel King said:


> Will be building next week


Can't wait.


----------



## topless_66

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

topless_66 said:


> Can't wait.


I'm liking those chrome adapters


----------



## topless_66




----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO MAJESTIX C.C. DALLAS TEXAS

GOING ON A 63 DROP TOP (BLACKZILLA) :wow:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Those look real good black and chrome


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## tpimuncie

Whats something like this worth?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

tpimuncie said:


> Whats something like this worth?


If those we're mine I wouldn't sell them pay the money and have them redone !!!!!! I don't think those are being made anymore at this time


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## EXCANDALOW

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> If those we're mine I wouldn't sell them pay the money and have them redone !!!!!! I don't think those are being made anymore at this time


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

EXCANDALOW said:


> :thumbsup:


A short ear three ear plus a zenith of Campbell gear chip damn make that even worth more just my 2 cents


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

new from 1994 never mounted or installed and just added to my collection!!
thanks to my homie "TONY G"


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Ragtop Ted

EXCANDALOW said:


>


----------



## ABRAXASS

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Bad Ass....


----------



## topless_66

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO MAJESTIX C.C. DALLAS TEXAS
> 
> GOING ON A 63 DROP TOP (BLACKZILLA) :wow:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

EXCANDALOW said:


>


very nice look at that engraving


----------



## EXCANDALOW

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> very nice look at that engraving


NOT A FAN OF ENGRAVING BUT THEY COOL AS F^(*&:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Different KO?


----------



## A TODA MADRE

What's up Charlie, me and my young homie Al stopped by the shop a few weeks ago and he placed that order for the gold engraved ones. I was thinking about restoring my OG's and you said to bring em in so you can see em. Can you PM me and let me know about how long it will take to restore a set? Thanks homie. It was good meetin you.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

charlie pm sent !!
empty your pm box lowko!!
but after you read mine!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

EXCANDALOW said:


>


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...-ht-puro-calle-11.html#post15438097:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## sj_sharx4




----------



## hopndropdownunder

Wow is all I can say!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

sj_sharx4 said:


>


*THOSE ARE SOME NICE SERIES2S!!
13s?
*


----------



## R0L0

sj_sharx4 said:


>


how much Mikey?????


----------



## EXCANDALOW

E.C. ROLO said:


> how much Mikey?????


:wow:
_*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*_


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> :wow:
> _*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*_


Not even!!!

Dont think the man is entertaining offers. 

:happysad:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Not even!!!
> 
> Dont think the man is entertaining offers.
> 
> :happysad:


_*LA FERIA HABLA Y MUEVE MONTAñAS!!*_


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*LA FERIA HABLA Y MUEVE MONTAñAS!!*_


Jajajajaja :roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Jajajajaja :roflmao:


ES LA NETA:werd: DEL PLANETA SI OH NO??:dunno:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> ES LA NETA:werd: DEL PLANETA SI OH NO??:dunno:


Simon,

Tenias razon,

Ya me dijo por cuanto los venderia :burn:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Simon,
> 
> Tenias razon,
> 
> Ya me dijo por cuanto los venderia :burn:



????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> ????????????????????????????????????????


Sorry,

I will no longer write in Espanol on your thread

Here's the translation:

"yes,

You were Right,

He already told me how much he would let them go for :burn: "


----------



## sj_sharx4

EXCANDALOW said:


> *THOSE ARE SOME NICE SERIES2S!!
> 13s?
> *


thanks and yes 13s


----------



## salvador62

Wire Wheel King said:


> ????????????????????????????????????????


Hey bro. How are my rims for the 62 coming along?? It's. Sal


----------



## Wire Wheel King

salvador62 said:


> Hey bro. How are my rims for the 62 coming along?? It's. Sal


YOU MEAN THIS ONE  THEY ARE READY TO ROLL

GOING TO STYLE C.C. POMONA, CALIF


----------



## salvador62

Wire Wheel King said:


> YOU MEAN THIS ONE  THEY ARE READY TO ROLL
> 
> GOING TO STYLE C.C. POMONA, CALIF


Thanks bro. The rims came out bad ass. Thanks again


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Simon,
> 
> Tenias razon,
> 
> Ya me dijo por cuanto los venderia :burn:


EHH q~VO


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> ????????????????????????????????????????


CARLOS YOU NEED SOME SPANISH LESSONS FROM DON PANCHO (FRANCISCO)!!
:roflmao:

































































































































SMACK TALK ABOUT THE ******!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

sj_sharx4 said:


> thanks and yes 13s


WHAT ARE THESE BAD BOYS GOING ON??


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sj_sharx4 said:


>


all i can say is dayum:wow:


----------



## sj_sharx4

EXCANDALOW said:


> WHAT ARE THESE BAD BOYS GOING ON??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

sj_sharx4 said:


>


----------



## EXCANDALOW

sj_sharx4 said:


>


that mofo is baddd lowko!!
:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## topless_66

Charlie just wanted to drop a line and tell you business with you was a smooth experience. You are a good business man, thank you for my wheels. I'll be ordering some more soon to replace them Zeniths on my six.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

topless_66 said:


> Charlie just wanted to drop a line and tell you business with you was a smooth experience. You are a good business man, thank you for my wheels. I'll be ordering some more soon to replace them Zeniths on my six.



Thanks From The W.W.K.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST PICKED UP

GOING TO WATSONVILLE CALIF,

STARTING RIGHT FOR A SOLO RIDER





































ON THE WORKS

14" SERIES TWO


----------



## Ragtop Ted

[h=2]







[/h]R.I.P. James Craig.

Remember how he used to answer the phone?


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZENITH !!!​


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST PICKED UP
> 
> GOING TO WATSONVILLE CALIF,
> 
> STARTING RIGHT FOR A SOLO RIDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS
> 
> 14" SERIES TWO


:drama:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks great!


----------



## Hernan

:inout: old school style with a touch of my CUT.


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## magana75

EXCANDALOW said:


>


TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*CHARLIE I NEED SOME WHEELS HIT ME UP!!*_


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Wire Wheel King

NEED SOME ENGRAVED WHEELS HIT US UP


----------



## topless_66




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO LUXURIOUS C.C.


----------



## 88 LAc

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO LUXURIOUS C.C.


How much for a set like these, 13s W/tires ?


----------



## magana75

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO LUXURIOUS C.C.




*:worship:THEY CAME OUT BAD ASS.. CANT WAIT TO SLAP EM ON!!!!! *:thumbsup:* WWK*:thumbsup:


----------



## magana75

:inout:


----------



## IIMPALAA

Nice


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## Hernan

88 LAc said:


> How much for a set like these, 13s W/tires ?


Look even better done.  :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66




----------



## eddie73

How much 4 13+7 chrome n engraved


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO LOW CONSPIRACY C.C CENTRAL COAST




























GOING TO LOW IN LIFE C.C. INDIANA

will post more pics later


----------



## lil_k85

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO LOW CONSPIRACY C.C CENTRAL COAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO LOW IN LIFE C.C. INDIANA
> 
> will post more pics later


those are looking very nice can't wait to put them on the ride


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

Sup Charlie, can i get a price on some black rim, chrome center 72spokes 2 wing knock off with the allen bolts. thanx


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SUPER SWEPTS


----------



## EXCANDALOW

mine??
:biggrin:


----------



## implala66

Wire Wheel King said:


> SUPER SWEPTS


how much for a chrome set??? no engraving..................


----------



## jaime83linc

how much


----------



## IIMPALAA

i need one chip...................lost one like this, anything close.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO LOW IN LIFE C.C. INDIANA

will post more pics later


















INDIANA BOUND


----------



## MR.59

implala66 said:


> how much for a chrome set??? no engraving..................


me too
1 set chrome no engraving,,,,,,


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## izekmart

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO LOW CONSPIRACY C.C CENTRAL COAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR A SET EXACTLY LIKE THIS 13X7?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO IWAKUNI JAPAN

3RD SET


----------



## Big Poppa

Hey Charlie sorry I missed your call Saturday. Also I never recieved any e-mails on the engraving patterns for the outers.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

HOW MUCH FOR A SET Chrome LIKE THIS 13X7? Shipped 78228 TX San Antonio


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## DONK_MAN214

How much for a set of lockin knockoff&adapter?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

WE ON FOR THE END OF MONTH?


----------



## topless_66




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED
GOING TO MOUNTLAKE TERRACE , WASHINGTON



























GOING TO CARSAN ,CALIFORNIA


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS


----------



## Big Poppa

Rigbt on Charlie, can't wait to put them on.TTFT!!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO INDIAN JOE FRESNO,CALIFORNIA





































SERIES -2 GOING TO SACRAMENTO, CALIFORNIA


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO INDIAN JOE FRESNO,CALIFORNIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIES -2 GOING TO SACRAMENTO, CALIFORNIA


Good Lord :wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Good Lord :wow:


A~men:worship:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Hernan

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO INDIAN JOE FRESNO,CALIFORNIA


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO LUXURIOUS C.C.


THOSE ARE GOING TO LOOK LIKE ROLEXS WITH TIRES


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED GOING TO COBY333
SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:wow:


----------



## coby333

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED GOING TO COBY333
> SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA




They shinin' Charlie!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CARLOS HAVE A COUPLE SETS THAN NEED TO BE RESTORE (NOT MINE) I HAVE TO DROP OFF FOR SOME ONE!!!:thumbsup:
ILL TAKE THEM FRIDAY I HOPE!!


----------



## big sleeps

Charlie any luck on my chrome adapters ? Please give me a call 408 821 1408 ....joe


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:drama:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:worship:


Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO BIG POPPA NEW MEXICO


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO BIG POPPA NEW MEXICO


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO BIG POPPA NEW MEXICO


Very nice who did the engraving very nice work wish those were mine


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO BIG POPPA NEW MEXICO


Some one here made a good reference. These are the Rolex of Wire Whhels.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

those are very nice


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO BIG POPPA NEW MEXICO


SEEN IN PERSON THEY ARE BADDDDDDD!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Some one here made a good reference. These are the Rolex of Wire Whhels.


WORDS OF WISDOM!!!


----------



## 1892masa

Charlie, When you finish me and my friend's rims? 
You said "We sealed them late They will go out this week Thanks" at Jun/25.
Also you said "We can finish just 3 weeks". Already passed 6 month. 
please give me a TRACKING NUMBERS.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> WORDS OF WISDOM!!!


LOL,

yup,

whom ever made that reference to Rolex is a very wise man 

(it wasnt' me tho)

:happysad:


----------



## MR.59

1892masa said:


> Charlie, When you finish me and my friend's rims?
> You said "We sealed them late They will go out this week Thanks" at Jun/25.
> Also you said "We can finish just 3 weeks". Already passed 6 month.
> please give me a TRACKING NUMBERS.


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> THOSE ARE GOING TO LOOK LIKE ROLEXS WITH TIRES


i think that was me,,,,,,grasshopper


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.59 said:


> i think that was me,,,,,,grasshopper


lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> lol


X2

Lol


----------



## CHE1

Price please on redoing rims


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CHE1 said:


> Price please on redoing rims


AS MUCH AS SOME NEW ONES CHE!!

MEJOR COMPRA UNOS!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> AS MUCH AS SOME NEW ONES CHE!!
> 
> MEJOR COMPRA UNOS!!


LOL,

True


----------



## Wire Wheel King

CHE1 said:


> Price please on redoing rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the labor and new outter bands re- plating
> 
> and replacement parts it will exceed a new set and than some
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> CHE1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Price please on redoing rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the labor and new outter bands re- plating
> 
> and replacement parts it will exceed a new set and than some
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> :rimshot:
Click to expand...


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Aztlan_Exile said:


> X2
> 
> Lol


X3


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO BIG POPPA NEW MEXICO



What car belongs to these bad ass wheels!? and about how much..... please hit me up.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

GREAT work!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO IWAKUNI, JAPAN


----------



## 1892masa

Thanks Charlie!!
I can't wait!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO IWAKUNI, JAPAN


daaaauuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

1892masa said:


> Thanks Charlie!!
> I can't wait!!


post up picture of the ride their going on homie!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> post up picture of the ride their going on homie!!!



X2


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


 :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT




like mine:biggrin:


----------



## Voodoo64

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO BIG POPPA NEW MEXICO


 nice how much $$$$ and whats the turn around time ?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

EXCANDALOW:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> EXCANDALOW:thumbsup:


good to see you enjoying your self at an event and not working CHARLIE!!
CALL YOU SOON!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE

Did you get my PM Charlie?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## toker1

R u guys gonna b at the Fresno impalas show


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WE SURE ARE! ITS RAFFLE TIME AGAIN


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE SURE ARE! ITS RAFFLE TIME AGAIN


hey that guy looks like our homie TURTLE!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

LOTS OF QUESTIONS ON SER-II

THIS IS THE MOTHER OF THE SERIES -II

THE 2-201 and the 2-202 came years after

The first ones that came out were only made for a rolls Royce 

Like the ones we are making now. All the straight lace hubs were always drilled straight

I know. I drilled them. Years after It was easier to only use one hub for both. Thanks










THERE IS A BIG DIFFERENCE IN THE FIRST ONES MADE


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> LOTS OF QUESTIONS ON SER-II
> 
> THIS IS THE MOTHER OF THE SERIES -II
> 
> THE 2-201 and the 2-202 came years after
> 
> The first ones that came out were only made for a rolls Royce
> 
> Like the ones we are making now. All the straight lace hubs were always drilled straight
> 
> I know. I drilled them. Years after It was easier to only use one hub for both. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS A BIG DIFFERENCE IN THE FIRST ONES MADE



YOU GOT THOSE IN 13X7 ??:biggrin:
POST A NEW HUB NEXT TO THE OG ONE!!


----------



## Ant63ss

Wire Wheel King said:


> LOTS OF QUESTIONS ON SER-II
> 
> THIS IS THE MOTHER OF THE SERIES -II
> 
> THE 2-201 and the 2-202 came years after
> 
> The first ones that came out were only made for a rolls Royce
> 
> Like the ones we are making now. All the straight lace hubs were always drilled straight
> 
> I know. I drilled them. Years after It was easier to only use one hub for both. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS A BIG DIFFERENCE IN THE FIRST ONES MADE


----------



## old school from 72

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

GOT MY MULTICOLORS CHIPS TODAY CHARLIE!!
THANKS
:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Ant63ss said:


>


That wrench is badass


----------



## topless_66

x2


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Charlie I bought a set from u last year around this time. One of my wheels started flaking off chrome. Can u rechrome the wheel and if so how much


----------



## Ant63ss

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> That wrench is badass


For sale or trade.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> Charlie I bought a set from u last year around this time. One of my wheels started flaking off chrome. Can u rechrome the wheel and if so how much


wtf..dam bro that sucks ive seen nothing but quality come 
from up outta campbell


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Im sure charlie will make it right


----------



## Wire Wheel King

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> Charlie I bought a set from u last year around this time. One of my wheels started flaking off chrome. Can u rechrome the wheel and if so how much


Hit me up there is no charge We warranty 100 %(No curbing or misuse ) Our chrome plater warranties all his chrome

You need to call the shop .


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> Hit me up they is no charge We warranty 100 %(No curbing or misuse ) Our chrome plater warranties all his chrome
> 
> You need to call the shop .


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Wire Wheel King said:


> Hit me up there is no charge We warranty 100 %(No curbing or misuse ) Our chrome plater warranties all his chrome
> 
> You need to call the shop .


Thanks charlie, I know you stand behind your work. I get compliments on the wheels every time i pull the car out!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> Hit me up there is no charge We warranty 100 %(No curbing or misuse ) Our chrome plater warranties all his chrome
> 
> You need to call the shop .


:worship:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS GOING TO MIDLAND,TEXAS



















ON THE WORKS GOING TO ONTARIO,CALIF.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS GOING TO MIDLAND,TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS GOING TO ONTARIO,CALIF.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*TTT*


----------



## Airborne

damn, the ONLY real whire wheels left!


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Wire Wheel King said:


> Hit me up there is no charge We warranty 100 %(No curbing or misuse ) Our chrome plater warranties all his chrome
> 
> You need to call the shop .


Were you closed today? i left a message and called several times


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> Were you closed today? i left a message and called several times


LOL,

the man is busy,

you need to keep trying till you get a hold of him


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Aztlan_Exile said:


> LOL,
> 
> the man is busy,
> 
> you need to keep trying till you get a hold of him


 mind your own business fool. is there chrome falling off your $2k wheels


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> mind your own business fool. is there chrome falling off your $2k wheels


Damn,

I was just trying to help.

But don't listen to me then,

don't call again and just wait for a call back.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Damn,
> 
> I was just trying to help.
> 
> But don't listen to me then,
> 
> don't call again and just wait for a call back.



well thanks for helping :h5:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Aztlan_Exile said:


> LOL,
> 
> the man is busy,
> 
> you need to keep trying till you get a hold of him


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

Charlie got any more of this 2 1/4 for sale????


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST A REMINDER WE ARE NO LONGER LETTING CUSTOMERS DO THERE OWN ENGRAVING.
PREPARING THE WHEELS REMOVING SHARP EGDES, EXTRA POLISHING AND AND REMOVING SCRATCHES

AFTER ENGRAVING IS INCLUDED WITH OUR OWN ENGRAVING NO EXCEPTIONS. 

WE OFFER A NICE QUALITY ENGRAVING  THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST A REMINDER WE ARE NO LONGER LETTING CUSTOMERS DO THERE OWN ENGRAVING.
> PREPARING THE WHEELS REMOVING SHARP EGDES, EXTRA POLISHING AND AND REMOVING SCRATCHES
> 
> AFTER ENGRAVING IS INCLUDED WITH OUR OWN ENGRAVING NO EXCEPTIONS.
> 
> WE OFFER A NICE QUALITY ENGRAVING THANKS W.W.K.


:wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST PICKED UP GOING TO SACRAMENTO, CALIFORNIA

14x6 and 14x7 rev.



























GOING TO VIEJITOS C.C.SILICON VALLEY CHAPTER

13x5.5 and 13x7 rev.




































MORE ON THE WORKS


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST PICKED UP GOING TO SACRAMENTO, CALIFORNIA
> 
> 14x6 and 14x7 rev.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO VIEJITOS C.C.SILICON VALLEY CHAPTER
> 
> 13x5.5 and 13x7 rev.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE ON THE WORKS


:shocked:

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST PICKED UP GOING TO SACRAMENTO, CALIFORNIA14x6 and 14x7 rev.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO VIEJITOS C.C.SILICON VALLEY CHAPTER13x5.5 and 13x7 rev.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE ON THE WORKS


Seen these today ...........Baddddddddddd azzzzzzzz!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> Seen these today ...........Baddddddddddd azzzzzzzz!!!!


Today?

Damn,

How many trips to Campbell do you take a month.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Today?
> 
> Damn,
> 
> How many trips to Campbell do you take a month.


UNO O DOS PARA NO PERDER LA CUSTUMBRE!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

2-sets 13" going to MAJESTICS C.C. DSW CHAPTER

FORT WORTH,TEXAS


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> 2-sets 13" going to MAJESTICS C.C. DSW CHAPTER
> 
> FORT WORTH,TEXAS


Locking KOs

:shocked:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SUP CHARLIE WHATS NEW!


----------



## old school from 72

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

JUST PICKED UP 2 PLUS HOUR DRIVE

GOING TO LUXURIOUS C.C. NOR CAL

ENGRAVED RIMS NOT FINISHED


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> Building two sets of Series 2 72 spoke for a couple of customers in Sacramento,California.We do our own bolt circle in house.Our adaptors are new and in stock.Thanks.



Cant wait..
Thanks again charlie!

TTT FOR OG CAMPBELL ZENITH WIRE WHEELS


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Cant wait..
> Thanks again charlie!
> 
> TTT FOR OG CAMPBELL WWK WIRE WHEELS


Fixed


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Fixed


agreed!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> :wow:


Lol...

TTMFT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST PICKED UP

GOING TO NUESTRO ESTILO C.C. VISALIA, CALIF


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## m_monster66

How much for a set of 13x7 72 spoke cross lace all chrome


----------



## Wire Wheel King

m_monster66 said:


> How much for a set of 13x7 72 spoke cross lace all chrome


P.M. SENT


----------



## Texas Flood 81

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> 2-sets 13" going to MAJESTICS C.C. DSW CHAPTER
> 
> FORT WORTH,TEXAS


 how much for a set like this to tx 78207


----------



## A&R

how much for a set 13x7 fully engraved including hub and knockoff


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER


----------



## implala66

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER


locking super swepts!!!!!!! never seen them before................


----------



## A&R

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER


 how much for something like that


----------



## Voodoo64

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER





implala66 said:


> locking super swepts!!!!!!! never seen them before................



Looking good Charlie can't wait to throw them on


----------



## Voodoo64

implala66 said:


> locking super swepts!!!!!!! never seen them before................



I believe 1 of 3 made !:biggrin:


----------



## implala66

Voodoo64 said:


> I believe 1 of 3 made !:biggrin:


I wonder where the other 2 are???


----------



## Voodoo64

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS GOING TO MIDLAND,TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS GOING TO ONTARIO,CALIF.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## califas

got my rims look real good thanks Charlie


----------



## A&R

A&R said:


> how much for a set 13x7 fully engraved including hub and knockoff


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

A&R said:


>



call the shop bro...charlie be hella busy
408-559-0950:thumbsup:


----------



## A&R

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> call the shop bro...charlie be hella busy
> 408-559-0950:thumbsup:


 ok thanks i will


----------



## Wire Wheel King

implala66 said:


> I wonder where the other 2 are???



IMPALAS C.C CENTRAL VALLEY


----------



## Voodoo64

Thanks again Charlie rim came out nice bro!


----------



## Voodoo64

Hey Charlie need some black wheel chips pm me which ones u have thanks


----------



## fool2

Wire Wheel King said:


> WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE RAFFLING A SET OF13" 72 SPOKE
> 
> THIS INCLUDES A SET OF ENGRAVED K- OFFS
> 
> $25.00 EA. TICKET
> 
> $100.00 FOR 6 TICKETS*
> 
> RAFFLE WILL BE HELD AT THE W.W.K. BOOTH ONLY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tickets are to be sold on day of the show
> 
> Ticket holder must be present to win Thanks W.W.K.


do an online raffle :cheesy:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

[IMG:wow:


----------



## sj_sharx4

Wire Wheel King said:


> WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE RAFFLING A SET OF13" 72 SPOKE
> 
> THIS INCLUDES A SET OF ENGRAVED K- OFFS
> 
> $25.00 EA. TICKET
> 
> $100.00 FOR 6 TICKETS*
> 
> RAFFLE WILL BE HELD AT THE W.W.K. BOOTH ONLY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tickets are to be sold on day of the show
> 
> Ticket holder must be present to win Thanks W.W.K.




2 SETS IN 1 MONTH?


----------



## A&R

Wire Wheel King said:


> IMPALAS C.C CENTRAL VALLEY


how much


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED 

GOING TO MOSELLE, FRANCE


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> IMPALAS C.C CENTRAL VALLEY


i nornally don`t care for engraved rims, but those have me just drooling!


----------



## Tony61impala

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO MOSELLE, FRANCE



:nicoderm: :run:

very nice!


----------



## big C

How and the hell do I get ahold of these guys I have called, left voice messages, pm and nothing:dunno: Hell I am trying to get ahold of you guys so I can pay you.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

big C said:


> How and the hell do I get ahold of these guys I have called, left voice messages, pm and nothing:dunno: Hell I am trying to get ahold of you guys so I can pay you.


Try tuesday in the am
408-559-0950:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

big C said:


> How and the hell do I get ahold of these guys I have called, left voice messages, pm and nothing:dunno: Hell I am trying to get ahold of you guys so I can pay you.


 I got your stuff together for you a month ago ( YOU NEVER GOT BACK) If you want it send a money order for the amount quoted plus
$14.00 for shipping. Make payment to wire wheel king .


----------



## big C

Wire Wheel King said:


> I got your stuff together for you a month ago ( YOU NEVER GOT BACK) If you want it send a money order for the amount quoted plus
> $14.00 for shipping. Make payment to wire wheel king .


pm me your info so i can get that out to you. Yea that was my fault from last month had a death in the family and got tied up.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO LUXURIOUS C.C. NOR CAL





















Rims will be finished soon


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO LUXURIOUS C.C. NOR CAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rims will be finished soon


----------



## Voodoo64

MR.59 said:


> i nornally don`t care for engraved rims, but those have me just drooling!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Individuals502

Mr.Outstanding64 said:


>


how much for a set like this? also a price for 13" 72 spoke straight chrome dish white spokes red hub and nipples?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Individuals502 said:


> how much for a set like this? also a price for 13" 72 spoke straight chrome dish white spokes red hub and nipples?


he doesnt do coated nipples!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Individuals502 said:


> how much for a set like this? also a price for 13" 72 spoke straight chrome dish white spokes red hub and nipples?


Contact JD for those or the Heckler!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTTOP!!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE RAFFLING A SET OF13" 72 SPOKE
> 
> THIS INCLUDES A SET OF ENGRAVED K- OFFS
> 
> $25.00 EA. TICKET
> 
> $100.00 FOR 6 TICKETS*
> 
> RAFFLE WILL BE HELD AT THE W.W.K. BOOTH ONLY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tickets are to be sold on day of the show
> 
> Ticket holder must be present to win Thanks W.W.K.


HERE THEY ARE FOR THE WINNER OF THE RAFFLE


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> HERE THEY ARE FOR THE WINNER OF THE RAFFLE


A man of his word


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> HERE THEY ARE FOR THE WINNER OF THE RAFFLE



Shweeeeet rims:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW78

Hey charlie in need that second quote to hawaii


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SOLOW78 said:


> Hey charlie in need that second quote to hawaii



P.M.SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

LOCAL C.C. MEMBER WILL PICK UP ON WEDNESDAY


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## shoez86

Hey WWK Would like straight lace kandy apple and chrome spokes, nipples and lip kandy brandywine, 2 bar and hub engraved please. When done it would need to be shipped to HI. Thanks and look forward to hearing from you. Joe


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Would You Happen To Have Any Original True Spoke Knockoffs? Please PM Me if Yes.Thanks...


----------



## Wire Wheel King

=======================================WINNER======================================









THANKS TO ALL THE CUSTOMERS WHO STOPPED BY OUR BOOTH

WE WERE HAPPY TO SEE SO MANY WHEELS OUT THERE

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS WHO OWNS OUR WHEELS

AND ALL THE IMPALA C.C. CHAPTERS 

THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## MR.59

Richiecool69elka said:


> Would You Happen To Have Any Original True Spoke Knockoffs? Please PM Me if Yes.Thanks...


WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO CHECK FLEABAY?
THERE`S MORE ON THERE AGAIN


----------



## EL63VIVE

TTT


----------



## one_day_64

Do you guys make 13x5.5?? if so how much for 2 13x7, 2 13x5.5, hubs and dish in Palomar Red 948 (OG 64 Impala color) shipped to 60506?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

one_day_64 said:


> Do you guys make 13x5.5?? if so how much for 2 13x7, 2 13x5.5, hubs and dish in Palomar Red 948 (OG 64 Impala color) shipped to 60506?


  P.M. SENT


----------



## low81regal

How much all chrome 13x7 set shipped to yakima 98902


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO DEFIANCE C.C.  HAWAII


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## juicedlac

How much for cross laced 13x7 72 spoke or less if u make like to get 60 let me know If available, thanks


----------



## 62ssrag

Do you use same spoke diameter as older zenith cambell .200? Or if diffrent please explain.


----------



## 87cutty530

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO DEFIANCE C.C. HAWAII


How much for some like these but in yellow? 13x7's for a 1999 lincoln towncar


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ALL QUOTES AND???,S SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> ALL QUOTES AND???,S SENT


where is my raw knock offs??


----------



## monkey2

How much for 13+7 straight lace all chrome


----------



## Wire Wheel King

monkey2 said:


> How much for 13+7 straight lace all chrome



P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

TEXAS BOUND


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> TEXAS BOUND


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

Damn! Those are probably worth $20,000! :rimshot:




Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> TEXAS BOUND


----------



## lone one

pm price please on you 13x7 72 stainless nipp's all straight 2 barhex or superswept caps


----------



## Hernan

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> TEXAS BOUND



:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO D WWK & CREW!!!!!

TTT


----------



## 214monte

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> TEXAS BOUND



im in love with these. Pm me price on set of 14's like this.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

214monte said:


> im in love with these. Pm me price on set of 14's like this.


P.M.SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> TEXAS BOUND


:wow:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

How much for a set like this?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

KO and all


----------



## Wire Wheel King

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> How much for a set like this?


x2 pm me (straight lace)?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> TEXAS BOUND


THESE ARE A MASTERPIECE NICE GOLD AND ENGRAVING TTT


----------



## DONK_MAN214

How much 4 sum 14S but straight lace engraved n all


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF WWK MULTICOLOR CHIPS


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*CARLOS NEED ANOTHER SET OF RIMS YOU READY FOR ME?
*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

EXCANDALOW said:


> *CARLOS NEED ANOTHER SET OF RIMS YOU READY FOR ME?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TRUNKWORKS said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF WWK MULTICOLOR CHIPS


????


----------



## En Sabah Nur

$1550 plus shipping & you get a free set of wheels to go along with your multi-colored chips. Break bread.


----------



## lone one

En Sabah Nur said:


> $1550 plus shipping & you get a free set of wheels to go along with your multi-colored chips. Break bread.


how do sign up


----------



## THESITUATION

do you have any locking ko's 4 sale just wondering:x:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

THE said:


> do you have any locking ko's 4 sale just wondering:x:



YES


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> YES


*I NEED A SET OF THOSE TOO!!*


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Me 3!


----------



## sugardaddy

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> TEXAS BOUND


How much for same detail but ALL chrome???


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Man these are some good lookin rims





































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> *CARLOS NEED ANOTHER SET OF RIMS YOU READY FOR ME?
> *


:wow:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> *I NEED A SET OF THOSE TOO!!*


:wow:


----------



## fallstown2163

How much for 14x7 all chrome 72spokes shipped to 76302


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## THESITUATION

Wire Wheel King said:


> YES


 Can u please pm me price for 5 locking kos to 76105


----------



## Wire Wheel King

THE said:


> Can u please pm me price for 5 locking kos to 76105


P.M. sent


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## fallstown2163

Can u plz pm me price for 14x7 all chrome 72 spokes with two bar knockoffs shipped to Texas 76302


----------



## Wire Wheel King

fallstown2163 said:


> Can u plz pm me price for 14x7 all chrome 72 spokes with two bar knockoffs shipped to Texas 76302


P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## THESITUATION

Wire Wheel King said:


> P.M. sent


sup Charlie did not get pm homie.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


>


:wow:


----------



## Crash1964

I need set of knock offs


----------



## Crash1964

Two bar locking type and price


----------



## buick87

:drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:|:nosad:


Wire Wheel King said:


>


:|:nosad:


----------



## jjfrom713

How much for a set of 13/7 72spokes shipped to 77033


----------



## implala66

Wire Wheel King said:


>



Charlie will you be making any of the regular super swepts ?????


----------



## streetplayer

Charlie how we looking ? What style of knockoff s do u have in stock now?


----------



## Lil_Jesse

price on a set of 72 spoke crosslaced with locking knockoffs shipped to 76114


----------



## maguilera63

H






Hey Charley,How much for a set of these all chrome, no engraving???


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Bump


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS


----------



## indyzmosthated

How much for a set of 13" 72 spokes


----------



## classact

How much for some 14


----------



## EXCANDALOW

nice!!!


Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> :|:nosad::|:nosad:


----------



## LALO

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS



I called earlier in the week and left message, I know it's the holiday season and it work might be hectic 
Can you send me quote on wheels like these with straight 72s color spokes and the 2pc 2 bar knock off engraved and color ring shipped to 60629. 
Thank you.


----------



## lone star

Wire Wheel King said:


>


these are the shit. better than super swepts in my opinion.


----------



## JOHN818

lone star said:


> these are the shit. better than super swepts in my opinion.


What's up lone star!!! I agree with you on that... Putting these on my 60...


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:T
:thumbsup:T
:thumbsup:T


----------



## lone star

JOHN818 said:


> What's up lone star!!! I agree with you on that... Putting these on my 60...


Yeah buddy. Stand out from the norm, in a good way


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

I would have to disagree i like the super swepts better. but to each his own.......


----------



## lone one

Coupe's and Z's said:


> I would have to disagree i like the super swepts better. but to each his own.......


x2 super swepts clown those:thumbsup:


----------



## lone one

price for swepts knock off ?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## lone one

send you pm.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

These available???


----------



## maguilera63

*How much for a set of these Spinners? Nice. Please pm me charley.....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Texas Flood 81

how much for a set of these not engraved


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

maguilera63 said:


> *How much for a set of these Spinners? Nice. Please pm me charley.....:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> x2 pm me (straight lace)?


:dunno::dunno:


----------



## THESITUATION

Sup homie still waiting on pm price for 5 locking ko's to Texas Thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Those are FRESH


----------



## Wire Wheel King

A SET OF 13" CROSS LACE SER II 

WITH TWO SETS OF K-OFFS 


ON THE WORKS


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> A SET OF 13" CROSS LACE SER II
> 
> WITH TWO SETS OF K-OFFS
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS


Oh Dear Lord!

:wow:

:fool2:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## JOHN818

Email sent


----------



## coby333




----------



## THESITUATION

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE WILL BE SELLING 10 SETS OF THE TWO BAR WITH ALLEN BOLTS FOR 2013
> 
> ALL OTHERS WILL BE SOLD ONLY WITH OUR WHEELS.  ( ONE SET PER CUSTOMER ONLY)
> 
> CALL THE SHOP IF WANT TO GET ON OUR LIST
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.
> 
> 
> 6-sets to go


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

READY FOR SHIPPING

ANOTHER SET GOING TO MIDLAND TEXAS
OUR 2ND BEST SELLING STATE :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Very nice set right there


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I LOVE THEM SHITS...!!! Can u do a LAY-A-WAY plan


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:wave::wave:


Wire Wheel King said:


> WE WILL BE SELLING 10 SETS OF THE TWO BAR WITH ALLEN BOLTS FOR 2013
> 
> ALL OTHERS WILL BE SOLD ONLY WITH OUR WHEELS. ( ONE SET PER CUSTOMER ONLY)
> 
> CALL THE SHOP IF WANT TO GET ON OUR LIST
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.
> 
> 
> 6-sets to go
> 
> 4- sets to go :wow:


----------



## DA HITTA

Wire Wheel King said:


> Just Finished
> 
> GOING TO THE INDIVIDUALS C.C. TULSA , OKLAHOMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO DESERT DREAMS C.C Blythe, Calif.


a charlie I need some of those knock offs put me on the list u know I need some an when I got my rims u said they were getting made .so put me down for a set..


----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY FOR SHIPPING
> 
> ANOTHER SET GOING TO MIDLAND TEXAS
> OUR 2ND BEST SELLING STATE :thumbsup:


DAMN!!!!!


----------



## Texas Flood 81

how much for a set like this but in green and a price on a set like these but all chrome to sent to tx 78207 thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Texas Flood 81 said:


> View attachment 594907
> how much for a set like this but in green and a price on a set like these but all chrome to sent to tx 78207 thanks


P.M. SENT


----------



## A&R

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY FOR SHIPPING
> 
> ANOTHER SET GOING TO MIDLAND TEXAS
> OUR 2ND BEST SELLING STATE :thumbsup:


pm me a price exactly like these please to 60638


----------



## duvies 81

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO DEFIANCE C.C. HAWAII


 how much for some like theses in green with two wing allen lock knock offs ?


----------



## duvies 81

how much for a set of these with green around where the alen locks are pm me please thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO LAS VEGAS, NEVADA


----------



## ford rx7

whats the cost for a set of five chrome 13s with gold spokes and nipples with ko's and adapters.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ford rx7 said:


> whats the cost for a set of five chrome 13s with gold spokes and nipples with ko's and adapters.



P.M. SENT


----------



## Daniel rubalcava

I need a price check on a set of all chrome 13/7 72s with a 3 wing ko??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

THE said:


> Sup homie still waiting on pm price for 5 locking ko's to Texas Thanks












WE WILL BE SELLING 10 SETS OF THE TWO BAR WITH ALLEN BOLTS FOR 2013

ALL OTHERS WILL BE SOLD ONLY WITH OUR WHEELS. 



 ALL 10 SETS ARE SOLD

 WE HAVE ALL P.M. NAMES AND PHONE NUMBERS ON OUR LIST

WE WILL BE ADDING A FEW MORE SETS TO THE LIST, FOR THE ONES THAT CHANGED THERE MIND.

 THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## Lolohopper

How much for a set of 4 like that in the pic but with crossed spokes?


----------



## shoez86

Hey Charlie its Joe from HI again USO pm me a price plz minus the engraving just Chrome hub and dish with kandy red spokes. Do u have 88 or 72?


----------



## 79cutlass

A set of 13" chrome sent to 23236..
Do u have 13*5.5


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## green ice

How much for a set 13's 72 spoke straight lace with the two bar Allen knock offs sent 76016, thanks


----------



## 817PETE

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


I pm you my cell:thumbsup:


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Need 2 15x6 std rims how 55432 pm price
need ASAP


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Curtis Fisher said:


> Need 2 15x6 std rims how 55432 pm price
> need ASAP


 72 SPOKE, CROSS OR STRAIGHT ??????


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Wire Wheel King said:


> 72 SPOKE, CROSS OR STRAIGHT ??????


Straight 100 spokes
My bad


----------



## regal.1980

Charlie I love those yellow wheels


----------



## Mikes66

How much for chrome 13x7 72 spoke crossover to 95132


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Mikes66 said:


> How much for chrome 13x7 72 spoke crossover to 95132



P.M. SENT


----------



## 817PETE

P.m. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Bruce

A homie do u do center gold cross lace ??? Pm me a priced shipped to 76367


----------



## Lolohopper

Lolohopper said:


> How much for a set of 4 like that in the pic but with crossed spokes?


First pic on this page

?????


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## backyard64

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE

P.M . My email


----------



## topless_66

Waiting on my second set of wheels from WWK! :boink:


----------



## toker1

Can I get a price for a set of 13"x7 72 straight lace with elen bolt ko picked up


----------



## 67 chevy impala

How much for 13"x7 crossed lace with engraved all chrome






with the red eagle chips or chrome chevy chips to S.C. 29803 also price without engraved and do u guys make two tone engraving .thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE WILL BE SELLING 10 SETS OF THE TWO BAR WITH ALLEN BOLTS FOR 2013
> 
> ALL OTHERS WILL BE SOLD ONLY WITH OUR WHEELS.
> 
> 
> 
> ALL 10 SETS ARE SOLD
> 
> WE HAVE ALL P.M. NAMES AND PHONE NUMBERS ON OUR LIST
> 
> WE WILL BE ADDING A FEW MORE SETS TO THE LIST, FOR THE ONES THAT CHANGED THERE MIND.
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.


 WE ARE READY TO ROLL

Top pieces made in house and final operations on k-offs


----------



## low350

Cross laced..Set Revsers 14x7 black-hup,spinner & nipples
Chrome rim & spokes...what's the turnaround time?..shipped to 36830..thanks..


----------



## malomonte

How much for 14x7 all chrome 72spokes shipped to 98028


----------



## oldsoul

I have some 14/7 standard cross laced zeniths,how much to change them to reverse,I have tried to contact you by phone,all I get is the answering machine,these wheels have never been mounted,and have zenith of Cambell on them,thank you.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE ARE READY TO ROLL
> 
> Top pieces made in house and final operations on k-offs


im ready!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> im ready!


:wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

topless_66 said:


> Waiting on my second set of wheels from WWK! :boink:


COMING UP


----------



## califas

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE WILL BE SELLING 10 SETS OF THE TWO BAR WITH ALLEN BOLTS FOR 2013
> 
> ALL OTHERS WILL BE SOLD ONLY WITH OUR WHEELS.
> 
> 
> 
> ALL 10 SETS ARE SOLD
> 
> WE HAVE ALL P.M. NAMES AND PHONE NUMBERS ON OUR LIST
> 
> WE WILL BE ADDING A FEW MORE SETS TO THE LIST, FOR THE ONES THAT CHANGED THERE MIND.
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.


 was up charlie did I make the list I talk to u on phone back in january and send u a pm like u told me but havent heard from u let me know


----------



## GSCUSTOMS214

How much of set one 72 striaght Chrome or Allgold with knockoff alen lock shipping in 75040 Thanks let me know Homie


----------



## 817PETE

T.T.T. can't wait to get my wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## bostonlac

Thanks for my new set. My rides almost finished. I'm going to kill 'em this summer!


----------



## bostonlac

better pics:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

bostonlac said:


> better pics:thumbsup:


very nice WWK


----------



## DJ Englewood

bostonlac said:


> Thanks for my new set. My rides almost finished. I'm going to kill 'em this summer!


how much for a set just like this but NO ENGRAVING 60478


----------



## EXCANDALOW

charlie thanks for taking care of us on the wheel repair (even tho they weren't made by you):worship:


----------



## los23

How Much?


Wire Wheel King said:


> COMING UP


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO RODGER'S 67

IMPALAS CAR CLUB MODESTO CHAPTER




































GOING TO 

IMPALAS CAR CLUB SALINAS VALLEY CHAPTER



























THANKS FROM W.W.K


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Excellent work WWK:thumbsup:


----------



## Impala builder

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO RODGER'S 67
> 
> IMPALAS CAR CLUB MODESTO CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO
> 
> IMPALAS CAR CLUB SALINAS VALLEY CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FROM W.W.K




*CHARLIE GOT DOWN ONCE AGAIN ( AND IN A TIMELY MANNER!!)* Very Good work, IMPALAS CARCLUB IS GOING TO KEEP ORDERING WHEELS from the Wire Wheel King. THANKS AGAIN CHARLIE, *MANDO VP for Salinas Valley Impalas CC*


----------



## dirty_duece

What does a set of cross 13s with powdercoat coated spokes run


----------



## 64Rag

Big thanks to Mark for getting these wheels done on time like always for the great service. Just put these on the 60 this weekend nothing like a set of cross lace zeniths.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

64Rag said:


> View attachment 611856
> 
> View attachment 611857
> 
> View attachment 611858
> 
> 
> Big thanks to Mark for getting these wheels done on time like always for the great service. Just put these on the 60 this weekend nothing like a set of cross lace zeniths.


Thaza clean ass 60.. 

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

64Rag said:


> View attachment 611856
> 
> View attachment 611857
> 
> View attachment 611858
> 
> 
> Big thanks to Mark for getting these wheels done on time like always for the great service. Just put these on the 60 this weekend nothing like a set of cross lace zeniths.


 BIG THANKS TO WHO


----------



## lowdeville

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO RODGER'S 67
> 
> IMPALAS CAR CLUB MODESTO CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO
> 
> IMPALAS CAR CLUB SALINAS VALLEY CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FROM W.W.K


Do you sell the Impala chips in the last three pictures?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

64Rag said:


> View attachment 611856
> 
> View attachment 611857
> 
> View attachment 611858
> 
> 
> Big thanks to Mark for getting these wheels done on time like always for the great service. Just put these on the 60 this weekend
> nothing like a set of cross lace zeniths.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Raj....Thanks for your business!
Click to expand...


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> BIG THANKS TO WHO


CARLOS KNOCK OFF READY???:biggrin:


----------



## lone one

Thanks again MARK!!!
homie came through just as promised in a very short time frame and with excellent quality.. We will be in touch soon for the second set and possibly a third


----------



## 82fleet

lone one said:


> Thanks again MARK!!!
> homie came through just as promised in a very short time frame and with excellent quality.. We will be in touch soon for the second set and possibly a third


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

Wire Wheel King said:


>


Can you guys send me a quote on an identical set of these? 13/7. Same chips and all. Shipped to 38804. Thanks.


----------



## Real Low 64

looking for a quote on some 13x7 fully engraved....lip,hub.knockoff.......72 spokes crosslased...pm me please


----------



## topless_66




----------



## LALO

Wire Wheel King 
Quality Customer Service
TTT!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood

lone one said:


> Thanks again MARK!!!
> homie came through just as promised in a very short time frame and with excellent quality.. We will be in touch soon for the second set and possibly a third


okay i'm gonna ask again how much shipped to 60430


----------



## Wire Wheel King

DJ Englewood said:


> okay i'm gonna ask again how much shipped to 60430


ARE YOU WANTING A QUOTE< CALL THE SHOP>

THIS IS W.W.K. MARK DOES NOT WORK FOR US ,HE IS SELF EMPLOYED 

Thanks


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## UCE*EP

Need a price on some 13" 72 spoke front straight lace rear cross lace. With gold rear spokes and brandy wine front spokes, with rear gold nipples and front brandy wine nipples. Hub gold with the ring hub chrome.

Zenith lock 2 wing knock off.

Please PMME price..
V/r


----------



## 817PETE

T.T.T. uffin:


----------



## JOHN818

Thanks for the 13s Charlie. Quality work like you said. With a quick turnaround time. 
CHEVROLET CC will be rolling WWK wheels... Thanks again..


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

LOCAL RIDER







































GOING TO

 STYLE CAR CLUB POMONA, CALIF


----------



## UCE*EP

UCE*EP said:


> Need a price on some 13" 72 spoke front straight lace rear cross lace. With gold rear spokes and brandy wine front spokes, with rear gold nipples and front brandy wine nipples. Hub gold with the ring hub chrome.
> 
> Zenith lock 2 wing knock off.
> 
> Please PMME price..
> V/r


:dunno:


----------



## Zoom

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE OF OUR SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> ALREADY AT THE PLATERS :yes:
> GOING TO 509 RIDER IDAHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK FROM THE CHROME SHOP AND OUT FOR POWDER COATING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEELS ARE BUILT, STILL NEED TO TUNE AND SEAL
> THEY WILL BE FINISHED THIS COMING WEEK. WE HADTO
> MANY DAYS OFF INCLUDING OUR PLATERS


To the top for some badass wheels!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

817PETE said:


> T.T.T. uffin:


----------



## 817PETE

can't wait to get my wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64

817PETE said:


> can't wait to get my wheels :thumbsup:



x2....:thumbsup:


----------



## 94caddi

how much for a set of zeniths blue spokes with 2 wing ship to 60008


----------



## LURCH63

Made in USAuffin:


Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> LOCAL RIDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO
> 
> STYLE CAR CLUB POMONA, CALIF


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## 94caddi

94caddi said:


> how much for a set of zeniths blue spokes with 2 wing ship to 60008


so whats the price


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Originally Posted by *94caddi*  
how much for a set of w.w.k. blue spokes with 2 wing ship to 60008

P.M. SENT FOR A PRICE OF W.W.K WITH BLUE SPOKES


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Other than buying straight from Dayton,


Never been so happy with the quality, craftsmanship and timeliness that came with buying wheels from Wire Wheel King!

Thanks Charlie!

Now I have more wheels than rides!

:happysad:


----------



## OG BIGWILL

Just got my rims yesterday, I am more than happy with my first time dealing with WWK/Charlie. He helped me with a certain offset I was looking for and the quality is exceptional, not to mention the customer service Charlie showed me. I would and will do business with WWK/Charlie in the future. Thanks again Charlie. :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## 94caddi

Wire Wheel King said:


> Originally Posted by *94caddi*
> how much for a set of w.w.k. blue spokes with 2 wing ship to 60008
> 
> P.M. SENT FOR A PRICE OF W.W.K WITH BLUE SPOKES


waiting on price homie


----------



## UCETAH

IS THERE A TAX TIME SPECIAL FOR 2013?


----------



## 817PETE

P.m. sent :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

UCETAH said:


> IS THERE A TAX TIME SPECIAL FOR 2013?


Dont think so!

Companies come up with" sales pitch" like that whenever they need more business but WWK is already busy enough!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

UCETAH said:


> IS THERE A TAX TIME SPECIAL FOR 2013?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Dont think so!
> 
> Companies come up with" sales pitch" like that whenever they need more business but WWK is already busy enough!


ES NETA!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Other than buying straight from Dayton,
> 
> 
> Never been so happy with the quality, craftsmanship and timeliness that came with buying wheels from Wire Wheel King!
> 
> Thanks Charlie!
> 
> Now I have more wheels than rides!
> 
> :happysad:


_*ED TU SABES LAS REGLAS!!*_


----------



## Wire Wheel King

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*ED TU SABES LAS REGLAS!!*_


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
T--T--T


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*ED TU SABES LAS REGLAS!!*_


----------



## UCE*EP

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO FORT WORTH , TEXAS


----------



## kaos283

:thumbsup:


----------



## 306caddy

18" 100+ spoke for a fwd 97 sts. Black wires, chrome dish, gold nips, center, etc. shipped to Canada s7j 3m9?


----------



## 817PETE

:run: I'm ready


----------



## Wire Wheel King

817PETE said:


> :run: I'm ready


COMPLETE:thumbsup:


----------



## califas

Wire Wheel King said:


> COMPLETE:thumbsup:


Nice for the hoMie pete.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

DDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMM 
COMO CAMBIO DE CHONIS!!
UN SET PARA CADA DIA DE LA SEMANA!!!
:thumbsup:


Aztlan_Exile said:


>


----------



## EXCANDALOW

NICE SET PETE!!


Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO FORT WORTH , TEXAS


----------



## UCE*EP

Need a price on some cross lace like these, please PMME..


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


NICE LINE UP


----------



## 817PETE

EXCANDALOW said:


> NICE SET PETE!!


Thanks can't wait till I put them on the 76 glass house :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ALL READY TO SHIP 










GOING TO
RICHMOND ,CA
SALEM, OREGON
LAKE ELSINORE, CA
HUNTINGTON BEACH ,CA
ROSE MEAD, CA
MESA, ARIZONA
ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO
SAN ANTONIO,TEXAS
FORT WROTH, TEXAS
(PENDING) 
BAKERS FIELD, CA
BLYTHE, CA
PLEASANTON,CA

ANY ONE WHO WANTS THEM AND PAY,s FIRST FOR PENDING ORDERS THEY ARE READY AND YOURS


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> ALL READY TO SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO
> _*RICHMOND ,CA:run::h5::naughty:
> *_SALEM, OREGON
> LAKE ELSINORE, CA
> HUNTINGTON BEACH ,CA
> ROSE MEAD, CA
> MESA, ARIZONA
> ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO
> SAN ANTONIO,TEXAS
> FORT WROTH, TEXAS
> (PENDING)
> BAKERS FIELD, CA
> BLYTHE, CA
> PLEASANTON,CA
> 
> ANY ONE WHO WANTS THEM AND PAY,s FIRST FOR PENDING ORDERS THEY ARE READY AND YOURS


----------



## jjfrom713

So how much for them knockoffs shipped to77033


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

Wire Wheel King said:


> ALL READY TO SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO
> RICHMOND ,CA
> SALEM, OREGON
> LAKE ELSINORE, CA
> HUNTINGTON BEACH ,CA
> ROSE MEAD, CA
> MESA, ARIZONA
> _ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO
> _  SAN ANTONIO,TEXAS
> FORT WROTH, TEXAS
> (PENDING)
> BAKERS FIELD, CA
> BLYTHE, CA
> PLEASANTON,CA
> 
> ANY ONE WHO WANTS THEM AND PAY,s FIRST FOR PENDING ORDERS THEY ARE READY AND YOURS :h5: :h5:


----------



## califas

:h5: TTT


----------



## 6DEUCE6

I got my KO's this morning. Fast shipping. Packaged with care. Excellent communication. Charlie called me several times to let me know what was up with my order and when it was going out. He even called this morning to make sure that I got it. Now that's great customer service. Thanks again Charlie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO FORT WORTH , TEXAS


 What's the ticket on a set like this?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Wire Wheel King said:


> ALL READY TO SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO
> RICHMOND ,CA
> SALEM, OREGON
> LAKE ELSINORE, CA
> HUNTINGTON BEACH ,CA
> ROSE MEAD, CA
> MESA, ARIZONA
> ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO
> SAN ANTONIO,TEXAS
> FORT WROTH, TEXAS
> 
> (PENDING)
> BAKERS FIELD, CA
> BLYTHE, CA
> PLEASANTON,CA
> 
> ANY ONE WHO WANTS THEM AND PAY,s FIRST FOR PENDING ORDERS THEY ARE READY AND YOURS


How much to Atlanta


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> How much to Atlanta


P.M. SENT


----------



## LALO

Hello Charlie!


----------



## Texas Flood 81

Wire Wheel King said:


> ALL READY TO SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO
> RICHMOND ,CA
> SALEM, OREGON
> LAKE ELSINORE, CA
> HUNTINGTON BEACH ,CA
> ROSE MEAD, CA
> MESA, ARIZONA
> ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO
> *SAN ANTONIO,TEXAS*
> FORT WROTH, TEXAS
> (PENDING)
> BAKERS FIELD, CA
> BLYTHE, CA
> PLEASANTON,CA
> 
> ANY ONE WHO WANTS THEM AND PAY,s FIRST FOR PENDING ORDERS THEY ARE READY AND YOURS


 cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## streetplayer

wheels came out sick and look good on my 65 thanks charlie


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

Wire Wheel King said:


> COMING UP


how much for set like this but instead of the lip being black i want it engraved no knock offs or adapters needed 13s


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

Wire Wheel King said:


> ALL READY TO SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO
> RICHMOND ,CA
> SALEM, OREGON
> LAKE ELSINORE, CA
> HUNTINGTON BEACH ,CA
> ROSE MEAD, CA
> MESA, ARIZONA
> ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO
> SAN ANTONIO,TEXAS
> FORT WROTH, TEXAS
> (PENDING)
> BAKERS FIELD, CA
> BLYTHE, CA
> PLEASANTON,CA
> 
> ANY ONE WHO WANTS THEM AND PAY,s FIRST FOR PENDING ORDERS THEY ARE READY AND YOURS


Sets of 4 only? I need 5... Pm me price shipped to 97116 please...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Wire Wheel King said:


> P.M. SENT


thanks


----------



## Zoom

I need 5 also shipped to Las Vegas. Pm me please


----------



## Wire Wheel King

LALO said:


> Hello Charlie!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom

Do you have the locking adapters to go with the locking knock offs?


----------



## SPOOK82

Wire Wheel King said:


> ALL READY TO SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO
> RICHMOND ,CA
> SALEM, OREGON
> LAKE ELSINORE, CA
> HUNTINGTON BEACH ,CA
> ROSE MEAD, CA
> MESA, ARIZONA
> ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO
> SAN ANTONIO,TEXAS
> FORT WROTH, TEXAS
> (PENDING)
> BAKERS FIELD, CA
> BLYTHE, CA
> PLEASANTON,CA
> 
> ANY ONE WHO WANTS THEM AND PAY,s FIRST FOR PENDING ORDERS THEY ARE READY AND YOURS


.
How much shipped to 60625


----------



## LALO

Speechless :wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS . ENGRAVED RIMS ALMOST FINISHED


----------



## topless_66

Wire Wheel King said:


> COMPLETE:thumbsup:


Those look good.


----------



## special_k

What would be a price on 14x7 with candy blue spokes ?


----------



## 83bluemagic

HOW MUCH WITHOUT ENGRAVING 13X7


----------



## Zoom

How much for these with the WWK chips of course!








Pm me


----------



## UCE*EP

UCE*EP said:


> Need a price on some cross lace like these, please PMME..


I need a price on these 13's please


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:dunno:


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> how much for set like this but instead of the lip being black i want it engraved no knock offs or adapters needed 13s


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## 817PETE

got my wheels today they look very good thanks WIRE WHEEL KING :thumbsup:


----------



## Fo'Dando




----------



## Fo'Dando




----------



## califas

Got my kos today they look real good thanks again Charlie


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED READY FOR PLATING


----------



## LALO

Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Flood 81

Got my kos on friday they look great thanks again Charlie ........... cant wait to order my wheels


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

Wire Wheel King said:


> ALL READY TO SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO
> RICHMOND ,CA
> SALEM, OREGON
> LAKE ELSINORE, CA
> HUNTINGTON BEACH ,CA
> ROSE MEAD, CA
> MESA, ARIZONA
> ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO
> SAN ANTONIO,TEXAS
> FORT WROTH, TEXAS
> (PENDING)
> BAKERS FIELD, CA
> BLYTHE, CA
> PLEASANTON,CA
> 
> ANY ONE WHO WANTS THEM AND PAY,s FIRST FOR PENDING ORDERS THEY ARE READY AND YOURS


:thumbsup:...........


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*CARLOS call you mañana and will be there on thursday 7am 
might have a couple more order for you too*


----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS . ENGRAVED RIMS ALMOST FINISHED


 damn,,,,, lets see DAYTON do this!
ZENITHS GOT IT GOING ON!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

EXCANDALOW said:


> *CARLOS call you mañana and will be there on thursday 7am
> might have a couple more order for you too*


----------



## Big Karloz

Wire Wheel King said:


>


 whats the price on this????


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Looks good


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


>


:thumbsup:

just like i ordered them!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. SACRAMENTO CHAPTER


----------



## SHAMELE$$

how much shipped to 95673 bro, thanks!


----------



## frameoffz

:thumbsup:


Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. SACRAMENTO CHAPTER


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*THANKS SIR LOOK REALLY GOOD!!*_


----------



## cp_1961impala

Charley yeah I will go with the white knock offs - CP...


----------



## cp_1961impala

Nice thanks Wire Wheel King money well spent...

-CP


----------



## Wire Wheel King

cp_1961impala said:


> Nice thanks Wire Wheel King money well spent...
> 
> THANKS SEE YOU ON SUNDAY


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## jstplynya

how much for cross laced 2 14x7 and 2 14x5 for the rear to fit under skirts shipped to 80010


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Mr Cucho

SHAMELE$$ said:


> how much shipped to 95673 bro, thanks!


How much for a set of this 14x7 on 72 or 88 gold spokes ?


----------



## tone from 509

still HUSTLIN' said:


> Wire Wheel King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL READY TO SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO
> How much shipped to Washington 98901
> RICHMOND ,CA
> SALEM, OREGON
> LAKE ELSINORE, CA
> HUNTINGTON BEACH ,CA
> ROSE MEAD, CA
> MESA, ARIZONA
> _ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO
> _  SAN ANTONIO,TEXAS
> FORT WROTH, TEXAS
> (PENDING)
> BAKERS FIELD, CA
> BLYTHE, CA
> PLEASANTON,CA
> 
> ANY ONE WHO WANTS THEM AND PAY,s FIRST FOR PENDING ORDERS THEY ARE READY AND YOURS :h5: :h5:
Click to expand...


----------



## elchevrolet

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED PRODUCT GOING TO
> HOUSTON STYLES C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for some 13x7 crossed lace and powder coated Satin Jade Green is a Chrysler color, and shipped to Las Vegas 89147 thanks.


----------



## THESITUATION

How much for some 13 x7 72 cx lace rims only


----------



## OG BIGWILL

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> LOCAL RIDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO
> 
> STYLE CAR CLUB POMONA, CALIF


Thanks for the X-lace Charlie, finally got them mounted. Money well spent.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO LATIN KUSTOMS PASADENA, TEXAS


----------



## green ice

Called many times no answer, I guess there real busy


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

price check on 13x7 cross lace with locking k/o ? ship to 90220


----------



## Wire Wheel King

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> price check on 13x7 cross lace with locking k/o ? ship to 90220


P.M.SENT


----------



## Ra-Ra 62

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO LATIN KUSTOMS PASADENA, TEXAS



Thanks charlie!!! Cant wait to see them n person....


----------



## one_day_64

Price Check! 2 13x7, 2 13x5.5 chrome in 72spoke and in 100spoke shipped to 60506???


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> Thanks charlie!!! Cant wait to see them n person....


WHEELS SHIPPED :thumbsup:

















:thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283

Badass !


----------



## Crash1964

I am really confused I called Wire Wheel King about the allen nut locking KO's. They told me the brand new price but I have seen other people tryin to sell them for 1000 which is a lot more then the brand new ones. Help in try to understand?


----------



## kaos283

I beleive the one's at a 1000$ are the one's made by the previous Zenith company witch is now closed. A rare item if you would..

But i might be wrong.


----------



## Crash1964

Okay and those are better?


----------



## kaos283

350.00$ dollars better for something used from someone that cant offer customer service. I think not. 

Unless you are into collecting stuff. 

From what I read on here, some were made out of a cast and some machined. This could explain the price difference.

Can someone confirm this ?


----------



## raiderhater719

kaos283 said:


> 350.00$ dollars better for something used from someone that cant offer customer service. I think not.
> 
> Unless you are into collecting stuff.
> 
> From what I read on here, some were made out of a cast and some machined. This could explain the price difference.
> 
> Can someone confirm this ?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

kaos283 said:


> 350.00$ dollars better for something used from someone that cant offer customer service. I think not.
> 
> Unless you are into collecting stuff.
> 
> From what I read on here, some were made out of a cast and some machined. This could explain the price difference.
> 
> Can someone confirm this ?


 ALL K-OFFS ARE CAST AND ARE MADE IN A MOLD. THEN THEY GET MACHINED

TO PRINT AT LEAST IN THE U.S. I STARTED MACHINING K-OFFS IN THE 70,s


----------



## kaos283

Wire Wheel King said:


> ALL K-OFFS ARE CAST AND ARE MADE IN A MOLD. THEN THEY GET MACHINED
> 
> TO PRINT AT LEAST IN THE U.S. I STARTED MACHINING K-OFFS IN THE 70,s


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## og ron c

How much for a set of 13x7 all chrome with the super swept knock offs? Shipping is to 79762. Odessa Texas.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED READY FOR PLATING


:wow::wow:-----------------:wow::wow:


----------



## LALO

sweet!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS

Wire Wheel King said:


> :wow::wow:-----------------:wow::wow:


:thumbsup::drama:Waiting for mine......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. SACRAMENTO CHAPTER


nice


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> Thanks charlie!!! Cant wait to see them n person....


nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow:---------------------------------------:wow:-------------------------------------------:wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

BADD ASSS RIGHT THERE!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

Got my KO's in today. They look great.. Thanks charlie!!!


----------



## 86 Limited

price check 100 spoke 13 inch with the zenith style KO's with the gold ring like u posted a few pages back and price check on 17 inch 100 spoke standards with 3 bar KO's all chrome. thanks


----------



## LALO

TTT


----------



## imgntnschgo

LALO said:


> TTT


Lalo close your eyes, take a deep breath, blow in blow out(no ****)..relax...there almost on the way


----------



## LALO

imgntnschgo said:


> Lalo close your eyes, take a deep breath, blow in blow out(no ****)..relax...there almost on the way


Ha!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> :wow:---------------------------------------:wow:-------------------------------------------:wow:


FEW MORE DAYS


----------



## raiderhater719

Wut up Charlie any progress pics of my rims?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up Charlie any progress pics of my rims?


NEXT WEEK


----------



## raiderhater719

Wire Wheel King said:


> NEXT WEEK


:thumbsup:


----------



## OGTokenWhiteBoy

TTMFT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO TOGETHER C.C. BERWYN, ILLINOIS







































2ND SET


----------



## LALO




----------



## green reaper

nice


----------



## raiderhater719

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ORIGINAL ZENITH FOUNDER JAMES CRAIG

REST IN PEACE 2-16-24 / 5-5-06

THANKS FOR SUPPORTING THE ORIGINAL ZENITH CREW.

WIRE WHEEL KING / CAMPBELL ,CALIFORNIA


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO TOGETHER C.C. BERWYN, ILLINOIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2ND SET


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

FROM STANDARDS:thumbsdown:










TO REVERSE:thumbsup:


----------



## eriks66

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> :thumbsup:


How much for a set of five 72s Cross Lanes same all chrome with them locking kos engravings on the lips and hubs and ko's same as pic? Shipp to 73119 pm me thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up Charlie any progress pics of my rims?


GOING TO RUTHLESS KUSTOMS C.C. COLORADO SPRINGS, Co


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST PICKED UP WE EVEN WORK ON SUNDAYS

A SET OF FIVE ON THE WORKS


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ALMOST FINISHED

GOING TO ST HELENE'S,OREGON


----------



## SupremePA

:thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283

Whats the ticket on those ?


----------



## LALO

Got our wheels! Thank You Charlie and The Wire Wheel King Crew! 
from TOGETHER Chicago!


----------



## kaos283

Wire Wheel King said:


> ALMOST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO ST HELENE'S,OREGON


What's the ticket on those, full colored dish.

Thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

kaos283 said:


> What's the ticket on those, full colored dish.
> 
> Thanks


 PM SENT


----------



## CAJIGAS 58

How much for x-lace all chrome 13x7


----------



## hurtfeelings

Price check set of all chrome 14x7 reverse x-laced with locking zenith knock off shipped to 85042


----------



## CAJIGAS 58

did u get my last pm with all my info let me know thanx


----------



## Wire Wheel King

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> did u get my last pm with all my info let me know thanx


:thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63

Charley, How much for a set like these in White? 13x7 rev with nothing on the chrome band in the middle of hub ,just the rims?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

maguilera63 said:


> Charley, How much for a set like these in White? 13x7 rev with nothing on the chrome band in the middle of hub ,just the rims?


Getting another set are we?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

maguilera63 said:


> Charley, How much for a set like these in White? 13x7 rev with nothing on the chrome band in the middle of hub ,just the rims?



YOU ARE A A-1 CUSTOMER . WE HAVE LOTS OF THEM CALL THE SHOP:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SET WITH BLACK LOGOS GOING TO GUADALUPE C.C.



Guadalupe, Ca









13" cross GOING TO PADRINOS C.C EAST BAY
READY FOR PICK UP
THANKS TO ALL THE PADRINOS FOR CHOOSING W.W.K. THE ONLY ORIGINAL CAMPBELL CREW


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO AZTECA C.C. EAST BAY
READY TO ROLL


----------



## SouthSide76

Wire Wheel King said:


> SET WITH BLACK LOGOS GOING TO GUADALUPE C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> Guadalupe, Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13" cross GOING TO PADRINOS C.C EAST BAY
> READY FOR PICK UP
> THANKS TO ALL THE PADRINOS FOR CHOOSING W.W.K. THE ONLY ORIGINAL CAMPBELL CREW


How much for 5 - 2 bar straight like these with white chips shipped to 64083


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO AZTECA C.C. EAST BAY
> READY TO ROLL


IS THIS FOR A PURPLE VAN?


----------



## maguilera63

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Getting another set are we?



Yes, sir. I need some for the Black caprice. I want to get the rims so I can match the paint. Its going all white to match my yukon...


----------



## shystie69

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO AZTECA C.C. EAST BAY
> READY TO ROLL


:nicoderm:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO CANADA


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*TTT FOR WWK:wave:*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Dammit gonna have to get me a set... You take credit cards Charlie? LOL


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SUP CARLOS WHATS NEW!!


----------



## 86 Limited

Wire Wheel King said:


> SET WITH BLACK LOGOS GOING TO GUADALUPE C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> Guadalupe, Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13" cross GOING TO PADRINOS C.C EAST BAY
> READY FOR PICK UP
> THANKS TO ALL THE PADRINOS FOR CHOOSING W.W.K. THE ONLY ORIGINAL CAMPBELL CREW



are these 13x7 72 spoke cross-laced? how much for these wheels just like this, same knockoffs and chips, but with an engraved style ring on the hub shipped to 95818?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

86 Limited said:


> are these 13x7 72 spoke cross-laced? how much for these wheels just like this, same knockoffs and chips, but with an engraved style ring on the hub shipped to 95818?


P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## rIdaho

How much for two all-chrome, standard, 14X6's shipped to 83814? PM. Thanx!


----------



## EL KOLORADO

Wire Wheel King said:


> SET WITH BLACK LOGOS GOING TO GUADALUPE C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> Guadalupe, Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13" cross GOING TO PADRINOS C.C EAST BAY
> READY FOR PICK UP
> THANKS TO ALL THE PADRINOS FOR CHOOSING W.W.K. THE ONLY ORIGINAL CAMPBELL CREW



HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THESE AND LOCAL PICK UP...!??


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Wire Wheel King said:


> HOT SUMMER SPECIALS!!!!!
> 
> 
> AS YOU KNOW WE DO OUR SPECIALS THROUGH OUT THE YEAR.
> THANKS TO ALL OF OUR LAYITLOW, WEBSITE CUSTOMERS AND ALL CUSTOMER REFERRALS.
> AT THIS TIME WE ARE OFFERING 13X7 REVERSE CROSS LACE WITH ALL POWDER COATED RIMS
> AND HUBS INCLUDING SPOKES IF NEEDED FOR $1400.00 INCLUDING ALL EXISTING HARDWARE.
> LOTS OF INVENTORY IN STOCK
> 
> THANKS
> w.w.k.



Is that including Kos and adapters Charlie?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Is that including Kos and adapters Charlie?


ALL P.M,S SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

HOT SUMMER SPECIALS!!!!!


AS YOU KNOW WE DO OUR SPECIALS THROUGH OUT THE YEAR. 
THANKS TO ALL OF OUR LAYITLOW, WEBSITE CUSTOMERS AND ALL CUSTOMER REFERRALS.
AT THIS TIME WE ARE OFFERING 13X7 REVERSE CROSS LACE WITH ALL POWDER COATED RIMS (HIGH GLOSS COLORS ONLY)
AND HUBS INCLUDING SPOKES IF NEEDED FOR $1400.00 INCLUDING ALL EXISTING HARDWARE.
LOTS OF INVENTORY IN STOCK

THANKS
w.w.k.


----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> HOT SUMMER SPECIALS!!!!!
> 
> 
> AS YOU KNOW WE DO OUR SPECIALS THROUGH OUT THE YEAR.
> THANKS TO ALL OF OUR LAYITLOW, WEBSITE CUSTOMERS AND ALL CUSTOMER REFERRALS.
> AT THIS TIME WE ARE OFFERING 13X7 REVERSE CROSS LACE WITH ALL POWDER COATED RIMS (HIGH GLOSS COLORS ONLY)
> AND HUBS INCLUDING SPOKES IF NEEDED FOR $1400.00 INCLUDING ALL EXISTING HARDWARE.
> LOTS OF INVENTORY IN STOCK
> 
> THANKS
> w.w.k.


DAMN!
ANOTHER WHEEL COMPANY CHARGES ALMOST TWICE THAT FOR "PAINTED RIMS" NOT POWDER COAT!


----------



## texas12064

Can u post color samples to choose from because I didn't see any on your website? Do the smooth two prong knockoffs come with the set of wheels? And are the locking knockoffs extra?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> HOT SUMMER SPECIALS!!!!!
> 
> 
> AS YOU KNOW WE DO OUR SPECIALS THROUGH OUT THE YEAR.
> THANKS TO ALL OF OUR LAYITLOW, WEBSITE CUSTOMERS AND ALL CUSTOMER REFERRALS.
> AT THIS TIME WE ARE OFFERING 13X7 REVERSE CROSS LACE WITH ALL POWDER COATED RIMS (HIGH GLOSS COLORS ONLY)
> AND HUBS INCLUDING SPOKES IF NEEDED FOR $1400.00 INCLUDING ALL EXISTING HARDWARE.
> LOTS OF INVENTORY IN STOCK
> 
> THANKS
> w.w.k.


Looking good WWK Charlie,Leni and crew wishing you guys the best


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS 

HUBS GOING OUT FOR A TOUCH OF GOLD:wow:

GOING TO BAKERSFIELD,CA


















JUST FINISHED

2ND SET GOING TO CLOVIS,CA


















JUST FINISHED

GOING TO SACRAMENTO,CA

SEE YOU ON SUNDAY MIKE









THANKS W.W.K


----------



## luckygz

What up charlie it's Luciano from Bakersfield the hub n knock offs look real good can't wait for the finished product u guys do some quality work over there thanx for everything!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

luckygz said:


> What up charlie it's Luciano from Bakersfield the hub n knock offs look real good can't wait for the finished product u guys do some quality work over there thanx for everything!


 will be ready next week:thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66

Damn, those look good.



Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Money is in the mail can't wait to get my package Charlie thanks again buddy!!!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Couple more weeks and ill be puttin in an order too!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

WILL BE COMPLETE TOMORROW


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> WILL BE COMPLETE TOMORROW


??


----------



## SupremePA

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> WILL BE COMPLETE TOMORROW


I love the color! Can't wait!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> HUBS GOING OUT FOR A TOUCH OF GOLD:wow:
> 
> GOING TO BAKERSFIELD,CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED
> 
> 2ND SET GOING TO CLOVIS,CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO SACRAMENTO,CA
> 
> SEE YOU ON SUNDAY MIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS W.W.K


Charlie your chromer's finish is top notch hard to beat!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> WILL BE COMPLETE TOMORROW



JUST FINISHED

GOING TO ELK GROVE, CA

2-13"x5.5
2-13"x7 REVERSE


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Thanks for showing me around the shop today, Charlie, You guys do good and quality work!!!
Can't wait to get my new wheel set that i just ordered!!!

Marvin Ancheta


----------



## SupremePA

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO ELK GROVE, CA
> 
> 2-13"x5.5
> 2-13"x7 REVERSE


Great job Charlie & WWK crew! Can't wait to see them on the 60 drop Rollin though thee 916.


----------



## 86 Limited

SupremePA said:


> Great job Charlie & WWK crew! Can't wait to see them on the 60 drop Rollin though thee 916.


well then maybe i just might see it in person cruising thru old town sac.


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO ELK GROVE, CA
> 
> 2-13"x5.5
> 2-13"x7 REVERSE


Hella dope. Gonna look proper on the Rag V


----------



## HM WREKN82

Good job WWK crew , you guys do a great job!! Can't wait too Get mine!!! :inout:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

SupremePA said:


> Great job Charlie & WWK crew! Can't wait to see them on the 60 drop Rollin though thee 916.


these wheels got shine your chromer is top notch


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*LOOKS GOOD CHARLIE!!!*_


----------



## Wire Wheel King

EXCANDALOW said:


> View attachment 660195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*LOOKS GOOD CHARLIE!!!*_


Nice SER II,s


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> Nice SER II,s


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS 

HUBS GOING OUT FOR A TOUCH OF GOLD:wow:

GOING TO BAKERSFIELD,CA


















HERE IS THE TOUCH OF GOLD:wow:


----------



## Tage

elchevrolet said:


> Wire Wheel King said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED PRODUCT GOING TO
> HOUSTON STYLES C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for some 13x7 crossed lace and powder coated Satin Jade Green is a Chrysler color, and shipped to Las Vegas 89147 thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> How much for a set like this, same color, hubs the same way just with twisted spoke?
Click to expand...


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> HUBS GOING OUT FOR A TOUCH OF GOLD:wow:
> 
> GOING TO BAKERSFIELD,CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS THE TOUCH OF GOLD:wow:



Wow... Those are badd ass .. How much for a set like this ??


----------



## Low60impala

x2


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Have you guys done any powder coated wheels in Colonial yellow ? It's a Cadillac color


----------



## jesse707

Thanks charlie cant wait see pics of my 14s tomorrow just in time for some shows thanks, jesse


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

TWO SETS GOING TO NEW DESIRE C.C. NOR CAL


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> TWO SETS GOING TO NEW DESIRE C.C. NOR CAL



Finished them today SUNDAY::thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTMFT FOR WWK!!!


----------



## chi-town

Wire Wheel King said:


> Finished them today SUNDAY::thumbsup:


How much for a set of these 13x7 rims only? im in Texas 78628


----------



## Wire Wheel King

chi-town said:


> How much for a set of these 13x7 rims only? im in Texas 78628


P.M.SENT


----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> HUBS GOING OUT FOR A TOUCH OF GOLD:wow:
> 
> GOING TO BAKERSFIELD,CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS THE TOUCH OF GOLD:wow:


DAMN! THOSE ARE NICE!!


----------



## Low60impala

MR.59 said:


> DAMN! THOSE ARE NICE!!


what is the prize for those just like this


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.59 said:


> DAMN! THOSE ARE NICE!!


X2 Badass wheels!!!

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> HUBS GOING OUT FOR A TOUCH OF GOLD:wow:
> 
> GOING TO BAKERSFIELD,CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED
> 
> 2ND SET GOING TO CLOVIS,CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO SACRAMENTO,CA
> 
> SEE YOU ON SUNDAY MIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS W.W.K


very nice pics WWK!!!!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO SHORTIES HYDRAULICS HOUSTON, TEXAS


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Keep on busting out wheels WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


>


very classy WWK


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## HM WREKN82

Still waiting patiently.....:happysad:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

On the works

GOING TO EMPIRE'S FINEST


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Sweet!!


----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> On the works
> 
> GOING TO EMPIRE'S FINEST


DAMN NICE!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

HM WREKN82 said:


> Still waiting patiently.....:happysad:


JUST FINISHED

GOING TO CARNALES UNIDOS, C.C FRESNO CHAPTER


----------



## HM WREKN82

Thanks, Charlie for post the pics. They look Good!!:thumbsup:
Can't wait to get them.....


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO CARNALES UNIDOS, C.C FRESNO CHAPTER


Nice chrome!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO CARNALES UNIDOS, C.C FRESNO CHAPTER


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT FOR WWK & CREW


----------



## SJRaider18

Why the name change from zenith?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SJRaider18 said:


> Why the name change from zenith?



WE CHANGED IT THE DAY OUR BOSS PASSED AWAY IN 2006

WE DO NOT NEED THE LAW ON OUR ASS


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Very understandable.


----------



## HM WREKN82

Thanks, Charlie & WWK crew. Received my Rims earlier with no problem. Rims came out really great!! Nice doing business with your company.Looking foward on doing more in the future. Thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO A SOLO RIDER  

SURPRISE, ARIZONA


----------



## 623 ROLLER

:thumbsup: Thanks Charlie, they look good!


----------



## Mr.Brown

Thanks again for your help today Charlie, it was great meeting you today.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK still banging out sets of wheels TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## WESTBOUND93

How much for some 13x7s with candy blue spokes and chip . 2 wing.no tires To 90301


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WESTBOUND93 said:


> How much for some 13x7s with candy blue spokes and chip . 2 wing.no tires To 90301


P.M. SENT


----------



## ghostsd13

Thanks for the knockoffs Charlie, better than I expected. Looking forward to doing business with you again.


----------



## abelblack65

How much for set of locking k.o.'s


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED 

GOING TO GOODTIMES C.C. HAWAII CHAPTER

mililani, hawaii


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Very nice!!!


----------



## califas

Was up charlie how much for a set of Multicolored chips lmk thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WANT TO UP GRADE YOUR WHEELS

HERE IS A EXTRA SET (NOT YET PLATED)


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## SP69

What is the number to the shop?


----------



## SP69

Pm me please


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SP69 said:


> What is the number to the shop?


   ​


----------



## Wire Wheel King

On the WORKS

GOING TO EMPIRE"S FINEST C.C.

PERRIS,CA


----------



## JERRI

I LOVE THE WAY THEY R COMING OUT MY HUBBY WILL BE VERY HAPPY THANKS


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Those look good Charlie


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow: :wow::wow:


----------



## Five-O Kustoms

_Thanks charlie they look really nice can't wait to get them and put it on my 62 chevy impala. i will keep you posted on my other members that wants to buy rims and send them your way. have a good and safe weekend. ALOHA GOODTIMES CAR CLUB HAWAII...........................

_


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JERRI said:


> I LOVE THE WAY THEY R COMING OUT MY HUBBY WILL BE VERY HAPPY THANKS


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Very nice Charlie your gold looks good while I saw some 13x7's on another thread for sale and they don't look as bright more copper looking.


----------



## rsanchez26

Charlie what's up this is rude dog from Chicago Looking for some two ear straight knoffs let me know Tex 224-723-2015


----------



## Wire Wheel King

rsanchez26 said:


> Charlie what's up this is rude dog from Chicago Looking for some two ear straight knoffs let me know Tex 224-723-2015


 Pm Sent


----------



## 86 Limited

17x7 all chrome str8 lace with recessed 3 prongs and chips?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:]


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO NEW ZEALAND


Look at that chrome and gold baddest wheel company on the planet TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## maguilera63

Hey Charley, Any update on my wheels?:thumbsup:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Look at that chrome and gold baddest wheel company on the planet TTT WWK


How much for those on 14 72 and 100 prices


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## magoo

TTT.....For WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED / GOING TO

 GOOD TIMES C.C. TUCSON CHAPTER

ARIZONA




























ON THE WORKS

GOING TO MESA, ARIZONA


----------



## magoo

Thank you Charlie!....... GoodTimes CC Tucson will soon be rolling on a set of cross lace all chrome 13s. 
Customer will be very happy!:thumbsup:
Magoo


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Charlie man you just don't stop you are the baddest wheel man on the planet classic chrome going to Tucson and snow in Mesa


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Beautiful wheels


----------



## solid citizen

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED / GOING TO
> 
> GOOD TIMES C.C. TUCSON CHAPTER
> 
> ARIZONA


:shocked:


----------



## 86 az regal

THANKS CHARLIE CANT WAIT LOOKS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## 46'Areosedan

I screwed up and didn't order my wheels from the WWK. As soon as I get my money back from dayton, I'll place my order:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO NEW ZEALAND


----------



## MR.59

46'Areosedan said:


> I screwed up and didn't order my wheels from the WWK. As soon as I get my money back from dayton, I'll place my order:thumbsup:


WHAT HAPPENED WITH DAYTON,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 46'Areosedan

MR.59 said:


> WHAT HAPPENED WITH DAYTON,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Well 2 weeks ago i got my wheels and they were fine. But the k/o's that came with the wheels had visible maching marks, small dents, bubbling on the chrome, and one got nicked on the edge during shipping. So I sent pics to Todd and told him why did I get shitty k/o's and was told that they got past quality control and I should have not received those. I also told him that he physically inspect the 3-ear k/o's that I had ordered last month and he agreed. Well 2 days ago I get them and they looked worse then the set that can with the wheels. The chrome was peeling, pitted, faded, and they looked reworked. So I take pics and send them to Todd. I called him again and told him what kind of joke is this? So in the end I talked to brad because I had told Todd that I don't want their shitty wheels and give me a full refund. So brad tells me that Todd had picked out a and set them aside. But as brad explained to me that the guy in shipping was supposed to ship me the set that Todd picked out but instead went to the reject pile and sent me those. So I told brad there is nothing they can do for me and want my money back in full. So he agreed and hopefully he keeps his word.


----------



## Ahhwataday

Damn man that sucks but thanks for lettin us know


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED / GOING TO
> 
> GOOD TIMES C.C. TUCSON CHAPTER
> 
> ARIZONA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO MESA, ARIZONA


the white ones are gonna be sick


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Charlie it was good seeing you and Leni the other day


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> the white ones are gonna be sick


:thumbsup:-----------:thumbsup:-----------------:thumbsup:-----------------:thumbsup:-------------:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Chrome locking KO with white cap?


----------



## 1lolinc

JUST FINISHED / GOING TO

 GOOD TIMES C.C. TUCSON CHAPTER

ARIZONA


























LOOKS BAD ASS FELLAS, THANKS FOR YOUR QUICK AND HARD WORK. (TUCSON) IS GOING Z-TOWN


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

1lolinc said:


> JUST FINISHED / GOING TO
> 
> GOOD TIMES C.C. TUCSON CHAPTER
> 
> ARIZONA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS BAD ASS FELLAS, THANKS FOR YOUR QUICK AND HARD WORK. (TUCSON) IS GOING Z-TOWN


beautiful set you got there lollnc you won't be sorry. Long time no hear. Charlie is as classy as his wheels never anything but professionalism from him TTT WWK!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## JROLL

Those whites are beautiful


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JROLL said:


> Those whites are beautiful


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## dodgers_fan

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO NEW ZEALAND


How much for set like this 13" ??


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Keep knocking them wheels out Charlie


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63

Got my rims.... GREAT JOB to charlie and his crew...







:thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Badass!!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Wire Wheel King

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> Thanks Charlie
> View attachment 773106
> View attachment 773122



:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

YA MERO CARLOS!?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

LOTS ON THE WORKS


----------



## plague

Unmatched quality


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

X2


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GETTING READY FOR THE TEJANO SUPER SHOW/ TEXAS


----------



## 210callejeros

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO NEW ZEALAND


How much for a set of these shipped to 78228


----------



## 46'Areosedan

When's the best time to call the shop to place an order?


----------



## 925rider

46'Areosedan said:


> When's the best time to call the shop to place an order?


Ive always had luck before 2pm.. they start early to leave early


----------



## 46'Areosedan

925rider said:


> Ive always had luck before 2pm.. they start early to leave early


Cool thanks for the info:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GETTING READY FOR THE TEJANO SUPER SHOW/ TEXAS


I like it WWK! gonna look good when they are finished


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GETTING READY FOR THE TEJANO SUPER SHOW/ TEXAS


K-OFFS NOW FINISHED


----------



## 65Imp_ss

Wire Wheel King said:


> K-OFFS NOW FINISHED


TTT For WWK.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> K-OFFS NOW FINISHED


very nice who did the engraving


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SHIPPED TODAY

GOING TO SALINAS,CA


----------



## cheechaz87

Mr.Outstanding64 said:


> How much would a set like this cost?


Hey whats up man can u send me a pm on the price on some like these? and is it more or less for other colors? thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

cheechaz87 said:


> Hey whats up man can u send me a pm on the price on some like these? and is it more or less for other colors? thanks


 P.M. SENT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> SHIPPED TODAY
> 
> GOING TO SALINAS,CA


Can't go wrong with classic chrome!


----------



## evil70chevy73

wish I had $$$


----------



## EXCANDALOW

carlos ya mero?:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

AN OTHER BLACK SET ON THE WORKS

GOING TO ROSAMOND,CA / SOLO RIDER


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> AN OTHER BLACK SET ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO ROSAMOND,CA / SOLO RIDER


TTT WWK black and chrome looking good


----------



## Wire Wheel King

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> TTT WWK black and chrome looking good










:thumbsup:


----------



## Dino 64

How much for a set of four 14x6, 100 spoke, all chrome? Are the spokes and nipples stainless? Are the accessories included in the price?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsup:


Finished wheels looking sweet


----------



## Tami at Zeus

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Finished wheels looking sweet


 HIGH/FIVE Ernie, Charlie's wheels always look sweet!!! He just got a new customer Aerosedan, tell him to sprinkle a little extra sugar there!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Tami said:


> HIGH/FIVE Ernie, Charlie's wheels always look sweet!!! He just got a new customer Aerosedan, tell him to sprinkle a little extra sugar there!!!!


I like that TTT for Charlie and Pat real machinist doing all there own drilling real craftsman working their trade


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GETTING READY FOR THE TEJANO SUPER SHOW/ TEXAS


HUBS ARE CHROMED, RIMS JUST FINISHED


----------



## EXCANDALOW

carlos...... Edwin going up there can he pick up my stuff and ill paypal you ?


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Tami said:


> HIGH/FIVE Ernie, Charlie's wheels always look sweet!!! He just got a new customer Aerosedan, tell him to sprinkle a little extra sugar there!!!!


Not a customer yet. Been a few weeks and I'm still waiting on a price :banghead: the shop must be very busy


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

46'Areosedan said:


> Not a customer yet. Been a few weeks and I'm still waiting on a price :banghead: the shop must be very busy


Call him at the shop Mon. - Fri. before 2 pm you won't be disappointed baddest wheels on the planet!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King;]







:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Wire Wheel King;]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Looking good WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> HUBS ARE CHROMED, RIMS JUST FINISHED


READY FOR THE TEJANO SHOW TEXAS


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY FOR THE TEJANO SHOW TEXAS


Nice engraving WWK! Who did the engraving? I like their style


----------



## 46'Areosedan

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED / READY FOR PLATING:wow:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED / READY FOR PLATING:wow:


Nice detail by the engraver


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## fantamonte

Wire Wheel King said:


> SHIPPED TODAY
> 
> GOING TO SALINAS,CA


How much for a set identical to these? Shipped to 93427 PM me when you chance...thanks!


----------



## homies88

@ wire wheel king 
Looking for a set of these knockoffs for a customer pm me when u have a chance


----------



## Wire Wheel King

homies88 said:


> @ wire wheel king
> Looking for a set of these knockoffs for a customer pm me when u have a chance



P.M.SENT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK no sign of slowing down keep it up Charlie not the first time ppl have tried to bad mouth you those who know the real deal know . I'm gonna try to stop by this week


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## fantamonte

fantamonte said:


> How much for a set identical to these? Shipped to 93427 PM me when you chance...thanks!


Price???


----------



## Wire Wheel King

fantamonte said:


> Price???



P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## magoo

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsup:


Charlie...PM sent! Need a price quote please.

Thanks in advance!
Magoo


----------



## Wire Wheel King

magoo said:


> Charlie...PM sent! Need a price quote please.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Magoo


 P.M.SENT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span>


TTT WWK


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Ahhhh, that's cool Ernie!!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Tami said:


> Ahhhh, that's cool Ernie!!!!!


its Charlie's hope he doesn't mind me putting Jim back on top!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK for not closing its doors don't believe the BS that is being said 30+ years of building wheels no sign of slowing down now


----------



## magana75

TTT WWK


----------



## PIMPALA*916

How much for a set just like this shipped to Sacramento 95823?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

PIMPALA*916 said:


> How much for a set just like this shipped to Sacramento 95823?
> View attachment 884145


P.M.SENT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*CARLOS YA ESTAN LISTOS ???
*


----------



## magoo

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> TTT WWK for not closing its doors don't believe the BS that is being said 30+ years of building wheels no sign of slowing down now


Thats right!!!!.......... Charile and the crew still building beautiful wheels!
To The Top for WIRE WHEEL KING! :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## 65Imp_ss

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## hooliauto

That looks like my cuzzin Big Rays car.. Cant tell if thats a Rebirth Plaque


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ENGRAVING JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB
> 
> FRANCENice work WWK


Nice work WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ENGRAVING JUST FINISHED

GOING TO LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB

FRANCE


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

No bull, just some clean ass wheels!

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Aztlan_Exile said:


> No bull, just some clean ass wheels!
> 
> TTT


x2


----------



## shystie69

Wire Wheel King said:


> ENGRAVING JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB
> 
> FRANCE


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

EXCANDALOW said:


> *CARLOS YA ESTAN LISTOS ???
> *


 READY :wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY :wow:


Pura feria contigo Jose


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY :wow:


chignon carlos!!! I don't care what they say about you you alright in my book


----------



## EXCANDALOW

implala66 said:


> Pura feria contigo Jose


neta


----------



## SHINGO

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY FOR THE TEJANO SHOW TEXAS


How much for a set


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SHINGO said:


> How much for a set


P.M.sent


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY :wow:


Very nice Charlie


----------



## SHINGO

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY :wow:


Pm me please


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SHINGO said:


> Pm me please



2nd P.M. SENT Thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow: WHAT THE _ _ _ K_ REMOVE THIS _ _ _ T


----------



## aguilera620

How much for a set of 14x7 with zenith style straight dome spinner. With black on outer rim like this? Shipped to 67801?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Wire Wheel King said:


> :wow: WHAT THE _ _ _ K_ REMOVE THIS _ _ _ T


 Charlie, I think you should of kept that posted, it clearly states the posing!!! I wanted to look at it again because I thought that was crazy and then it disappeared.


----------



## LALO

TTMFT WWK! ?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


>


ttt WWK


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> :wow: WHAT THE _ _ _ K_ REMOVE THIS _ _ _ T


my bad thought it was made for your rims that's what came up when i typed WWK. it was not intentional.:nosad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY :wow:


:shocked:

:fool2:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Nice pieces WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Happy Holidays from the Wire Wheel King!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

HAPPY THANKSGIVING Charlie & Leni!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Wire-Wheel...3163bf&vxp=mtr do you have the missing chip charlie? the sale only has 3. pm me thank you


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

http://www.wirewheelking.com/:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:







:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK!!!


----------



## 925rider

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:



hey... those are on my glasshouse


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

925rider said:


> hey... those are on my glasshouse


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


love that red and gold with the caddy chip


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> love that red and gold with the caddy chip


:yes:


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :shocked:
> 
> :fool2:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


>


TTT WWK


----------



## backyard916

Nice work wwk team


----------



## magoo

Very very nice!..........To The Top for WWK
Top notch work as always


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WORKING LATE NIGHT

LOTS ON THE WORKS

RIMS JUST FINISHED ,HUBS AND K-OFFS ON THE WORKS



















JUST FINISHED/ NEED TO SEAL




























READY TO SHIP KEY WEST, FLORIDA




























NOW BUILDING

GOING TO FRANCE MORE PIC,S IN A FEW


----------



## toker1

Those ko's and hubs r bad ass!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

[QUOTEWire Wheel King;18249850]WORKING LATE NIGHT

LOTS ON THE WORKS

RIMS JUST FINISHED ,HUBS AND K-OFFS ON THE WORKS



















JUST FINISHED/ NEED TO SEAL




























READY TO SHIP KEY WEST, FLORIDA




























NOW BUILDING

GOING TO FRANCE MORE PIC,S IN A FEW








[/QUOTE]

Absolutely beautiful wheels Charlie great work!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup: The best wheels being made out there ttt Charlie:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> WORKING LATE NIGHT
> 
> LOTS ON THE WORKS
> 
> RIMS JUST FINISHED ,HUBS AND K-OFFS ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED/ NEED TO SEAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY TO SHIP KEY WEST, FLORIDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW BUILDING
> 
> GOING TO FRANCE MORE PIC,S IN A FEW


Very nice WWK your engraver is putting it down!


----------



## dcntone

Wire Wheel King said:


> WORKING LATE NIGHT
> 
> LOTS ON THE WORKS
> 
> RIMS JUST FINISHED ,HUBS AND K-OFFS ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED/ NEED TO SEAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY TO SHIP KEY WEST, FLORIDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW BUILDING
> 
> GOING TO FRANCE MORE PIC,S IN A FEW


looking good wwk!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS / GOING TO

ST CLAIRS FINEST CAR CLUB

CLEVELAND,OHIO


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS / GOING TO
> 
> ST CLAIRS FINEST CAR CLUB
> 
> CLEVELAND,OHIO


Very nice WWK another set being made. Now that's how it's done


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


red caps looking good


----------



## dcntone

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS / GOING TO
> 
> ST CLAIRS FINEST CAR CLUB
> 
> CLEVELAND,OHIO


rims and hubs look sic! cant wait for finished product...my experience dealing with wwk has been nothing but exceptional


----------



## tone from 509

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Lookin good cant wait to see um done


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


can u pm me a price a timeframe on 13" 72 spoke cross lace with this style knock off engraved hub engraved and outer lip engraved


----------



## Wire Wheel King

6TRAE_DROP said:


> can u pm me a price a timeframe on 13" 72 spoke cross lace with this style knock off engraved hub engraved and outer lip engraved


 P.M. SENT


----------



## implala66

Charlie here are the pics of the hub..................


----------



## HustlerSpank

nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6TRAE_DROP said:


> can u pm me a price a timeframe on 13" 72 spoke cross lace with this style knock off engraved hub engraved and outer lip engraved


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO ELK GROVE, CA
> 
> 2-13"x5.5
> 2-13"x7 REVERSE










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

streetplayer said:


> wheels came out sick and look good on my 65 thanks charlie
> View attachment 623974
> View attachment 623975
> View attachment 623976
> View attachment 623977










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST PICKED UP
> 
> GOING TO NUESTRO ESTILO C.C. VISALIA, CALIF


TTT V-TOWN


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


those look sweet


----------



## Wire Wheel King

THANKS MIKE FOR STOPPING BY TODAY

THE 64 LOOKS GREAT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> THANKS MIKE FOR STOPPING BY TODAY
> 
> THE 64 LOOKS GREAT


Looking good Charlie


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> TTT V-TOWN


nice looking wheel


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


>


Gotta love the classic chrome simple but classy


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> This is a set of 14x7 reverse crosslace 72 spoke,engraved k-offs and hubs.The hubs were made custom as you can see.


Charlie the product you have put out through the years is just amazing!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> These are 14x7 reverse gold center.They are going to a member of the Viejitos East Bay California.


Looking good


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Here is a set of custom 13x7 crosslace,going to the Lone Star State,Texas.
> Our second best selling state for 72 spoke.California is number one.


i think this engraver is taking it to the next level look at all that detail!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Charlie hope you don't mind I was just reminiscing at all the beautiful work that you have put out over the years and this was only going back about 5 years ! I could only imagine 25 years before that!


----------



## 65Imp_ss

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK Charlie the baddest wire wheel man on the planet!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow:


----------



## tone from 509

Looks good wwk cant wait to get them


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST SHIPPED/ GOING TO

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. / YAKIMA, WASHINGTON


----------



## Johnny 64

Price on something like the red ones


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST SHIPPED/ GOING TO
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. / YAKIMA, WASHINGTON


those are beautiful Charlie!!!!! TTT WWK


----------



## tone from 509

TTT WIRE WHEEL KING THOSE RIMS R SICK CANT WAIT TO GET UM


----------



## commondzrzC.C

How much for those red ones above..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST SHIPPED/ GOING TO
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. / YAKIMA, WASHINGTON


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST SHIPPED/ GOING TO
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. / YAKIMA, WASHINGTON


Perfect amount of color and chrome and in the right places! Tone uou got some badass wheels nice design you're gonna be the talk of the town! Charlie you outdid yourself!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED / WE WILL DROP SHIP TODAY:wow:

GOING TO TRACY, CA / SOLO RIDER


----------



## sj_sharx4

Wow. Like that Charlie?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO SAINT CLAIRES FINEST C.C.

CLEAVLAND, OHIO


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## dcntone

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO SAINT CLAIRES FINEST C.C.
> 
> CLEAVLAND, OHIO


 wheels look awesome Charlie keep up the high quality work...cant wait to put em on my droptop! thanks Charlie your wheels are killing the competition!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

dcntone said:


> wheels look awesome Charlie keep up the high quality work...cant wait to put em on my droptop! thanks Charlie your wheels are killing the competition!


x2 with that that's 3sets in the last couple of days great work Charlie and WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED / WE WILL DROP SHIP TODAY:wow:
> 
> GOING TO TRACY, CA / SOLO RIDER


Chrome is beautiful!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO SAINT CLAIRES FINEST C.C.
> 
> CLEAVLAND, OHIO


Engraving came out good


----------



## tone from 509

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Perfect amount of color and chrome and in the right places! Tone uou got some badass wheels nice design you're gonna be the talk of the town! Charlie you outdid yourself!!




Thanks!!!! Charlies da man


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

tone from 509 said:


> Thanks!!!! Charlies da man


can't stop lookin at them haha


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

coby333 said:


>










:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK Putting in work building lots of wheels keep on pushing forward! And once again congratulations on the sticky status well deserved and way overdue!!!


----------



## cuttytrippin28

Whats the price on chrome with blue spokes pm me shipped to 29687


----------



## cuttytrippin28

cuttytrippin28 said:


> Whats the price on chrome with blue spokes pm me shipped to 29687


13" wires


----------



## 2BSTYLE

just arrived in france for christmas , thanks charlie , real quality wheels


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

2BSTYLE said:


> just arrived in france for christmas , thanks charlie , real quality wheels
> 
> View attachment 973409
> View attachment 973417


badass wheels you got there


----------



## 2BSTYLE

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> badass wheels you got there



thanks homie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

2BSTYLE said:


> just arrived in france for christmas , thanks charlie , real quality wheels
> 
> View attachment 973409
> View attachment 973417










:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

2BSTYLE said:


> thanks homie


No problem Charlie is the man that dude makes a badass wheel and works his ass off you got great quality


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> 
> FIRME OF HOUSTON C.C.
> 
> Now out for powder coating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE
> doing his own engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LUXURIOUS CANADA :wow:


Charlie I was digging in your pages and this engraver here is truly an artist. So much detail it just cant be ignored. I hope you don't mind me reposting work from 2 years ago but this guys work is on another level! Truly a MASTERPIECE! Merry Christmas Charlie, Lenny, and WWK and Happy New Year


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO SAINT CLAIRES FINEST C.C.
> 
> CLEAVLAND, OHIO


JUST DROVE 400 MILES TO GET K-OFFS

JUST NEED THE LOGOS AND THEY ARE READY TO SHIP


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST DROVE 400 MILES TO GET K-OFFS
> 
> JUST NEED THE LOGOS AND THEY ARE READY TO SHIP


WHERE DO YOU HAVE TO GO GET THEM CHARLIE?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST DROVE 400 MILES TO GET K-OFFS
> 
> JUST NEED THE LOGOS AND THEY ARE READY TO SHIP


Looking good!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Nice


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Nice


Forsure. ... Good Xmas present


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST DROVE 400 MILES TO GET K-OFFS
> 
> JUST NEED THE LOGOS AND THEY ARE READY TO SHIP


THIS LOGO SHOULD DO THE TRICK


----------



## dcntone

Wire Wheel King said:


> THIS LOGO SHOULD DO THE TRICK


AWESOME!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> THIS LOGO SHOULD DO THE TRICK


good match


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Yup Yup.. at the Top where you guys belong


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yup Yup.. at the Top where you guys belong


i agree


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> View attachment 978850
> View attachment 978858


nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Happy New Year from The Wire Wheel King.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Charlie I was digging in your pages and this engraver here is truly an artist. So much detail it just cant be ignored. I hope you don't mind me reposting work from 2 years ago but this guys work is on another level! Truly a MASTERPIECE! Merry Christmas Charlie, Lenny, and WWK and Happy New Year


Those were mine


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> Those were mine


man homie gotta hand it to you probably one of the baddest set of wheels I have ever laid eyes on. The detail on those is in a class all it's own.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> Those were mine


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


>


WWK TTT.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ENGRAVING JUST PICKED UP

GOING TO TORONTO, CANADA


----------



## TYTE9D

Very nice!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ENGRAVING JUST PICKED UP
> 
> GOING TO TORONTO, CANADA


Nice style


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO AKA EDDIE MONSTER

ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO AKA EDDIE MONSTER
> 
> ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO


TTT WWK!


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO AKA EDDIE MONSTER
> 
> ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO


*TTT For WWK and my homie Monster very nice wheels..... *


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO AKA EDDIE MONSTER
> 
> ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO


:h5: BADASS CHARLIE!!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Charlie is the man! Often imitated never duplicated


----------



## magoo

Looking real good Charlie!......TTT for WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

magoo said:


> Looking real good Charlie!......TTT for WWK


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Still going strong in 2014!


----------



## 5DEUCE

Wire Wheel King said:


> ENGRAVING JUST PICKED UP
> 
> GOING TO TORONTO, CANADA


Looks great Charlie!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO AKA EDDIE MONSTER
> 
> ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO



READY TO SHIP


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK showing no signs of slowing down


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

That black and chrome is a nice combo, beautiful wheels.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

DIRTYWHITEBOY said:


> That black and chrome is a nice combo, beautiful wheels.


yep those look good


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS
GOING TO SANTA ROSA STYLE C.C.
SANTA ROSA ,CA

















FINISHED


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^ Beautiful


----------



## CCC925

Sitting dirty in the garage chrome still shines
Thanks Charlie


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> GOING TO SANTA ROSA STYLE C.C.
> SANTA ROSA ,CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED


MAN O MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Back to the top


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

CCC925 said:


> Sitting dirty in the garage chrome still shines
> Thanks Charlie


they still look good


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Just stopped by WWK today it was good to see Charlie, Leni, Francisco , and the squirrell the wheels you showed me today all looked goodZ, I could see you have have been very busy!!!!!! Keep on building WWK:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Just stopped by WWK today it was good to see Charlie, Leni, Francisco , and the squirrell the wheels you showed me today all looked goodZ, I could see you have have been very busy!!!!!! Keep on building WWK:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

ON THE WORKS


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ON THE WORKS


Another nice set being built:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T


 TTT WWK beautiful wheels with top notch chrome and powder coat !


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> TTT WWK beautiful wheels with top notch chrome and powder coat !


X2


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ON THE WORKS


:wow: FINISHED:wow:

GOING TO VICTORIA, TEXAS:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Charlie post them pic's of the II's


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> :wow: FINISHED:wow:
> 
> GOING TO VICTORIA, TEXAS:thumbsup:


that didn't take long yesterday they were just the outers they look good keep it up WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS / 3- SETS

GOING TO CALILIFE CAR CLUB CENTRALCOAST 








:wow:








:thumbsup:








:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS / 3- SETS
> 
> GOING TO CALILIFE CAR CLUB CENTRALCOAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


stayin busy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96cadilac

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY TO SHIP


How much for a set like this.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

96cadilac said:


> How much for a set like this.


P.M. SENT


----------



## DanielDucati

PM sent..


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

DanielDucati said:


> PM sent..


WTF?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> WTF?


calmado loko jaja


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS / 3- SETS
> 
> GOING TO CALILIFE CAR CLUB CENTRALCOAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


100% All quality


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST PICKED UP

GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. NORCAL


----------



## genuinechevy

What is the price on some 13x7x72 straight lace in chrome whit 2 prongs


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST PICKED UP
> 
> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. NORCAL


bad ass engraving!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST PICKED UP
> 
> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. NORCAL


Charlie building lots of wheels can't wait to see these plated and laced up


----------



## Wire Wheel King

genuinechevy said:


> What is the price on some 13x7x72 straight lace in chrome whit 2 prongs


P.M. SENT


----------



## genuinechevy

Cant wait till tax time


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS 

GOING TO CLASSIC IMAGE C.C. SANTA CLARA, CA


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

Monster asked me to post these pics Charlie


----------



## still HUSTLIN'




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO CLASSIC IMAGE C.C. SANTA CLARA, CA


chrome is gleaming !!!!!


----------



## commondzrzC.C

. How much for something like this?? Without engraving


----------



## Wire Wheel King

commondzrzC.C said:


> View attachment 1036273
> . How much for something like this?? Without engraving


Pm sent


----------



## MONSTER6264

still HUSTLIN' said:


>


Thank you very much charlie those wheels brought my vert to life beautiful QUALITY wheels no doubt ...... cant wait for my second set those will be going on my 62 hard top....great customer service and very QUALITY product im a new customer to WWK and already bought 2 sets in a month and I plan to be a loyal customer .... once again thank you wwk greatly appreciated


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

still HUSTLIN' said:


>


WWK wheels looking good in the 505


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Building quality wheels Charlie and WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO CLASSIC IMAGE C.C. SANTA CLARA, CA



FINISHED AND PICKED UP


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED AND PICKED UP


Classic chrome always looks good


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED AND PICKED UP


TTT for still building wheels!!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## commondzrzC.C

Do u guys rebuilt wheels?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span>


Thats right since 1970. All Original Campbell,California The Wire Wheel King !!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTMFT FOR D WWK


----------



## 46'Areosedan

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Thats right since 1970. All Original Campbell,California The Wire Wheel King !!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> A SET OF 13" CROSS LACE SER II
> 
> WITH TWO SETS OF K-OFFS
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS


SO...... DOPE!!!!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> SO...... DOPE!!!!


WOW:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> SO...... DOPE!!!!


very nice I like those series 2 2 wings not seen everyday and both sets of KO engraved hub also you gonna have a very nice set roadstar


----------



## lone one

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> SO...... DOPE!!!!


CHINGON!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> very nice I like those series 2 2 wings not seen everyday and both sets of KO engraved hub also you gonna have a very nice set roadstar


I wish..lol


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I wish..lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cucho

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I wish..lol


X2 !! wonder who's tha lucky one they some bad ass wheels !!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTMFT!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Mr Cucho said:


> X2 !! wonder who's tha lucky one they some bad ass wheels !!!


You know that's right


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST PICKED UP
> 
> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. NORCAL


READY TO PICK UP


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY TO PICK UP


Very nice!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY TO PICK UP


CHARLIE THE WWK! MANUFACTURING WHEELS OF DISTINCTION!!!!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO BLACK EAGLE,MONTANA







































WE HAVE INVENTORY OF RECONDITION SER-II ADAPTERS

AND NEW ADAPTERS LARGE K-OFF COVERS NOT FOR SALE

2 EAR OR SMALL THREE EAR IN STOCK NEW OR USED


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Wowthose are badass:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO BLACK EAGLE,MONTANA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE INVENTORY OF RECONDITION SER-II ADAPTERS
> 
> AND NEW ADAPTERS LARGE K-OFF COVERS NOT FOR SALE
> 
> 2 EAR OR SMALL THREE EAR IN STOCK NEW OR USED


Ohhh snap!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

You da man Charlie

TTMFT FOR WWK!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO BLACK EAGLE,MONTANA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE INVENTORY OF RECONDITION SER-II ADAPTERS
> 
> AND NEW ADAPTERS LARGE K-OFF COVERS NOT FOR SALE
> 
> 2 EAR OR SMALL THREE EAR IN STOCK NEW OR USED


TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO THE UNITED KINGDOM

WE NOW HAVE OUT OF THE COUNTRY DEALERS

5- 15x7 standard cross lace


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK for only building more wheels . It's a good thing you didn't close down hahahahahahaha what's the old saying the pot calling kettle black, karma is a [email protected]&#%£ for reals the same people that talked all that mess haven't posted a wheel they have built in over 2 months.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol... yup definitely posers / wanna B's


----------



## 46'Areosedan

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> TTT WWK for only building more wheels . It's a good thing you didn't close down hahahahahahaha what's the old saying the pot calling kettle black, karma is a [email protected]&#%£ for reals the same people that talked all that mess haven't posted a wheel they have built in over 2 months.


As we all can see, there's no stopping the WWK:nono:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

46'Areosedan said:


> As we all can see, there's no stopping the WWK:nono:


agreed!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> lol... yup definitely posers / wanna B's


There you go again hurtin more feelings hahaha


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> There you go again hurtin more feelings hahaha


Sometimes the truth hurts


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

WWKs chrome on these outters are icy wet like glass


----------



## 46'Areosedan

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> WWKs chrome on these outters are icy wet like glass


That's some nice chrome! No need to spray WD-40 when the chrome is that good!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

X2 Save the Wd40 for all them Chinese garbage wheels


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY TO PICK UP


WWK building wheels on a daily basis TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO BLACK EAGLE,MONTANA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE INVENTORY OF RECONDITION SER-II ADAPTERS
> 
> AND NEW ADAPTERS LARGE K-OFF COVERS NOT FOR SALE
> 
> 2 EAR OR SMALL THREE EAR IN STOCK NEW OR USED


Still looking good Charlie


----------



## magoo

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> WWKs chrome on these outters are icy wet like glass


Daaaaaaaaamn........gotta love that wet chrome! WWK BABY! TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO BLACK EAGLE,MONTANA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE INVENTORY OF RECONDITION SER-II ADAPTERS
> 
> AND NEW ADAPTERS LARGE K-OFF COVERS NOT FOR SALE
> 
> 2 EAR OR SMALL THREE EAR IN STOCK NEW OR USED


roadstar said it best WET!!!!!!!!! Looks slippery haha


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO BLACK EAGLE,MONTANA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE INVENTORY OF RECONDITION SER-II ADAPTERS
> 
> AND NEW ADAPTERS LARGE K-OFF COVERS NOT FOR SALE
> 
> 2 EAR OR SMALL THREE EAR IN STOCK NEW OR USED










:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK chrome can't be beat


----------



## Mr Cucho

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> WWK chrome can't be beat


X2 !!!


----------



## low85eldog

I need a price on five 14's chrome with blue spokes, and one all chrome 14x6...


----------



## low85eldog

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> WWKs chrome on these outters are icy wet like glass


 damn that looks good!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ENGRAVING JUST PICKED UP
> 
> GOING TO TORONTO, CANADA



FINISHING UP


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^ BADASSS!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHING UP


chrome and gold is on another level


----------



## 5DEUCE

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHING UP


Great work Charlie!!
Can't wait to throw em on my bucket


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO BLACK EAGLE,MONTANA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE INVENTORY OF RECONDITION SER-II ADAPTERS
> 
> AND NEW ADAPTERS LARGE K-OFF COVERS NOT FOR SALE
> 
> 2 EAR OR SMALL THREE EAR IN STOCK NEW OR USED


Nice whls!! Top notch


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup:x2


----------



## 816rider

id like to know the same thing...please pm price


----------



## 816rider

commondzrzC.C said:


> View attachment 1036273
> . How much for something like this?? Without engraving


I meant on these set of 5


----------



## Wire Wheel King

816rider said:


> I meant on these set of 5


P.M.SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WE BUILD OUR WHEELS YOUR WAY


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE BUILD OUR WHEELS YOUR WAY



Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE BUILD OUR WHEELS YOUR WAY


WWK can't be stopped look at that 20 in the back !!!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> WWK can't be stopped look at that 20 in the back !!!!!!


Fuck tht 20 look at tht ko... That's 1 of a kind


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

I hear you


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

But it's been ages since I seen a 20 at WWK makes me wanna get an old school Chevy truck you are right KO and hub are off the hook


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE BUILD OUR WHEELS YOUR WAY


O


M



G



:fool2:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE BUILD OUR WHEELS YOUR WAY










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK can't be stopped!


----------



## 816rider

commondzrzC.C said:


> View attachment 1036273
> . How much for something like this?? Without engraving


I already asked but how much for a set of 5 of these? you asked me what wheel, hopefully this shows up? I need 5 of these in blue, not black


----------



## Wire Wheel King

816rider said:


> I already asked but how much for a set of 5 of these? you asked me what wheel, hopefully this shows up? I need 5 of these in blue, not black


 GOT IT, P.M. SENT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK no bs only good business and quality parts and materials never have to worry about little white boxes holding china Ko over here!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Flawless :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


All quality KO's at WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65Imp_ss

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHING UP


----------



## EXCANDALOW

BADDDDDD MADRE FOCKAS!!


----------



## 5DEUCE

Wire Wheel King said:


>


Beautiful work Charlie


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


>


DAMN!!!!! Those are a thing of beauty


----------



## 816rider

do you guys have a price list? I have sent a couple of pms about a specific set of wheels but you guys are prob busy building bad ass wheels...maybe I should use the old fashion telephone in the morning to ask? what is the best way to get a deal done?


----------



## R0L0

816rider said:


> do you guys have a price list? I have sent a couple of pms about a specific set of wheels but you guys are prob busy building bad ass wheels...maybe I should use the old fashion telephone in the morning to ask? what is the best way to get a deal done?


It's best to call the shop bro.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


>


TTT WWK!!


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

SIX SETS GOING TO JAPAN

CHROME
GOLD
POWDER COMBO


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> SIX SETS GOING TO JAPAN
> 
> CHROME
> GOLD
> POWDER COMBO


Wow japan doing it big


----------



## fallstown2163

Look forward to ﻿the wheels charlie !!!!!! Good people to do business with


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> SIX SETS GOING TO JAPAN
> 
> CHROME
> GOLD
> POWDER COMBO


:thumbsup:Nice order 6 sets


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Very nice WWK series 2


----------



## magoo

*To The Top for WWK........Looking good fellas! :h5::thumbsup:*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:h5:


magoo said:


> *To The Top for WWK........Looking good fellas! :h5::thumbsup:*


:h5:x2


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Looking good


How much for all chrome 72 spoke straight laced w this ko


----------



## Wire Wheel King

toker1 said:


> How much for all chrome 72 spoke straight laced w this ko


WHAT K-OFF???? Thanks


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST DROVE 400 MILES TO GET K-OFFS
> 
> JUST NEED THE LOGOS AND THEY ARE READY TO SHIP


 I think he is talking about these


----------



## fallstown2163

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK !


----------



## DanielDucati

Are the wings on these solid or hollow backs???


Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Bump:h5:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

fallstown2163 said:


> Look forward to ﻿the wheels charlie !!!!!! Good people to do business with


GOING TO TEXAS

ENGRAVING JUST FINISHED

RIMS ALREADY CHROMED


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Icy!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK chrome can't be beat


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wet!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## fallstown2163

Man hold up those look chingon cant wait to get them ttmft for wwk


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^ Holy fuck them badass!!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO NUESTRO ESTIO C.C. BAY AREA


Wow Charlie builds them fast! Those are some badass wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO NUESTRO ESTIO C.C. BAY AREA


Now i just gotta find some tires to wrap around them


----------



## 46'Areosedan

BOUNZIN said:


> Now i just gotta find some tires to wrap around them


With those wheels, 5.20's should be the only choice.


----------



## BOUNZIN

46'Areosedan said:


> With those wheels, 5.20's should be the only choice.


was looking at them not quite sure was also checking out that place in sacramento that makes white walls


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO NUESTRO ESTIO C.C. BAY AREA


Charlie keeps building beautiful wheels nice work WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

46'Areosedan said:


> With those wheels, 5.20's should be the only choice.


x2


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO NUESTRO ESTIO C.C. BAY AREA


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST SHIPPED

GOING TO YUBA CITY ,CA

SOLO RIDER










WILL PICK UP TODAY

FROM LOS BANOS,CA


----------



## R0L0

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO NUESTRO ESTIO C.C. BAY AREA





Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST SHIPPED
> 
> GOING TO YUBA CITY ,CA
> 
> SOLO RIDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL PICK UP TODAY
> 
> FROM LOS BANOS,CA


:thumbsup:


----------



## magoo

:wow::fool2:*.........Bad ASS!!!!!!

*


Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO NUESTRO ESTIO C.C. BAY AREA


----------



## Wire Wheel King

magoo said:


> :wow::fool2:*.........Bad ASS!!!!!!
> 
> *


 FINISHED


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST SHIPPED
> 
> GOING TO YUBA CITY ,CA
> 
> SOLO RIDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL PICK UP TODAY
> 
> FROM LOS BANOS,CA


Chrome is gleaming and like that red chip


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED


Very nice!!!!


----------



## dcntone

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST DROVE 400 MILES TO GET K-OFFS
> 
> JUST NEED THE LOGOS AND THEY ARE READY TO SHIP


----------



## dcntone

dcntone said:


> View attachment 1102810
> View attachment 1102810


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

dcntone said:


> View attachment 1102810
> View attachment 1102810


Color match and engraving is on point!!!!


----------



## fallstown2163

dcntone said:


> View attachment 1102826


Where u get solid color zenith chips homie


----------



## BOUNZIN

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED


will swing by tomorrow to pick them up, what time you leaving tomorrow, also pm me the final amount owed


----------



## Wire Wheel King

BOUNZIN said:


> will swing by tomorrow to pick them up, what time you leaving tomorrow, also pm me the final amount owed


 P.M. SENT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Sup Charlie, give me a call tomorrow, got those things you asked for.


----------



## R0L0

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED


Saw these yesterday and they look amazing


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> Saw these yesterday and they look amazing


Everything is on point gold,engraving,colors all matched up! WWK putting in serious work!


----------



## R0L0

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Everything is on point gold,engraving,colors all matched up! WWK putting in serious work!


Yes sir... I left my deposit for my set yesterday.


----------



## implala66

R0L0 said:


> Yes sir... I left my deposit for my set yesterday.


Nice


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> Yes sir... I left my deposit for my set yesterday.


Rolo knows what time it is!!!!


----------



## fallstown2163

implala66 said:


> Nice


TTT


----------



## R0L0

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Rolo knows what time it is!!!!


Its OG Campbell time! Lol


----------



## HustlerSpank

R0L0 said:


> Its OG Campbell time! Lol


hell yeah


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> Its OG Campbell time! Lol


yep got that right Y-QUE!!!!


----------



## dcntone

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> x2


X3


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone one

For how much is three eared hex top also two ear hex on 13' cross all gold ??


----------



## R0L0

lone one said:


> For how much is three eared hex top also two ear hex on 13' cross all gold ??


call the shop for pricing homie 408-559-0950


----------



## BOUNZIN

R0L0 said:


> Yes sir... I left my deposit for my set yesterday.


what you getting


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> what you getting


13x7 72 cross lace all chrome, Im haing my own engraver do the engraving than I will take them back to Charlie to be plated and laced up. seen your rims when I was down there and they are amaging bro.


----------



## Reese86cutty

How much for 13x7 cross laced all chrome


----------



## magoo

*TTT for WWK*


----------



## magoo

PM SENT Charlie


----------



## BOUNZIN

R0L0 said:


> 13x7 72 cross lace all chrome, Im haing my own engraver do the engraving than I will take them back to Charlie to be plated and laced up. seen your rims when I was down there and they are amaging bro.


They came out great was going back and forth on cross or straight laced, and i just couldn't pull the trigger on cross. Now i just gotta buy some tires


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> They came out great was going back and forth on cross or straight laced, and i just couldn't pull the trigger on cross. Now i just gotta buy some tires


Did you pick them up already?


----------



## BOUNZIN

Yes Sir, they are at home in the garage next to the Monte


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> Yes Sir, they are at home in the garage next to the Monte
> View attachment 1114162


Sweet!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

BOUNZIN said:


> Yes Sir, they are at home in the garage next to the Monte
> View attachment 1114162


very nice building beautiful wheels TTT WWK


----------



## HustlerSpank

BOUNZIN said:


> Yes Sir, they are at home in the garage next to the Monte
> View attachment 1114162


sick wheels homie:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BOUNZIN said:


> Yes Sir, they are at home in the garage next to the Monte
> View attachment 1114162


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO NUESTRO ESTIO C.C. BAY AREA


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

follow @wire_wheel_king on instagram :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> follow @wire_wheel_king on instagram :thumbsup:


will do thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> SIX SETS GOING TO JAPAN
> 
> CHROME
> GOLD
> POWDER COMBO


JUST WAITING FOR THE GOLD FOR THE LAST SETS























































THEY FLEW IN FROM JAPAN TO TAKE A PEEK:thumbsup:

He came to our shop a few years ago and has 
ordered wheels from us ever since. Great guys
do deal with


----------



## 46'Areosedan

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST WAITING FOR THE GOLD FOR THE LAST SETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY FLEW IN FROM JAPAN TO TAKE A PEEK:thumbsup:
> 
> He came to our shop a few years ago and has
> ordered wheels from us ever since. Great guys
> do deal with


:thumbsup:


----------



## fallstown2163

46'Areosedan said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST WAITING FOR THE GOLD FOR THE LAST SETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY FLEW IN FROM JAPAN TO TAKE A PEEK:thumbsup:
> 
> He came to our shop a few years ago and has
> ordered wheels from us ever since. Great guys
> do deal with


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST WAITING FOR THE GOLD FOR THE LAST SETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY FLEW IN FROM JAPAN TO TAKE A PEEK:thumbsup:
> 
> He came to our shop a few years ago and has
> ordered wheels from us ever since. Great guys
> do deal with


WWK going strong


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK :h5:


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST WAITING FOR THE GOLD FOR THE LAST SETS


these are fresh love the grey hate the crosslace very nice wheel...... how much same color grey strait lace 72spokes, engraved hub, no accesories pm please.


----------



## R0L0

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> these are fresh love the grey hate the crosslace very nice wheel...... how much same color grey strait lace 72spokes, engraved hub, no accesories pm please.


PM Sent homie!


----------



## fallstown2163

R0L0 said:


> PM Sent homie!


ttt post some pics of my wheels Charlie !!!!


----------



## R0L0

fallstown2163 said:


> ttt post some pics of my wheels Charlie !!!!



:h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Bump


----------



## Wire Wheel King

fallstown2163 said:


> ttt post some pics of my wheels Charlie !!!!


ON THE WORKS

AN OTHER SET OF ENGRAVED GOING TO WICHITA FALLS, TEXAS

WE HAVE HAD RECORD SALES OF ENGRAVED WHEELS TO TEXAS ALONG WITH OUR REGULAR 

SALES. THANKS TO ALL OUR LOYAL LAY IT LOW MEMBERS AND OUR WORLD WIDE CUSTOMERS 

THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST WAITING FOR THE GOLD FOR THE LAST SETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY FLEW IN FROM JAPAN TO TAKE A PEEK:thumbsup:
> 
> He came to our shop a few years ago and has
> ordered wheels from us ever since. Great guys
> do deal with



THE LAST OF THE 6TH SET IS ON THE WORKS


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> AN OTHER SET OF ENGRAVED GOING TO WICHITA FALLS, TEXAS
> 
> WE HAVE HAD RECORD SALES OF ENGRAVED WHEELS TO TEXAS ALONG WITH OUR REGULAR
> 
> SALES. THANKS TO ALL OUR LOYAL LAY IT LOW MEMBERS AND OUR WORLD WIDE CUSTOMERS
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.


Chrome and engraving is top notch


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> THE LAST OF THE 6TH SET IS ON THE WORKS


gotta love that gold


----------



## fallstown2163

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Chrome and engraving is top notch


Hell yeah I cant wait slap them on my tre


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

fallstown2163 said:


> Hell yeah I cant wait slap them on my tre


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> AN OTHER SET OF ENGRAVED GOING TO WICHITA FALLS, TEXAS
> 
> WE HAVE HAD RECORD SALES OF ENGRAVED WHEELS TO TEXAS ALONG WITH OUR REGULAR
> 
> SALES. THANKS TO ALL OUR LOYAL LAY IT LOW MEMBERS AND OUR WORLD WIDE CUSTOMERS
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.



FINISHED


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## HustlerSpank

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> AN OTHER SET OF ENGRAVED GOING TO WICHITA FALLS, TEXAS
> 
> WE HAVE HAD RECORD SALES OF ENGRAVED WHEELS TO TEXAS ALONG WITH OUR REGULAR
> 
> SALES. THANKS TO ALL OUR LOYAL LAY IT LOW MEMBERS AND OUR WORLD WIDE CUSTOMERS
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.


Good for you guys charlie :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED


bad ass wheels and KOs


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

fallstown2163 said:


> Hell yeah I cant wait slap them on my tre


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## fallstown2163

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> bad ass wheels and KOs


Thanks homie and thanks Charlie on the bad ass wheels im glad I went with wwk!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED FROM ENGRAVER

GOING TO ABILENE,TEXAS
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C./ WEST TEXAS CHAPTER


----------



## R0L0

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> AN OTHER SET OF ENGRAVED GOING TO WICHITA FALLS, TEXAS
> 
> WE HAVE HAD RECORD SALES OF ENGRAVED WHEELS TO TEXAS ALONG WITH OUR REGULAR
> 
> SALES. THANKS TO ALL OUR LOYAL LAY IT LOW MEMBERS AND OUR WORLD WIDE CUSTOMERS
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.





Wire Wheel King said:


> THE LAST OF THE 6TH SET IS ON THE WORKS





Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED





Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED FROM ENGRAVER
> 
> GOING TO ABILENE,TEXAS
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C./ WEST TEXAS CHAPTER


TTMFT!!!!


----------



## fallstown2163

R0L0 said:


> TTMFT!!!!


Bump for the wire wheel kings


----------



## DUB562

:420: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED FROM ENGRAVER
> 
> GOING TO ABILENE,TEXAS
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C./ WEST TEXAS CHAPTER


Looking good Charlie!!!


----------



## fallstown2163

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Looking good Charlie!!!


Say Charlie do yall have any old school white eagle chips


----------



## R0L0

fallstown2163 said:


> Say Charlie do yall have any old school white eagle chips


Im not Charlie but we will check and get back to you. most likely not though.


----------



## R0L0

fallstown2163 said:


> Say Charlie do yall have any old school white eagle chips


I just talk to Charlie and thats a negative on the chips bro.


----------



## BIGTEX325

:thumbsup: TTT!!!


Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED FROM ENGRAVER
> 
> GOING TO ABILENE,TEXAS
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C./ WEST TEXAS CHAPTER


----------



## fallstown2163

R0L0 said:


> I just talk to Charlie and thats a negative on the chips bro.


Thsnks homie


----------



## R0L0

fallstown2163 said:


> Thsnks homie


No problem bro


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK cannot stop the WWK !!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED FROM ENGRAVER
> 
> GOING TO ABILENE,TEXAS
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C./ WEST TEXAS CHAPTER


TTT WWK


----------



## gorila

how much for a set just like this but emerald green...shoot me a price


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

gorila said:


> how much for a set just like this but emerald green...shoot me a price


TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Bump


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

13x6 set I need done in 13x7's Charlie pmed you Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Thanks Charlie:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

BUMP


----------



## R0L0

Cant wait to get my wheels finished so I can get these Chinas off my car..



was at the Sheila E music video yesterday and would of looked better on WWK's


----------



## HustlerSpank

:thumbsup:


----------



## 403lowlow

Hey, New member here. I have no idea who or where to ask this soo please forgive me if this is the wrong place!!! 
ive been trying to cop some wheels for my 83 jetta. Looking to grab some with everything gold but the lip in a 13x7 fwd as i dont know if the standard will fit properly on my car.
can anyone help me out?? Im having a hell of a time. Anyone selling some or know of any shops in canada or homies who would sell me a set and not mind shipping them up here??
I would REALLY REALLY REALLY appreciate some help

Tyler
:dunno::banghead:uffin:uffin::werd:


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## R0L0

403lowlow said:


> Hey, New member here. I have no idea who or where to ask this soo please forgive me if this is the wrong place!!!
> ive been trying to cop some wheels for my 83 jetta. Looking to grab some with everything gold but the lip in a 13x7 fwd as i dont know if the standard will fit properly on my car.
> can anyone help me out?? Im having a hell of a time. Anyone selling some or know of any shops in canada or homies who would sell me a set and not mind shipping them up here??
> I would REALLY REALLY REALLY appreciate some help
> 
> Tyler
> :dunno::banghead:uffin:uffin::werd:


so your looking for a set of 13x7 lip lace all gold?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> Cant wait to get my wheels finished so I can get these Chinas off my car..
> 
> 
> 
> was at the Sheila E music video yesterday and would of looked better on WWK's


Very cool pics with Sheila E.


----------



## R0L0

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Very cool pics with Sheila E.


thx bro


----------



## fallstown2163

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> TTT WWK


Got my wheels today mounted them on some nos hankook 175/70 14 rubber


----------



## fallstown2163

fallstown2163 said:


> TTT


Thsnks again Charlie wheels are awesome just what I expected great doing business with u


----------



## gorila

charlie shoot me a pm for these same rims but in emerald green please


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

fallstown2163 said:


> Got my wheels today mounted them on some nos hankook 175/70 14 rubber










:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTTIGHT!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

fallstown2163 said:


> Got my wheels today mounted them on some nos hankook 175/70 14 rubber


Chrome is gleaming!!!!!! As usual from the WWK


----------



## 403lowlow

R0L0 said:


> so your looking for a set of 13x7 lip lace all gold?


yeah all gold 13's or everything gold but the lip. I need something that would fit on my jetta as its fwd. p.s whats the ttt wwk thing mean??
sorry guys im new hah


----------



## fallstown2163

403lowlow said:


> yeah all gold 13's or everything gold but the lip. I need something that would fit on my jetta as its fwd. p.s whats the ttt wwk thing mean??
> sorry guys im new hah


TTT MEANS TO THE TOP HOMIE FOR THE WWK !!!


----------



## fallstown2163

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Chrome is gleaming!!!!!! As usual from the WWK


Awready thanks guys for support im throwing them on my 63 today ill post a pic


----------



## fallstown2163

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTTIGHT!!


Mounted 14x7 72 spoke engraved hub wwk all day


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

fallstown2163 said:


> Mounted 14x7 72 spoke engraved hub wwk all day










:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

fallstown2163 said:


> Mounted 14x7 72 spoke engraved hub wwk all day[/QUOTEl] LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Looking good bro


----------



## fallstown2163

R0L0 said:


> Looking good bro


Thanks homie


----------



## BIGTEX325

Hope to get mine soon!!!:wave:......... Wire Wheel King;19499041]JUST FINISHED FROM ENGRAVER

GOING TO ABILENE,TEXAS
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C./ WEST TEXAS CHAPTER


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

BIGTEX325 said:


> Hope to get mine soon!!!:wave:......... Wire Wheel King;19499041]JUST FINISHED FROM ENGRAVER
> 
> GOING TO ABILENE,TEXAS
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C./ WEST TEXAS CHAPTER


Very nice work! Won't be long now


----------



## Wire Wheel King

FORGOT TO POST PIC,S 
:wow::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> FORGOT TO POST PIC,S
> :wow::wow::wow::wow:


Chrome and Gold is brighter than a !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK building wheels on the regular and showing it 30+ years and still going strong!!!!!!


----------



## showtimeduecerag

how much for exactly like this in 13 in chrome instead of gold


----------



## BIGTEX325

:x: Maybe I get my rims before my b-day 4/20 !!


----------



## R0L0

showtimeduecerag said:


> View attachment 1159482
> how much for exactly like this in 13 in chrome instead of gold


give us a call bro 408-559-0950


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT!


----------



## fallstown2163

R0L0 said:


> TTMFT!


:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

READY TO SHIP

GOING TO SWEDEN ,NORTHERN EUROPE

6- 15" going on a 1930 DUESNBURG VALUED AT $275.000


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Sweeeeeetnessss!!!

TTT FOR WWK


----------



## R0L0

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY TO SHIP
> 
> GOING TO SWEDEN ,NORTHERN EUROPE
> 
> 6- 15" going on a 1930 DUESNBURG VALUED AT $275.000


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY TO SHIP
> 
> GOING TO SWEDEN ,NORTHERN EUROPE
> 
> 6- 15" going on a 1930 DUESNBURG VALUED AT $275.000


TTT WWK


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Give me a call Charlie


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS











 TO



















  THE

















 TOP


----------



## R0L0

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOP


lovin the gold series II hubs!!!!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> lovin the gold series II hubs!!!!!!!


I agree I also like the other two series 1 hubs I'm sure the are gonna look even better once they are plated


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS:wow:


WWK chromer and engraver is unmatched


----------



## Wire Wheel King

BIGTEX325 said:


> Hope to get mine soon!!!:wave:......... Wire Wheel King;19499041]JUST FINISHED FROM ENGRAVER
> 
> GOING TO ABILENE,TEXAS
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C./ WEST TEXAS CHAPTER


ON THE WORKS:wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Absolutely fucking beautiful!!!!


----------



## BIGTEX325

HELL YEA !!!...TTT...WWK!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Yep only full sets bring posted over here a set is 4 or 5 or even 6


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. MODESTO CHAPTER


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. MODESTO CHAPTER



LOVE EM / BEAUTIFUL WORK CHARLIE !!!!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

BIGTEX325 said:


> Hope to get mine soon!!!:wave:......... Wire Wheel King;19499041]JUST FINISHED FROM ENGRAVER
> 
> GOING TO ABILENE,TEXAS
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C./ WEST TEXAS CHAPTER


ON THE WORKS:wow:




























FINISHED AND READY TO SHIP


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. MODESTO CHAPTER


JUST FINISHED:wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED:wow:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED:wow:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED AND READY TO SHIP


Charlie knows how to build wheels!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 5DEUCE

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHING UP





wheels look great Charlie!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

5DEUCE said:


> wheels look great Charlie!!!


The right rims and tires on this truck!


----------



## magoo

:boink:Looking real good Charlie!!..........To The Top for WWK!!!






Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED AND READY TO SHIP


----------



## BIGTEX325

THANKS CHARLIE !!!!!!....TTT...WWK..:thumbsup:


Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED AND READY TO SHIP


----------



## EXCANDALOW

DAAAAAAUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


5DEUCE said:


> wheels look great Charlie!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS:wow:


Charlie and the WWK taking it to the next level


----------



## Wire Wheel King

HERE ARE A FEW OF OUR WHEELS AT THE MERCED SUPER SHOW

WE WERE THERE


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:h5:WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> HERE ARE A FEW OF OUR WHEELS AT THE MERCED SUPER SHOW
> 
> WE WERE THERE


nice pics Charlie!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

K-OFFS JUST FINISHED

GOING TO TOGETHER C.C. CHICAGO


----------



## R0L0

Wire Wheel King said:


> K-OFFS JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO TOGETHER C.C. CHICAGO


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> K-OFFS JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO TOGETHER C.C. CHICAGO


:h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span>


there is a reason Jim Craig left his company with Charlie and Leni and not anybody else!


----------



## R0L0

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> there is a reason Jim Craig left his company with Charlie and Leni and not anybody else!


:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> there is a reason Jim Craig left his company with Charlie and Leni and not anybody else!


*T_T_T*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> *T_T_T*


:h5:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO ROYALISTICS C.C. / PORTERVILLE,CA


----------



## R0L0

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO ROYALISTICS C.C. / PORTERVILLE,CA


WWK keeping the rims turning! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> WWK keeping the rims turning! :thumbsup:


x2


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## R0L0

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> TTT WWK


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO ROYALISTICS C.C. / PORTERVILLE,CA


wwk plating just shines better I don't see that by any other wheel company


----------



## R0L0

ttmft!!!


----------



## benz88

how much for some black 72 Crosslaced with Chrome spokes and gold Zenith style 2 bar k/o? 14x7 and 14x6's


----------



## R0L0

benz88 said:


> how much for some black 72 Crosslaced with Chrome spokes and gold Zenith style 2 bar k/o? 14x7 and 14x6's


Black dish and black hub?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Happy easter |WWK


----------



## R0L0

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> Happy easter |WWK




:wow:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> Happy easter |WWK


:yes:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

benz88 said:


> how much for some black 72 Crosslaced with Chrome spokes and gold Zenith style 2 bar k/o? 14x7 and 14x6's


PM SENT


----------



## R0L0

ttt wwk


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

WWK

:fool2:


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> WWK
> 
> :fool2:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> :thumbsup:


x2


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> Happy easter |WWK


Happy Snow Bunny


TTMFT WWK!!!


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO AMIGOS C.C. SAN DIEGO,CA

GOING ON A 1950 FLEET LINE


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ENGRAVING FINISHED

GOING TO CALI LIFE C.C. SACRAMENTO


----------



## Los 210

Nice


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO AMIGOS C.C. SAN DIEGO,CA
> 
> GOING ON A 1950 FLEET LINE


nice wheels chrome is gleaming


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ENGRAVING FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO CALI LIFE C.C. SACRAMENTO


engraving is looking good!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO AMIGOS C.C. SAN DIEGO,CA
> 
> GOING ON A 1950 FLEET LINE










is this a 13x6?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> is this a 13x6?



14"x7"


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

q~vo Carlos!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## R0L0

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


LOOKING GOOD!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTMFT


----------



## R0L0

WE MAKE THEM YOUR WAY
















































































[/QUOTE]



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

bump


----------



## R0L0

ttmft


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Badass


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## JROLL

Red 1's are off tha hook!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> WE MAKE THEM YOUR WAY




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:[/QUOTE]:h5:TTT WWK


----------



## R0L0

*GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN! R.I.P. MR. CRAIG 5/5/06

*

*THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL KING!!*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

RIP JAMES CRAIG


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span>


RIP


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

R0L0 said:


> *GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN! R.I.P. MR. CRAIG 5/5/06
> 
> *
> 
> *THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL KING!!*










TTT for the founder James Craig. good talking to you charlie today . cant wait to see them og campbells come back to life:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## R0L0

uffin:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> uffin:


:h5:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Them are some sexy ass swepts


----------



## Wire Wheel King

CALI LIFE C.C. SACRAMENTO,CA


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

PORTERVILLE BOUND


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> CALI LIFE C.C. SACRAMENTO,CA


very nice:h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> PORTERVILLE BOUND


:thumbsup:nice set


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> PORTERVILLE BOUND


:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Your hubs are ready for plating bro!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

R0L0 said:


> Your hubs are ready for plating bro!


:cheesy::shocked::cheesy:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## BOUNZIN

bump


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## BOUNZIN

Hey Rolo can u check and see if my chrome adapters came in yet


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> Hey Rolo can u check and see if my chrome adapters came in yet


I will find out for you bro.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

is this you Rolondo?


----------



## R0L0

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> is this you Rolondo?


ya this is me bro!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> is this you Rolondo?


:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

*WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!

*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> *WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## R0L0

*WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!

***

*9 more days!! still taking pre orders on 155/80/13 Travelstars 170.00 a set PM me if you want a set. Will have a few sets avaliable at show as well


*

*Wire Wheel King Locking knock offs for raffle





*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK!!!


----------



## CCC925

TTT


----------



## R0L0

CCC925 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## R0L0

*WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!

***

*9 more days!! still taking pre orders on 155/80/13 Travelstars 170.00 a set PM me if you want a set. Will have a few sets avaliable at show as well


*

*Wire Wheel King Locking knock offs for raffle







TTT*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:h5:


----------



## commondzrzC.C

strokedoutss said:


> how much for these knock offs shipped to 85353


How much for something like this??


----------



## Wire Wheel King

R0L0 said:


> *WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth.
> 
> *


WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

WWK and R-N-M Customz at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day show




Now avaliable WWK 2 and 3 wing knock off tools, Save your knock offs and stop buying hammers every 2-3 months, perfect for your engraved and powder coated knock offs. Knock off tools are stock powder coated black or we can powder coat to match your wheels, engraving and chrome plating avaliable as well. Tools start at 175.00 and can also be added as an upgrade to your set of wheels. PM me or Charlie for more details.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## BOUNZIN

Rolo Charlie I need a one if those knock off tools powder coated same colors as rims. How much more for engraving


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Oh man, those pictures are cool, I so wish we would of taken a road trip and joined you guys, it looks like it was an enjoyable Fathers Day.!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> Rolo Charlie I need a one if those knock off tools powder coated same colors as rims. How much more for engraving


Call or text me tomorrow bro.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## R0L0

Tami said:


> Oh man, those pictures are cool, I so wish we would of taken a road trip and joined you guys, it looks like it was an enjoyable Fathers Day.!!!!!!!!


it was really a nice show. next time you guys should come up! Pizza party lol.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


good pics:h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> WWK and R-N-M Customz at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now avaliable WWK 2 and 3 wing knock off tools, Save your knock offs and stop buying hammers every 2-3 months, perfect for your engraved and powder coated knock offs. Knock off tools are stock powder coated black or we can powder coat to match your wheels, engraving and chrome plating avaliable as well. Tools start at 175.00 and can also be added as an upgrade to your set of wheels. PM me or Charlie for more details.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Bump


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## commondzrzC.C

commondzrzC.C said:


> How much for something like this??


So how much???????????


----------



## R0L0

commondzrzC.C said:


> So how much???????????


sorry bro I miss both of your posts some how. the set is 550.00 in chrome but not avaliable at the moment. If you are serious about a set pm me and I will try to get you taken care of bro!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:h5:Charlie and WWK


----------



## Voodoo64

Dont forget bout my superswepts Charlie


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK:thumbsup:


----------



## DR.Luxurious

Hey guys. Can u match powder coating to vehicle paint codes?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup: nice charlie


----------



## EXCANDALOW

clean


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


24k only the best :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:h5:


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## commondzrzC.C

Damn that suxs


----------



## Wire Wheel King

CCC925 said:


> What's the warranty on the chrome ?have some that I bought 3 years ago and already starting to peal on the edges



THIS POST WILL NOT HELP YOUR PROBLEM CALL THE SHOP


----------



## implala66

Wire Wheel King said:


>


I'll take those chips and rings


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK keep pushing Charlie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

R0L0 said:


> WWK and R-N-M Customz at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now avaliable WWK 2 and 3 wing knock off tools, Save your knock offs and stop buying hammers every 2-3 months, perfect for your engraved and powder coated knock offs. Knock off tools are stock powder coated black or we can powder coat to match your wheels, engraving and chrome plating avaliable as well. Tools start at 175.00 and can also be added as an upgrade to your set of wheels. PM me or Charlie for more details.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## mikelowsix4

Wow those series ll's are going to come out nice.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Looking good Charlie, thank you!


----------



## Mr Cucho

Wire Wheel King said:


>


This is a bad ass set nice !!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## magana75

DIRTYWHITEBOY said:


> Looking good Charlie, thank you!


Wow they are bad ass. @DIRTYWHITEBOY. Only the best. ?


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

almost as bad as yours brother...


magana75 said:


> Wow they are bad ass. @DIRTYWHITEBOY. Only the best. 


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

and as always...... only the best :thumbsup:


magana75 said:


> Wow they are bad ass. @DIRTYWHITEBOY. Only the best. 


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT



Badassssss!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

NICE WORK WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


TTT WWK


----------



## oillin414

how much for a set of 13x7 reverse offset?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

**TTT**


----------



## oillin414

Shipped to 53215 WI, 72 or 100 sopke


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. MODESTO,CA


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. MODESTO,CA


:thumbsup::thumbsup:WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nothing but ***** 
Quality & Service from WWK


----------



## topless_66

My rides roll WWK's.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

topless_66 said:


> My rides roll WWK's.



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO SO - LOW RIDERZ EAST BAY


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO SO - LOW RIDERZ EAST BAY


FINISHED:wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Niiiiice...


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


>










:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

Wire Wheel King said:


>


New style ko's?


----------



## INSANE EMPIRE

Im feelin those k/o's. Rings look sick!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


thats OG style right there!,,,


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tht orange is loud


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

BUMP


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice work


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Looking Good WWK!!!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Beautiful work WWK


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY

How much for a set like these?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY

These?


Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO SO - LOW RIDERZ EAST BAY


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*CARLOS DEPOSITE MADE !!
HOPE TO GET THEM SOON!!
THANKS AGAIN LOWKO!!!*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


WWK NOTHING BUT THE BEST


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


:thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice


----------



## gorila

how much for some 14x7 just like those but midnight blue same spinner also


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:


Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


>


:h5:TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup::thumbsup:WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Bump:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wow! !!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


LOOKING GOOD WWK


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:


Nice color reminds of the San Fran Giants:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

How much for a set of all chrome 72 crosslace 13s? Do you ship to Canada?


----------



## DR.Luxurious

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Looks awesome. Those for me?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup:TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 5DEUCE

Got the goods last Friday Charlie 
Looks perfect!
Thanks for everything again


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:wave:WWK


----------



## JROLL

TTT WWK!! Orange's are real clean!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

q~vo CARLOS
CAN I COME GET THEM THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> q~vo CARLOS
> CAN I COME GET THEM THIS WEEKEND?


:wow:

More?

:wow:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Good business with Charlie and WWK!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

Bass as wheels


----------



## johnnie65

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO PASADENA,TEXAS



These would look badd ass on skims 60 rag killa deal. Or inked1 56 rag


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO PASADENA,TEXAS


Wow!!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO PASADENA,TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED / READY TO SHIP

GOING TO LATIN KUSTOMS/ PASADENA,TEXAS


----------



## bonediggetie

Very nice bro.. 
?can you make a set of 22in deep dish wires a chrome/gold/black combo? If so what kind of $$$ thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO NOR CAL

PICKED UP TODAY


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTMFT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO NOR CAL
> 
> PICKED UP TODAY


Looking good Charlie


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO NOR CAL
> 
> PICKED UP TODAY


Thanks Charlie, can't wait to have them on the car.


----------



## bonediggetie

:dunno:22s


----------



## Wire Wheel King

bonediggetie said:


> :dunno:22s


:nosad:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS
GOING TO BROWNSVILLE, TEXAS


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*ANY GOING TO RICHMOND CALI SOON? *


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> GOING TO BROWNSVILLE, TEXAS


Engraving looks good!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CALL ME IN THE MORINING PLZ


----------



## Lowridin IV Life




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT WWK


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED / READY TO SHIP
> 
> GOING TO LATIN KUSTOMS/ PASADENA,TEXAS


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


Sicccccc!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Sicccccc!!!!


X2


----------



## sj_sharx4

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


IS THAT MY DISH CHARLIE?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>



THANKS FOR THE PIC,S


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

no problem....sorry for the shitty quality took them with my phone.... but the wheels are sick


----------



## johnnie65

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> no problem....sorry for the shitty quality took them with my phone.... but the wheels are sick


61 is freakin clean bro. Very nice.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


TTT WWK


----------



## Lowridin IV Life




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK:h5:


----------



## implala66

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> GOING TO BROWNSVILLE, TEXAS


Pics of the finished product?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

implala66 said:


> Pics of the finished product?


----------



## implala66

Wire Wheel King said:


>


Nice work WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


>


Your engraver's work is top notch


----------



## Wire Wheel King

T:thumbsup:
T:wow:

T


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> T:thumbsup:
> T:wow:
> 
> T



Nice are this ser 2 or ser 1


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Wire Wheel King said:


> T:thumbsup:
> T:wow:
> 
> T


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> T:thumbsup:
> T:wow:
> 
> T


very nice WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span>


TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## magoo

Charlie hope all is well Bro!

Need to speak with you on some wheels when you get a quick minute. :thumbsup:

Thx
Magoo


----------



## magoo

TTT for WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Looking good WWK


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


>


Clean


----------



## magoo

TTT for WWK :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

Still the best looking wheel out there, love the skinnier spokes!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:fool2:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

y mis rines carlos??


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


LOOKING GOOD WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


>


LOOKING GOOD WWK!


----------



## magoo

*TTT FOR WWK......*


----------



## DJ Englewood

How much for 13x7 72 spoke straight lace?

And how much additional for powder coated barrel and spokes


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK:h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

]THANKS CARLOS FOR SOME BADD ASSS WHEELS !!


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Wire Wheel King said:


>


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> IF YOU CAN NOT GET THRU TO US LEAVE A MESSAGE WE WILL GET BACK TO YOU
> 
> WE HAVE BEEN BUSY THANKS W.W.K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be offering a signature hub
> 
> will show a display wheel when complete


TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


>


Looking good WWK


----------



## bonediggetie

Hi do you have any 10sided knockoff tools? If so how much thanks


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## LowRider replaca's

How can I order a set of 13/7 inch reverse all gold or all center my email is johnsandovalnc - gmail.com thank you for your time


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


TTT WWK LOOKING GOOD CHARLIE


----------



## DR.Luxurious

Lowridin IV Life said:


>


You Like'em?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

DR.Luxurious said:


> You Like'em?


You bet


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## BOUNZIN

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO NUESTRO ESTIO C.C. BAY AREA


ttt


----------



## elspock84

how much for all 4 14x6 rev wit tool shipped 60035


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> TTMFT


YEAH!!!!! ROLO WELCOME BACK BROTHER


----------



## R0L0

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> YEAH!!!!! ROLO WELCOME BACK BROTHER


Hahaha what up nesto! You can find me mostly on FB and IG. How you doin brother?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## BOUNZIN

R0L0 said:


> Hahaha what up nesto! You can find me mostly on FB and IG. How you doin brother?


Anything going on with the knock off tool


----------



## Wire Wheel King

T
T
T


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

LOOING GOOD WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> Anything going on with the knock off tool


Charlie how is his knock off tool coming along?


----------



## CHENTEX3

azmobn06 said:


> Still the best looking wheel out there, love the skinnier spokes!


How much for the knock off shipped to 93117 ?


----------



## CHENTEX3

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


How much for the knock offs shipped to 93117 ?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


LOOKING GOOD I LIKE THAT COMBO


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TO THE TOP


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TO THE TOP


BRIGHT AND SHINY WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Bump


----------



## kaos283

How much for the 3bar ko w cut out ?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK LOOKING GOOD


----------



## QCC

can I get a price on a set like these,


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## DR.Luxurious

Thanks for the killer wheels!
WWK TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

DR.Luxurious said:


> Thanks for the killer wheels!
> WWK TTT


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!:h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK STILL LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

BACK UP TOP WHERE YOU BELONG


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

BUMP


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:fool2:


----------



## Jamata1979

How much a set of 13×7 gold nipples hub and white spokes?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span>


WWK TTT ALL ORIGINAL CAMPBELL,CALIFORNIA


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Bump!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## low350

Chairlie call me!! 
334-3192328
Still waiting on my 2 13X5.5


----------



## low350

low350 said:


> Chairlie call me!!
> 334-3192328
> Still waiting on my 2 13X5.5


:420:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

low350 said:


> :420:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice.


----------



## maguilera63

Hey Charley, Please give me a call. 602-938-0780. Thank you. I called and left a message for you.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


>


LOOKING GOOD CHARLIE


----------



## maguilera63

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

BUMP


----------



## MyKey

WWK...how much for a set of all chrome 13x7's with the 2 prong locking knock offs sent to 30083?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Do you sell cleaner for gold wire wheels.


----------



## second 2none eddie

Do you guys have 15 x 8 reverse 100 spokes my boy is desperately looking for a set its for a f150


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham

second 2none eddie said:


> Do you guys have 15 x 8 reverse 100 spokes my boy is desperately looking for a set its for a f150


There is a set on letgo.com for $300.


----------



## Frank V

Need a set of 175/75r14 or 175/70r14 WW
New or used but Still driveable. Im in montreal.
Thanks


----------



## FREAKY TALES

What's up Charlie, give me a call when you get a chance


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Charlie no longer comes on layitlow but if you want to see their work go to wire_wheel_king on Instagram. I saw Charlie today at the shop and even though things are being said that he is closing that is all bad info. Business is good at the WWK!


----------

